# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Sharpeye settings

## armeggeden

Share settings here.

No trade discussion or links allowed.
No discords.

This thread is only for sharing and discussing settings.

----------


## newtypeguy

> How did you set it up? There is a notepad in the folder that link you to the How to installation page


ive read that and on step 3 (run settings) that screenshot that shows the the loader "sharpow.exe", mines completely missing. and in its place i have another icon labeled "sharpid" and its just one of those that pulls your hardware id. you know the original thing we sent with the email and order id

----------


## PUSHBabe

> ive read that and on step 3 (run settings) that screenshot that shows the the loader "sharpow.exe", mines completely missing. and in its place i have another icon labeled "sharpid" and its just one of those that pulls your hardware id. you know the original thing we sent with the email and order id



yo

email the support with ur discord he will add u .. I think he might be sleeping now or something but I'm sure he will add u and help u around with everything

he's such a nice guy

----------


## newtypeguy

gotcha. thank you pushbabe. i emailed him. hopefully he'll pass me the discord without me asking. i suck this

----------


## PUSHBabe

> gotcha. thank you pushbabe. i emailed him. hopefully he'll pass me the discord without me asking. i suck this



u know what

send me ur discord will be more than happy to help u out will add u asap

----------


## madmax007

still suffering from shaking )
Can someone share theier settings for screenlocked acc? pm )
ty in advance )

----------


## budana94

> Searching for good settings with screenlock :x support cant help really...



how? do u need different settings when u r screenlocked ? why tho

----------


## Radian

> Thanks so much, it works 
> 
> And do you know if there is a discord?


There isn't an official Discord, but I'd make one if he'd let me lol.

----------


## CalsySnow

> There isn't an official Discord, but I'd make one if he'd let me lol.


That would be cool so people can share configs and ideas.


But I've been using this for a few days, and it works as advertised. I got it pretty fast(about an hour or more after purchase). Had no issues setting it up at all. And please do yourself a favor, READ the Wiki first. I read that whole thing before I even downloaded anything and I got it going in one try. 

I picked up the semi-legit settings for solder/tracer, etc. It's working really well for me in quick play. I've gotten a play of the game a few times, and it looks really legit. I was worried at first because the setting I was using seemed a bit too snappy onto the target you're aiming at, but it doesn't show at all during replay. I will keep using. And I would recommend this to others.

----------


## ipk4rang3r

> Bought like 4 days ago. Setting up this bot is not easy, but with a bit of patience and the help of a* FANTASTIC SUPPORT TEAM* (through email and discord) it works like a charme. 
> The triggerbot is a bit buggy but with some improvement can be perfect* 8/10.*
> The aim assist is superb! With soldier and traicer is impossible to notice for the other team (with correct settings) and helps a lot. *10/10*
> It's my first pixelbot but im statisfied and i will buy the "Year" version soon. 
> *If u have concern about it, STOP THINKING, GO AND BUY.*


what settings are you using? are you on 1280x720? i've tried all of the profiles provided and its still not performing well. please share your settings with us!

----------


## CalsySnow

> what settings are you using? are you on 1280x720? I've tried all of the profiles provided and it's still not performing well. please share your settings with us!


Any setting at 1080 bro should work the same

f1,AimKey=1
f1,TriggerKey=84
f1,ScanWidth=90
f1,ScanHeight=70
f1,OffsetLeft=50
f1,OffsetUp=70
f1,TriggerWidth=10
f1,TriggerHeight=20
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=40
f1,MinSpeed=4
f1,Deceleration=3
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false

At 1080

----------


## Shadyke99

> what settings are you using? are you on 1280x720? i've tried all of the profiles provided and its still not performing well. please share your settings with us!





> Any setting at 1080 bro should work the same
> 
> f1,AimKey=1
> f1,TriggerKey=84
> f1,ScanWidth=90
> f1,ScanHeight=70
> f1,OffsetLeft=50
> f1,OffsetUp=70
> f1,TriggerWidth=10
> ...


You can email support, and they will GLADLY help you out with settings.

Please refrain from posting settings like this. That is not what this thread is for.

----------


## ipk4rang3r

> Any setting at 1080 bro should work the same
> 
> f1,AimKey=1
> f1,TriggerKey=84
> f1,ScanWidth=90
> f1,ScanHeight=70
> f1,OffsetLeft=50
> f1,OffsetUp=70
> f1,TriggerWidth=10
> ...


thank you! it works decently now!

----------


## budana94

everything is pefect in except for widow 

any of you guys have found any good settings for widow .. dm me with a good widow settings thats not shaky + accurate + ur dpi and in game sens + scope 

tired of trying different settings cannot find a smooth and accurate

----------


## Nichacho

> I've been testing this aimbot for a week. 
> 
> 8/10 Aimbot, I'm happy with Aimbot for Tracer and Solider. It aim really well. I'm pretty satisfied with it. But I gave 8/10 because sometimes it will not lock the aimbot when an enemy keeps moving unpredictable and missed some shots. Also, it doesn't work good when you shoot from a far away it will keep changing the target like it is confusing which to target because there are so many enemies in the same position. 
> 
> 4/10 Triggerbot, I'm not happy with Triggerbot. For Mccree, it misses LOT of shots especially when you had to move often while an enemy keeps moving unpredictable, and the software is not predicting an enemy's next move. Widow, I feel like it is much useless for me to do triggerbot with Widow because it will only shot when it detects an enemy with a name plate. Basically, you have to shoot at enemies with name plates appeared. Forcing yourself getting closer to enemies putting yourself vulnerable target at risk.
> 
> 9/10 Config, it gives you good set up instructions and recommended profile settings. However, some of them are simplicity could have more elaborated.
> 
> Software 8/10, I'm satisfied with its software. But there are some issues. 1. I tried to use left-click mouse as triggerbot to replace regular aimbot. It wasn't responding the adjustment, so I had to use different keys to make it working. 2. PAUSE Aimbot is F11 is 50% and 50%.. Sometimes, I pressed and it wasn't responding. Even I spammed it, it refused to pause the aimbot when I switched to different heroes. I had to click F12 to click "EXIT" to stop aimbot. When I need aimbot, I had to open file to activate aimbot repeating throughout competitive games. Sometimes, F11 lucky working just fine without issues. 
> ...


I exactly agree with your review. Overall, i am happy with the bot but it clearly has some improvements. The given Widow settings are very unreliable. I am playing on all correct mouse and video settings - 800 dpi 8 sens ingame and sometimes when testing in practice range it seems working and then on the next target it doesnt work. Is it worth 60$ per month? Yes, only if you onetrick Tracer or Soldier. Otherwise definitely no.

----------


## guizinhocrs

Does anybody know how long a screenlock takes to go away?
The bot is godlike without it, but I can't make it reasonable when using the screenlock settings.

----------


## banshek77

> I exactly agree with your review. Overall, i am happy with the bot but it clearly has some improvements. The given Widow settings are very unreliable. I am playing on all correct mouse and video settings - 800 dpi 8 sens ingame and sometimes when testing in practice range it seems working and then on the next target it doesnt work. Is it worth 60$ per month? Yes, only if you onetrick Tracer or Soldier. Otherwise definitely no.



This is untrue, if you can't figure out how to adjust settings properly that's your fault. I assure you this can be configured for all hitscan characters if you actually put in the effort to experiment with settings. Especially with Widow, if your widow profile isn't functioning correctly, something is extremely wrong in your settings. I have extremely powerful and legit looking profiles for basion, widow, mccree, sombra, tracer and 76 and even though I don't want to pay 60 per month, I would say this bot is well worth 60, the triggerbot is insanely fun to use.

----------


## Mieubo

> look at op's post in the previous page mate,
> If you already purchased the cheat beforehand you will be able to use sharpeye until the end of its "life".
> 
> I've been using the cheat for a few weeks now, could definitely use some improvements but a great cheat.* Email support gives rude and short answers without answering my original question* but overall its okay.
> 
> If anyone has a nice widow setting they would share I would appreciate it.


This!
I asked the support about help with the settings, and everytime he would answer me it was very rude, after I read all the hyper-positive feedback about the support on here I was kinda bummed out - maybe it's another person doing the support now than it was before? 
So I am still unhappy with my settings but I don't even bother contacting support anymore because all I get is asnwers that don't exactly help me. I'll figure it out eventually anyway, would just be nice if support could help - would go faster this way.

BTW guys, there just dropped a 500MB update on all regions - just a heads up, because you can never be *too* sure!

----------


## Radian

> Does anybody know how long a screenlock takes to go away?
> The bot is godlike without it, but I can't make it reasonable when using the screenlock settings.


7-10 Days //10Char

----------


## jew467

> This is untrue, if you can't figure out how to adjust settings properly that's your fault. I assure you this can be configured for all hitscan characters if you actually put in the effort to experiment with settings. Especially with Widow, if your widow profile isn't functioning correctly, something is extremely wrong in your settings. I have extremely powerful and legit looking profiles for basion, widow, mccree, sombra, tracer and 76 and even though I don't want to pay 60 per month, I would say this bot is well worth 60, the triggerbot is insanely fun to use.


would you mind to dm your mcree/widow settings?

----------


## PUSHBabe

> would you mind to dm your mcree/widow settings?



I will dm you mccree settings which is very strong (I always get 45% as minimum accuracy with him) 

but I still need a good widow setting so if anyone has a perfect settings for widow please share it via DM  :Smile:  <3

*let's help each others without a Discord server tho*

----------


## heatblast

Hey, did anyone test the bot with the new 'small' update? And can you dm me some cree and widow settings? Having a hard time carrying with those characters

----------


## Shooter94

> Hey, did anyone test the bot with the new 'small' update? And can you dm me some cree and widow settings? Having a hard time carrying with those characters


Yes the bot works fine! Forse Widow Sorry, im also working on It for the best settings!

----------


## snazzzy6

> I will dm you mccree settings which is very strong (I always get 45% as minimum accuracy with him) 
> 
> but I still need a good widow setting so if anyone has a perfect settings for widow please share it via DM  <3
> 
> *let's help each others without a Discord server tho*


If possible could you shoot me your mcree too, my setting is shaky still.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> *If someone wants, i studied settings a lot, i finally found a perfect invisible config for tracking heros and mccree (no triggerbot), PM me for the settings!*


sent u a beast settings (with Triggerbot tho)  :Smile:  <3




> If possible could you shoot me your mcree too, my setting is shaky still.


done




> Hey, did anyone test the bot with the new 'small' update? And can you dm me some cree and widow settings? Having a hard time carrying with those characters


sent u a dm 





> Hi im thinking about buying this bot. Is there a way to prevent a screenlock with very legit settings or something? And is the bot after a screenlock still usable?
> 
> Thank you


weird how ppl are gettings screenlocks, been playing with 2 accounts and works like a charm .. and I use rage settings in 1 of my accounts still no screenlock
maybe it's something about luck? not sure man

----------


## darkspartan

Would like to what settings you use  :Smile:

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Would like to what settings you use


sent u via DM




> me pls and


sent u via dm too

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Why would you open a dispute just to comment "me pls" ? like really..
> 
> 
> 
> You will receive instructions, and should follow those to move forward with your product.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you emailed support about this?
> ...



well, just helping ppl out friend <3 anyone I won't post things about settings anymore if u guys want help with 76/Tracer / mccree settings just dm me  :Smile:

----------


## Razzue

Shooter 99

You are NOT allowed to sell profiles! 
Are you seriously that stupid to even try???


YOU CAN CONTACT SUPPORT FOR PROFILES.
And they will do it for FREE!

----------


## Vortronic

Could u send me a pair of configs too? would be appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## PUSHBabe

Needa beast widow settings that is smooth and accurate please tried so many settings still none of em works  :Frown: 

here's a beast profiles for other heros that I created and Happy with it


Accuracy 45% as minimuim



Tracer / 76 Sombra / Bastion / D.va / reaper and moira ult xD

f1,AimKey=1
f1,TriggerKey=20
f1,ScanWidth=120
f1,ScanHeight=100
f1,OffsetLeft=48
f1,OffsetUp=60
f1,TriggerWidth=10
f1,TriggerHeight=20
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=60
f1,MinSpeed=4
f1,Deceleration=4
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false


Mcree Only settings

f2,AimKey=1
f2,TriggerKey=2
f2,ScanWidth=90
f2,ScanHeight=80
f2,OffsetLeft=50
f2,OffsetUp=70
f2,TriggerWidth=15
f2,TriggerHeight=30
f2,ToleranceWidth=0
f2,ToleranceHeight=0
f2,MaxSpeed=30
f2,MinSpeed=4
f2,Deceleration=3
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false



if you feel it's ragy u always can increase the Decelration to 4-5 but it might miss + reduce MinSpeed to 2 or 3 but I play like this and noone call me a cheater ( just try to not get a potg xD )

it's just perfect >> + trigger key is 2 ( right click ) change this to your own liking! ( trigger key never miss >> just hold the key down and it will do the job)

EDIT: Trigger Key only for Mccree profile tho it won't work for F1 profile

DPI 900, in-game settings 9 tell me if everything OKAY
*
Settings for 1080P and 120-170 FPS MAX*

Thank me Later

----------


## Razzue

Hey PUSHBabe!!

Try out : 

AimKey=2 ( Right click, aka Scope by default)
TriggerKey=192 ( the "Tilde ~/` key, right next to 1 on the keyboard)
ScanWidth=40
ScanHeight=30
OffsetLeft=45
OffsetUp=65
TriggerWidth=10
TriggerHeight=20
ToleranceWidth=5 (0 could work as well i guess)
ToleranceHeight=5
MaxSpeed=70
MinSpeed=3 (or 2)
Deceleration=8 (Or 7/9)
InvertedMouse=false
ScreenLock=false
Dip=800
Sensitivity=11

Set the widow scoped sens to 60 (Or 50 if its too much) within the champ specific options, Using the aimbot on a keybind outside of "scoped" mode, may provide some funky results. It is designed to be a scoped profile! 
This has been the best profile i've had for her so far, and have been wrecking Comp DM with it  :Wink:  Averaging around 80% accuracy for me! Highest was 93%, but low crit rate cause i like to be perfect ;P -- COMEATME.png - Google Drive -- 

*These settings are for 1080p 150+ FPS`!!*

*Videos of setting!!*

Highlight -- Turn down sound, the music is LOUD!--
Highlight1.mp4 - Google Drive

Highlight 2!
shadyke's highlight_18-05-20_13-10-34.mp4 - Google Drive

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Hey PUSHBabe!!
> 
> Try out : 
> 
> AimKey=2 ( Right click, aka Scope by default)
> TriggerKey=192 ( the "Tilde ~/` key, right next to 1 on the keyboard)
> ScanWidth=40
> ScanHeight=30
> OffsetLeft=45
> ...





You are amazing my dude ..


tried your settings got like 45% accuracy with little bit of shake while aiming .. but ur video seems to be very smooth and legit lel + it takes little bit time to read and scan the enmies before it snap or shoot so not sure what should I increase or decrease

I think I might need to pump the sens and scope sens little more so it can snap faster

----------


## weh221

settings.png

this is a extreme rage setting that Deaz gave me when the bot was release. Remember, this is super RAGE settings. just play around this settings and you'll be fine.

----------


## ipk4rang3r

> Hey PUSHBabe!!
> 
> Try out : 
> 
> AimKey=2 ( Right click, aka Scope by default)
> TriggerKey=192 ( the "Tilde ~/` key, right next to 1 on the keyboard)
> ScanWidth=40
> ScanHeight=30
> OffsetLeft=45
> ...


im at 1280x720. how do i make my widow perform like that? and what is "scoped mode" ?

----------


## PUSHBabe

ugh feelsbadman, none of your settings guys are working for me not sure why uuuuuuughh this makes me angry asf

----------


## banshek77

> ugh feelsbadman, none of your settings guys are working for me not sure why uuuuuuughh this makes me angry asf


In response to you and a message to everyone, settings are built around FPS, so if you share your settings, and someone with a much lower FPS tries to use them, they won't work. That's why you should always put your FPS in your post. 
If that wasn't clear, say I had 150FPS, and I configured the perfect mccree, that isn't going to respond the same at 300fps and vice versa. 

I've never had a problem configuring settings, I think this is a teach a man how to fish moment. You should really be able to make them yourself, there are nearly endless combinations you can do. If you picked really high speed in settings, then you would have to use lower dpi and higher deceleration. If you used low speed, use lower deceleration. If you are shaking, check your FOV, if its under 90/80 (and your speeds aren't too high) then raise it to 90/80. You really just need to learn how to use this program and learn to love making your own settings, because at the end of the day, the best settings will be the ones you make for your system and your average FPS in game. (Training mode is not an accurate measure of how well your settings are working, I only use it to see how fast I'm flicking to a target) You can use it to get a general idea, but then you should test in FFA or QP

----------


## Razzue

> In response to you and a message to everyone, settings are built around FPS, so if you share your settings, and someone with a much lower FPS tries to use them, they won't work. That's why you should always put your FPS in your post. 
> If that wasn't clear, say I had 150FPS, and I configured the perfect mccree, that isn't going to respond the same at 300fps and vice versa. 
> 
> I've never had a problem configuring settings, I think this is a teach a man how to fish moment. You should really be able to make them yourself, there are nearly endless combinations you can do. If you picked really high speed in settings, then you would have to use lower dpi and higher deceleration. If you used low speed, use lower deceleration. If you are shaking, check your FOV, if its under 90/80 (and your speeds aren't too high) then raise it to 90/80. You really just need to learn how to use this program and learn to love making your own settings, because at the end of the day, the best settings will be the ones you make for your system and your average FPS in game. (Training mode is not an accurate measure of how well your settings are working, I only use it to see how fast I'm flicking to a target) You can use it to get a general idea, but then you should test in FFA or QP


That actually, is a totally valid point. I run with 250+ fps constant, so my profiles won't work as well (if at all) for someone running 70-90 FPS, I'll edit my above post

You can also make a custom game, and fill it with hard bots to "Practice" your profiles without the fear of someone calling you out!

----------


## Razzue

> im at 1280x720. how do i make my widow perform like that? and what is "scoped mode" ?


"Scoped mode" refers to when you're aiming using widow's scope, not her hip fire
Your offsets would be around:
Offset left=35
Offset up=42 (to 45)

But as banshek mentioned, since I run with a high fps... I'd put functionality of this at between 150-200(250) fps .. with a bit of tweaking ofc

----------


## Razzue

*This is my profile for heroes such as Tracer, Sombra, D.va and Orisa*

*AimKey=1
TriggerKey=192
ScanWidth=90
ScanHeight=80
OffsetLeft=48
OffsetUp=60
TriggerWidth=15
TriggerHeight=30
ToleranceWidth=0
ToleranceHeight=0
MaxSpeed=70
MinSpeed=5 (or 6)
Deceleration=4 (or 5/6)
DPI=900/1000
Sens=9-11*

Please note, this is Designed for:
1080p
150+FPS
100% Render

----------


## banshek77

> That actually, is a totally valid point. I run with 250+ fps constant, so my profiles won't work as well (if at all) for someone running 70-90 FPS, I'll edit my above post
> 
> You can also make a custom game, and fill it with hard bots to "Practice" your profiles without the fear of someone calling you out!


Holy cow dude, I did not freaking know that, I love you lmfao. That's hardcore. I for real didn't even know there was a "custom game" option LOL (I run between 250-300) I noticed that my godmode settings at high FPS, shook violently at even 150. So it really is a big deal. It makes me wonder what would happen at like 600 fps, or if there is a ceiling effect. I know in overwatch lag input videos, 300 gets the mouse lag input super low, and if you can't get 300fps, they discovered turning the buffer reduction setting on in game helps a lot, by I think 20-30% or something.

----------


## PUSHBabe

I seeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


Will try to figure out some settings for 110-150 Max FPS 


thank you very much for clearing this out for me banshek77 <3

EDIT: Q : what value should I consider changing regarding the FPS thingy?
Edit2 : does PING really matters? I get 110-150 MS duo to my location in Middle east (no servers for us there feelsbadman)

----------


## trashtbh

So, I just got Sharpeye and I was wondering how long on average it took them to email any of you back?

----------


## banshek77

> I seeeeeeeeeeeeee !!
> 
> 
> Will try to figure out some settings for 110-150 Max FPS 
> 
> 
> thank you very much for clearing this out for me banshek77 <3
> 
> EDIT: Q : what value should I consider changing regarding the FPS thingy?
> Edit2 : does PING really matters? I get 110-150 MS duo to my location in Middle east (no servers for us there feelsbadman)


I honestly don't think ping matters, its about whats visually happening in front of you. If you are rubberbanding and stuff that would probably mess it up. I think you asked about mccree, you can try a much lower FOV and higher speed. FOV and Trigger height are probably your biggest problems. At the FPS you described "110-150" you are going to suffer from shaking, so you will probably have to use a larger deceleration. Make sure your render scale in advanced video options in game is only 100% (for increased FPS) and that all of your video settings are on LOW. Good luck man

----------


## banshek77

> So, I just got Sharpeye and I was wondering how long on average it took them to email any of you back?


This is a settings thread, so try not to post anymore about unrelated subjects. For me it took 24 hours as stated. I know for a fact he probably won't get back to you tonight so just be patient, he's a really nice guy and responds fast to support.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> I honestly don't think ping matters, its about whats visually happening in front of you. If you are rubberbanding and stuff that would probably mess it up. I think you asked about mccree, you can try a much lower FOV and higher speed. FOV and Trigger height are probably your biggest problems. At the FPS you described "110-150" you are going to suffer from shaking, so you will probably have to use a larger deceleration. Make sure your render scale in advanced video options in game is only 100% (for increased FPS) and that all of your video settings are on LOW. Good luck man




yup & I'm fine on mccree tho .. I'm trying to solve the WidowMaker issue right now (widow = easier to carry) 
and yup my Render on 75% sometimes I use 100% and all settings on LOW .. will keep trying until I hit the right settings then will share it with you fams <3

thank again dude appreciate your time and efforts

----------


## Razzue

I know if you're at 60-80 fps, and using all the required in game settings(including 100% rendering), you should drop your rendering % for a bit of a frame boost though

I feel Ping can effect snipers sometimes.
Widow/McCree are pretty much unplayable for me on EU servers (maybe it's that lag between shooting and the kill) but trackers are fine

Truthfully my sniper profile is a bit.. "unorthodox" , and gets quite a few "da fucks" xD but it works perfectly on my set up

----------


## PUSHBabe

> See and that's another thing , thank you push
> I believe the render quality could affect usages as well since I run at 100% (Don't quote me on that)
> 
> I know if you're at 60-80 fps, and using all the required in game settings(including 100% rendering), you should drop your rendering % for a bit of a frame boost though
> 
> I feel Ping can effect snipers sometimes.
> Widow/McCree are pretty much unplayable for me on EU servers (maybe it's that lag between shooting and the kill) but trackers are fine
> 
> Truthfully my sniper profile is a bit.. "unorthodox" , and gets quite a few "da fucks" xD but it works perfectly on my set up


 
I mentioned 110-150 FPS with ( 100%) render scale and Recording / streaming

so I stopped all that + Render scale is 75% I got around 170 - 200 FPS

and I used your settings on QP .. got around 55-60% accuracy which is a good start 

thank you again <3

----------


## banshek77

> I mentioned 110-150 FPS with ( 100%) render scale and Recording / streaming
> 
> so I stopped all that + Render scale is 75% I got around 170 - 200 FPS
> 
> and I used your settings on QP .. got around 55-60% accuracy which is a good start 
> 
> thank you again <3


Cool man, sounds like you are pretty deadly now! Have fun.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> I seeeeeeeeeeeeee !!
> 
> 
> Will try to figure out some settings for 110-150 Max FPS 
> 
> 
> thank you very much for clearing this out for me banshek77 <3
> 
> EDIT: Q : what value should I consider changing regarding the FPS thingy?
> Edit2 : does PING really matters? I get 110-150 MS duo to my location in Middle east (no servers for us there feelsbadman)


I play on either 50 or 75% render and around the same fps as you (lowest(in huge teamfights): 60, max: 150) I'm constantly tweaking my widow setting, hopefully we can share more settings since it seems we share a similar in-game specs

----------


## Mieubo

Widowmaker:
f2,AimKey=84
f2,TriggerKey=2
f2,ScanWidth=100
f2,ScanHeight=80
f2,OffsetLeft=48
f2,OffsetUp=68
f2,TriggerWidth=15
f2,TriggerHeight=30
f2,ToleranceWidth=0
f2,ToleranceHeight=0
f2,MaxSpeed=70
f2,MinSpeed=6
f2,Deceleration=3
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false


FPS are ALWAYS 180, Renderscale 100%, everything else on low. Works perfectly. Aimkey is not set because Widow-Duels have to be fought manual, they are often out of range for namescan. Triggerkey is right mousebutton, works perfectly fine for me. Had 61% accuracy the other day so you have to intenionally whiff some shots to not be obvious.

Try it and have fun  :Smile:

----------


## heatblast

Haha this shouter99 guy tried to sell me settings as well lol.
Anyways, this aimbot accuracy isnt only about speeds and deceleration, mind your scan and offset settings aswell, after i followed your settings guys my accuracy exploded even with low speeds, so thanks a lot <3 
Plus on some of you (like me) reduce buffering option may work and reduce the possible lags the cheat produces

----------


## Razzue

Hey there all!

I feel like i should throw a couple things out here.  :Smile: 

1.Sharpeye will not be responsible for the outcome of playing with Reduced/Triple buffering, and VSync on, As it is instructed not ( and not recommended) to be active. 

2.If you have a secondary ( or 3/4/5) monitors connected to your PC, try physically disconnecting the other monitors until you're down to one. As much as i hate doing it, it has helped me before when having performance issues ( With SE  :Wink:  )

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Hey there all!
> 
> I feel like i should throw a couple things out here. 
> 
> 1.Sharpeye will not be responsible for the outcome of playing with Reduced/Triple buffering, and VSync on, As it is instructed not ( and not recommended) to be active. 
> 
> 2.If you have a secondary ( or 3/4/5) monitors connected to your PC, try physically disconnecting the other monitors until you're down to one. As much as i hate doing it, it has helped me before when having performance issues ( With SE  )




what kind of SE performance issue with more than one monitor? I'm using duel only tho and I think I'm fine .. wil disabling my 2nd monitor will do better somehow? uhm

----------


## Mieubo

My SE was more shaky with my second monitor connected. For the life of me, I dont have any idea why that was, but disconnecting it completely fixed that issue.

----------


## tenika

could you please dm me your mcree settings? i tried to pm you but your inbox is full  :Smile:  @PUSHbabe

----------


## Sharp_Eye

Double monitoring stretches the calculation process through your cpu. Unless you have a beast machine 1 monitor will always make the bot explode in scanning-tracking performance.

----------


## shinthegreat

I will be running it with 6, so stay tuned!

----------


## ipk4rang3r

> Widowmaker:
> f2,AimKey=84
> f2,TriggerKey=2
> f2,ScanWidth=100
> f2,ScanHeight=80
> f2,OffsetLeft=48
> f2,OffsetUp=68
> f2,TriggerWidth=15
> f2,TriggerHeight=30
> ...


how do you charge up your shot? widow just keeps shooting if i hold right click

----------


## pisanggoreng

> how do you charge up your shot? widow just keeps shooting if i hold right click


no shit dumbass .-.
look at the keycodes.

----------


## Razzue

> how do you charge up your shot? widow just keeps shooting if i hold right click


Hey there! 
You'll have to bind your scope button in game to something else! Or you can try changing the number on TriggerKey to 192 ( the tilde key) or something in your settings doc! 

Shoot me a DM if you need some help  :Smile: 




> no shit dumbass .-.
> look at the keycodes.


Yo mate, have a little respect. That was pretty rude, and not everyone knows all about this stuff.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Hey there! 
> You'll have to bind your scope button in game to something else! Or you can try changing the number on TriggerKey to 192 ( the tilde key) or something in your settings doc! 
> 
> Shoot me a DM if you need some help 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo mate, have a little respect. That was pretty rude, and not everyone knows all about this stuff.


respect? sure I have respect. "not everyone knows all about this stuff" rofl
if you're paying money for a product and if a wiki is given, you're pretty much expected to at least have a skim through it.

----------


## Mieubo

> how do you charge up your shot? widow just keeps shooting if i hold right click


My scope is set to another button on my mouse. Rightclick is for Triggerbot, Leftclick is for manual shot.

----------


## Eyerish

@Razzue Hey dude, got a quick question for you but your DM is full

----------


## banshek77

I would like to stop receiving a bunch of emails about settings, that's what this thread is for. I mean first off, we already explained that setting sharing is practically moot. It can be used a frame of reference, or if the person matches your resolution and average in game FPS, I'm pegged at 300FPS in game, so my settings wont work the same for a 150FPS person. If someone messages me with all of the graphic settings, their average ingame fps, resolution, all mouse settings, mouse polling, and it perfectly matched mine or was close, I would think about personally helping you, otherwise you are literally asking me to waste my time.

If someone wants to ask here, inside of this thread, "hey, let's talk about mccree so I have a basic idea on how to deal with these settings" I would be super happy to do that because their is a basic concept with the different champions that you can follow. Widow is really tuff but I can explain how to systematically trial and error for yourself.

I'm really not trying to be salty, its just I get all these emails and these people think if I copy and paste my settings, they will go into game a be a god or something, and we have already proved that setting sharing is faulty because it depends on performance, razz had a "godlike" widow, gave it to someone and they said it worked terrible. So what we really need to share, like I said are setting strategies, and basic concepts, because if you can't troubleshoot for yourself, that's your only problem, you should be able to play a game, alt-tab to the settings, make a little change, save it, reload it with the F-Key and test it while you're playing, thats how I make all my settings, I change them while I'm in live games until I'm working good.

----------


## Mimos

I just got the hack today.. and I saw some profiles on sharpeye website. My question is how can I move those profiles to my settings file. For example , should I add or delete anything from the original settings file and should I just copy paste those profile to the settings file?
And is there any good mccree widow settings?
Thank you in advance

----------


## Mimos

> Needa beast widow settings that is smooth and accurate please tried so many settings still none of em works 
> 
> here's a beast profiles for other heros that I created and Happy with it
> 
> 
> Accuracy 45% as minimuim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey I am new to this hack I just got it today, so should I copy your profile to the setting file and delete the original one? Or what should I do?

----------


## banshek77

> Hey I am new to this hack I just got it today, so should I copy your profile to the setting file and delete the original one? Or what should I do?


Well you should always keep a backup of your settings so that you can revert back if something gets messed up. Also, if you are testing a new profile, you can assign it to a new F key, all you do is copy and paste the settings, then change all of the numbers to the next higher Fkey

----------


## Mimos

> Well you should always keep a backup of your settings so that you can revert back if something gets messed up. Also, if you are testing a new profile, you can assign it to a new F key, all you do is copy and paste the settings, then change all of the numbers to the next higher Fkey


That explains a lot, Thank you!

----------


## Poshi

Hey boys, here are my settings for Widow and for some strange reasons it still misses half of the shots. i'm playing with every settings in low except video settings which are 1920 x 1080 144Hz. I got 150FPS constantly and i only have 1 monitor, si if someone could help me, i don't really care about looking "legit", not asking settings to make it hit every single shot, but if i could reach 60% accuracy, it would be great ! 

f4,AimKey=1
f4,TriggerKey=2
f4,ScanWidth=90
f4,ScanHeight=90
f4,OffsetLeft=48
f4,OffsetUp=60
f4,TriggerWidth=20
f4,TriggerHeight=40
f4,ToleranceWidth=0
f4,ToleranceHeight=0
f4,MaxSpeed=70
f4,MinSpeed=7
f4,Deceleration=3
f4,InvertedMouse=false
f4,ScreenLock=false
f4,PauseKey=122
f4,HealKey=89

----------


## Sharp_Eye

> Hey boys, here are my settings for Widow and for some strange reasons it still misses half of the shots. i'm playing with every settings in low except video settings which are 1920 x 1080 144Hz. I got 150FPS constantly and i only have 1 monitor, si if someone could help me, i don't really care about looking "legit", not asking settings to make it hit every single shot, but if i could reach 60% accuracy, it would be great ! 
> 
> f4,AimKey=1
> f4,TriggerKey=2
> f4,ScanWidth=90
> f4,ScanHeight=90
> f4,OffsetLeft=48
> f4,OffsetUp=60
> f4,TriggerWidth=20
> ...


Hmm, decrease your scan width to 60 scan height 50 for better faster scan-tracking and try bumping offsetup to 63-64. Go to widows in zoom sensitivity and bump it arround 45-50-55 and do some tests. You will see an increase on performance 100%. Dont hold down your trigger-key blindly. 1st pick a target place your reticle close to it and then hold down your trigger and let it do its thing  :Wink:

----------


## salman1213

new update 500mb wait guys untill the delev cheak it

----------


## salman1213

its safe to use

----------


## Razzue

> its safe to use


Of course it is. This was rather unnecessary..

----------


## TalTol

looking for a really strong widow and mcree settings

----------


## Poshi

> looking for a really strong widow and mcree settings


Post your settings and your in game video settings, how much fps do you have ? are you playing in 1280*720 or 1920*1080 ?

----------


## TalTol

1920*1080, i have around 200~300 fps, i checked with the support and my video settings are fine.
Mcree:
f1,AimKey=1
f1,TriggerKey=6
f1,ScanWidth=90
f1,ScanHeight=70
f1,OffsetLeft=50
f1,OffsetUp=63
f1,TriggerWidth=20
f1,TriggerHeight=40
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=55
f1,MinSpeed=5
f1,Deceleration=3
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false
f1,PauseKey=122
f1,HealKey=89

Widow:
f2,AimKey=1
f2,TriggerKey=6
f2,ScanWidth=90
f2,ScanHeight=90
f2,OffsetLeft=48
f2,OffsetUp=60
f2,TriggerWidth=20
f2,TriggerHeight=30
f2,ToleranceWidth=0
f2,ToleranceHeight=0
f2,MaxSpeed=60
f2,MinSpeed=6
f2,Deceleration=3
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false
f2,PauseKey=122
f2,HealKey=89

@poshi

----------


## wintor

these mcree sets are super good nice share

----------


## TalTol

Thank you, happy to help you :Big Grin:  , my widow settings are that good i am looking for a good widow settings

----------


## Razzue

> Thank you, happy to help you , my widow settings are that good i am looking for a good widow settings


 hmm,
My widows settings are 
f2,AimKey=2
f2,TriggerKey=192
f2,ScanWidth=90
f2,ScanHeight=60
f2,OffsetLeft=48
f2,OffsetUp=70
f2,TriggerWidth=20
f2,TriggerHeight=40
f2,ToleranceWidth=0
f2,ToleranceHeight=0
f2,MaxSpeed=50
f2,MinSpeed=3 (or 4)
f2,Deceleration=8
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false
f2,PauseKey=122
f2,HealKey=89

12 in game sens, 900 DPI, 60 scoped sens
WidowMontage - YouTube

My newest widow settings (80% of that vid)
160-190 FPS , 100% render scale , 1080 P

----------


## Vernx

hit me up, i need good mccree settings

----------


## Poshi

> hmm,
> My widows settings are 
> f2,AimKey=2
> f2,TriggerKey=192
> f2,ScanWidth=90
> f2,ScanHeight=60
> f2,OffsetLeft=48
> f2,OffsetUp=70
> f2,TriggerWidth=20
> ...


Hey dude, do you have some good settings for widow, 75% render scale, 100-120FPS and 1920*1080 resolution ?

----------


## neonbing

Can anyone help me :/ i got my order and everything but im missing my License.dll (anon) download link xD He said they sent two links but i only got one LMAO

----------


## Sharp_Eye

> Can anyone help me :/ i got my order and everything but im missing my License.dll (anon) download link xD He said they sent two links but i only got one LMAO


Check your mails buddy.

----------


## neonbing

I got it man thanks alot , you guys are quick to help. best support ive seen lmao.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Can anyone help me :/ i got my order and everything but im missing my License.dll (anon) download link xD He said they sent two links but i only got one LMAO


happened to me too, I just emailed support for it.




> I got it man thanks alot , you guys are quick to help. best support ive seen lmao.


easily the best on this forum. I tried to purchase other bots before sharpeye was released, terrible and unwelcoming responses.

----------


## Khovsgol

Does anyone with a 900x1600 monitor have good settings? Any hero is fine.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Does anyone with a 900x1600 monitor have good settings? Any hero is fine.


Might as well reduce it to 720p since there are premade settings, and increased performance.

----------


## Wogibogi

crazy mecree Settings found it my self

mouse click 6 for aimbot
mouse click 5 for trigger bot




> f3,AimKey=6
> f3,TriggerKey=5
> f3,ScanWidth=100
> f3,ScanHeight=80
> f3,OffsetLeft=50
> f3,OffsetUp=65
> f3,TriggerWidth=10
> f3,TriggerHeight=20
> f3,ToleranceWidth=0
> ...

----------


## leoantho

anyone got settings for 2560x1440?

----------


## DontCareQQ

nice profiles thank you

----------


## bilalisez

Hi everyone,

I have the bot now like 2 days, i got good mccree settings, tracer is OK, but cant seem to find any good widow settings...
Can anybody just please, please, please help me?
Discord is Flamy#0459.
Or just post here please..!

----------


## Poshi

Hello, i still have big troubles for widow as you can see on this video. You can see that i'm playing with 120FPS during teamfights. I got 100% renderscale, all video settings on low and got a 144hz 1920*1080 monitor. Someone could help  :Frown:  2018 06 17 01 11 04 - YouTube

EDIT : I got the scope binded on Capslock and the triggerbot binded on the right click

----------


## bilalisez

> Hello, i still have big troubles for widow as you can see on this video. You can see that i'm playing with 120FPS during teamfights. I got 100% renderscale, all video settings on low and got a 144hz 1920*1080 monitor. Someone could help  2018 06 17 01 11 04 - YouTube
> 
> EDIT : I got the scope binded on Capslock and the triggerbot binded on the right click


Hey add me on bnet Pinhead#21409
Or on discord Flamy#0459

----------


## Razzue

> Hello, i still have big troubles for widow as you can see on this video. You can see that i'm playing with 120FPS during teamfights. I got 100% renderscale, all video settings on low and got a 144hz 1920*1080 monitor. Someone could help  2018 06 17 01 11 04 - YouTube
> 
> EDIT : I got the scope binded on Capslock and the triggerbot binded on the right click


Bump render to 75% for better fps/performance.

----------


## Poshi

> Bump render to 75% for better fps/performance.


Already tried this, even tried with 50% render scale but the triggerbot still misses

----------


## banshek77

Its probably your triggers, try something standard like 35/40, and change the FOV size, maybe 60/40 for FOV

----------


## Razzue

> Already tried this, even tried with 50% render scale but the triggerbot still misses


Add me on discord ( Razzue#0001)
Or shoot support a mail! We can try to get it figured out quicker there..

The big thing here is 120 fps.. if need be I'll cap my fps around that and build a okay profile later

----------


## leviosa

Hey guys, been using this for last 2 weeks, current settings below: (default is for mcree, tracer, 76 etc, f1 is a copy of this, f2 same but with slightly higher minspeed, f3 for widow with trigger)

default,AimKey=1
default,TriggerKey=84
default,ScanWidth=70
default,ScanHeight=80
default,OffsetLeft=48
default,OffsetUp=64
default,TriggerWidth=10
default,TriggerHeight=15
default,ToleranceWidth=0
default,ToleranceHeight=0
default,MaxSpeed=35
default,MinSpeed=4
default,Deceleration=10
default,InvertedMouse=false
default,ScreenLock=false
default,PauseKey=122
default,HealKey=89

f1,AimKey=1
f1,TriggerKey=84
f1,ScanWidth=70
f1,ScanHeight=80
f1,OffsetLeft=48
f1,OffsetUp=64
f1,TriggerWidth=10
f1,TriggerHeight=15
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=35
f1,MinSpeed=4
f1,Deceleration=10
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false

f2,AimKey=1
f2,TriggerKey=84
f2,ScanWidth=70
f2,ScanHeight=80
f2,OffsetLeft=48
f2,OffsetUp=64
f2,TriggerWidth=10
f2,TriggerHeight=15
f2,ToleranceWidth=0
f2,ToleranceHeight=0
f2,MaxSpeed=35
f2,MinSpeed=5
f2,Deceleration=10
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false
f2,PauseKey=122
f2,HealKey=89

f3,AimKey=1
f3,TriggerKey=2
f3,ScanWidth=40
f3,ScanHeight=30
f3,OffsetLeft=45
f3,OffsetUp=65
f3,TriggerWidth=10
f3,TriggerHeight=20
f3,ToleranceWidth=5
f3,ToleranceHeight=5
f3,MaxSpeed=70
f3,MinSpeed=4
f3,Deceleration=8
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false

I play all low settings, 100% render and usually at 220-300fps. Doesn't seem that good to me, any suggestions on the settings above? I play 1920x1080, 400dpi, 12 in-game, 60 scoped sens for widow. Would it be better for me to cap the FPS at say 150 and go from there? I have 144hz monitor so this would need to be minimum.

Thanks,
lev.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> snip.


"Deceleration=10"
uh...

----------


## Razzue

> Hey guys, been using this for last 2 weeks, current settings below: (default is for mcree, tracer, 76 etc, f1 is a copy of this, f2 same but with slightly higher minspeed, f3 for widow with trigger)
> 
> default,AimKey=1
> default,TriggerKey=84
> default,ScanWidth=70
> default,ScanHeight=80
> default,OffsetLeft=48
> default,OffsetUp=64
> default,TriggerWidth=10
> ...


First off , your F1, and F3 profiles are missing lines(PauseKey=, and HealKey=). So if you try to load them it will load the default values instead. 

Try a higher DPI (between 800-1k) and keep the sens between 8-11, Also, try out OffsetUp=70 if it's still shooting a bit high on some tanks !
Also the Deceleration=10 on all the profiles kinda throws me off, as that'll just slow the aim right down for trackers, and make it more of an "AimAssist" over an AimBot ;P 
And NO. Do not cap your fps at 150!! More=better

Lastly, open the original settings.txt in your download link, and change the "default" values back to what it originally was. If you enter an invalid profile in "defaults" and try to load a "broken profile" (ie F1/F3 in this case) the bot will crash when you try to load!




> "Deceleration=10"
> uh...


Deceleration=10 is just fine. I use it for my "legit widow" profile and a couple others. Youd just have to adjust sens, and scoped sens accordingly.

----------


## leviosa

> First off , your F1, and F3 profiles are missing lines(PauseKey=, and HealKey=). So if you try to load them it will load the default values instead. 
> 
> Try a higher DPI (between 800-1k) and keep the sens between 8-11, Also, try out OffsetUp=70 if it's still shooting a bit high on some tanks !
> Also the Deceleration=10 on all the profiles kinda throws me off, as that'll just slow the aim right down for trackers, and make it more of an "AimAssist" over an AimBot ;P 
> And NO. Do not cap your fps at 150!! More=better
> 
> Lastly, open the original settings.txt in your download link, and change the "default" values back to what it originally was. If you enter an invalid profile in "defaults" and try to load a "broken profile" (ie F1/F3 in this case) the bot will crash when you try to load!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I use it as more of an aim assist than a flat out aimbot because it looks more legit to me, only ever been accused 2 or 3 times and then usually people will interrupt with "he's just good stfu".

Thing is I dont want to have to have a massively high sensitivity for this to work as I'm used to playing 400dpi and 10 in-game but I'll try 800, probably will be a total mess.

Never had a problem with the bot crashing due to missing settings, F3 settings seem to kick in just fine, the default pause and heal keys are fine for me.

----------


## Razzue

> Thanks for the info, I use it as more of an aim assist than a flat out aimbot because it looks more legit to me, only ever been accused 2 or 3 times and then usually people will interrupt with "he's just good stfu".
> 
> Thing is I dont want to have to have a massively high sensitivity for this to work as I'm used to playing 400dpi and 10 in-game but I'll try 800, probably will be a total mess.
> 
> Never had a problem with the bot crashing due to missing settings, F3 settings seem to kick in just fine, the default pause and heal keys are fine for me.


You could try something like DPI =800 and in game at 7/8 , it won't be too sensitive there..

And not quite what I meant. If you try to load F1/F3..
Instead it will load the default profile.
But with those profiles, let's say you accidently put a letter or something in the defaults (example:default,AimKey=1A) and then tried to load one of those profiles, Sharp eye would crash

----------


## leviosa

> You could try something like DPI =800 and in game at 7/8 , it won't be too sensitive there..
> 
> And not quite what I meant. If you try to load F1/F3..
> Instead it will load the default profile.
> But with those profiles, let's say you accidently put a letter or something in the defaults (example:default,AimKey=1A) and then tried to load one of those profiles, Sharp eye would crash


Changed to 800dpi and 10 sens in-game and its much better with all heroes actually, thanks a lot for your help!

----------


## weh221

anyone having issue on editing your profile while game is running and it won't save the changes? I'm getting an error saying, " the process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process". I tried to switch profile and edit the profile I want and pausing the bot but still having issue. kinda suck to edit profile and exit bot every time.

----------


## weh221

and any one has a hanzo profile for his storm arrow up close?

----------


## pisanggoreng

> snip-
> Deceleration=10 is just fine. I use it for my "legit widow" profile and a couple others. Youd just have to adjust sens, and scoped sens accordingly.


jeez, I could never understand people who play on such high sens. How did yall aim before 




> anyone having issue on editing your profile while game is running and it won't save the changes? I'm getting an error saying, " the process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process". I tried to switch profile and edit the profile I want and pausing the bot but still having issue. kinda suck to edit profile and exit bot every time.


Just quit and save the changes?

also I read somewhere on this thread or the other sales thread that you can "reload" the setting with some key or whatever but he was never clear about it.

----------


## weh221

> jeez, I could never understand people who play on such high sens. How did yall aim before 
> 
> 
> 
> Just quit and save the changes?
> 
> also I read somewhere on this thread or the other sales thread that you can "reload" the setting with some key or whatever but he was never clear about it.


yea that's what I have been doing. I hope they can do something about this. the first build was ok editing profile.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> yea that's what I have been doing. I hope they can do something about this. the first build was ok editing profile.


not sure if its just me but sometimes I dont get the " the process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process" error. I wonder if that means if the settings are updated

----------


## Razzue

> anyone having issue on editing your profile while game is running and it won't save the changes? I'm getting an error saying, " the process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process". I tried to switch profile and edit the profile I want and pausing the bot but still having issue. kinda suck to edit profile and exit bot every time.


If that error shows up, you will have to shut the bot down before you can save the document again. 

Next time, try using the pause key (f11) before trying to save profile changes!**just re-read your comment, whoops xD**

Also make sure you don't have multiple copies of the settings.txt open. I find that issue is more prevolant if I have 2+ copies open (my observation)




> jeez, I could never understand people who play on such high sens. How did yall aim before 
> 
> 
> 
> Just quit and save the changes?
> 
> also I read somewhere on this thread or the other sales thread that you can "reload" the setting with some key or whatever but he was never clear about it.


Not everyone needs a super low sens to aim well bud :P I'm preferential to 1.5k DPI and 13 in game, but had to drop it for SE.

Also yeah, you can just quit, and then save, but then you should exit OW, and relaunch everything (As it says right at the TOP of the wiki in your readme, to launch the bot BEFORE overwatch, not after.)

And not receiving the error is ideal, not abnormal :P I rarely get it. Even while changing settings on the fly.

----------


## weh221

> If that error shows up, you will have to shut the bot down before you can save the document again. 
> 
> Next time, try using the pause key (f11) before trying to save profile changes!**just re-read your comment, whoops xD**
> 
> Also make sure you don't have multiple copies of the settings.txt open. I find that issue is more prevolant if I have 2+ copies open (my observation)


Yea still having the issue even with one setting.txt file open. I guess I have to deal with it. I even tried it on win7, same result.

----------


## Sharp_Eye

> anyone having issue on editing your profile while game is running and it won't save the changes? I'm getting an error saying, " the process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process". I tried to switch profile and edit the profile I want and pausing the bot but still having issue. kinda suck to edit profile and exit bot every time.


Re download again from my e mail links. Make a completely new folder with the clean download. Place your old license key inside your new folder. (Should be not be renamed just clean license.ddl) Restart your PC and you should be fine after that  :Smile:  

P.S if the download link is expired ask support to provide you a new one

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Re download again from my e mail links. Make a completely new folder with the clean download. Place your old license key inside your new folder. (Should be not be renamed just clean license.ddl) Restart your PC and you should be fine after that  
> 
> P.S if the download link is expired ask support to provide you a new one


I've asked support before but I was wondering if we could have patch notes of some sort when you guys update bugs or add new features

----------


## bamfan135

What about some settings for a 1360x768 resolution? If someone doesn't want to make them then please tell me how to adjust the settings to fit certain resolutions.

PS yes I read the guide

----------


## takeonme

Does the 1920 X1080 settings works well for 1366x768(or 720p) as well?

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Does the 1920 X1080 settings works well for 1366x768(or 720p) as well?


try it out >.> it takes a few seconds to switch out

----------


## takeonme

trying will update >.>

----------


## Razzue

> trying will update >.>


Try the 720p profiles.
But you may have to increase your OffsetLeft/Up by 3-5 points to account for the "extra" resolution size!

So something like
OffsetLeft=38
OffsetUp=50 
May work okay for you

----------


## takeonme

can you get me good 720p profiles? the defaults ones on site are pretty bad :|

----------


## takeonme

new update, can someone update if the bot is working without getting banned?

----------


## pisanggoreng

its working fine, dont be worried

----------


## Lin6185

sorry miss post

----------


## jamesbeess

> Needa beast widow settings that is smooth and accurate please tried so many settings still none of em works 
> 
> here's a beast profiles for other heros that I created and Happy with it
> 
> 
> Accuracy 45% as minimuim
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've used this setting it works perfectly, I wonder if you have a widowmaker setting i've tried many setting it seem i miss most of the target cuz when i hold down aimkey 2 it didn't track the enemy

----------


## ILoveMary

Can someone share good LEGIT Settings for MCcree , Widow and Tracking? 1080p 200-300 Fps 144hz 
i worked over 1 month for good Settings but its often unlegit ( shaking , or change target etc...)

----------


## Chubbysan

> Can someone release good LEGIT Settings for MCcree , Widow and Tracking? 1080p 200-300 Fps 144hz 
> i worked over 1 month for good Settings but its often unlegit ( shaking , or change target etc...)


So ive been playing with it since i bought it and am not sure on tweaking but i compiled all the configs that work so far and am now comparing them.

1080, 800dpi 8-12 sens 150-300fps

1-3 Widow

4-7 Mcree

8-9 Soldier/etc

default,AimKey=1 default,TriggerKey=84 default,ScanWidth=100 default,ScanHeig - Pastebin.com

If anyone has recommendations or tips or complaints, let me know.

----------


## Somedude121

> So ive been playing with it since i bought it and am not sure on tweaking but i compiled all the configs that work so far and am now comparing them.
> 
> 1080, 800dpi 8-12 sens 150-300fps
> 
> 1-3 Widow
> 
> 4-7 Mcree
> 
> 8-9 Soldier/etc
> ...


Do these work well for anyone? I've basically tried everything including support. But I just can't get it to headshot well on widow/mcree. I'm at master rank if that matters. Getting asked for my rank, for the wrong reasons. (Even though I'm on my smurf, it's actually performing worse than an average master player).

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Do these work well for anyone? I've basically tried everything including support. But I just can't get it to headshot well on widow/mcree. I'm at master rank if that matters. Getting asked for my rank, for the wrong reasons. (Even though I'm on my smurf, it's actually performing worse than an average master player).


you cant rely on pixel bots as you go up higher since the bot doesnt adjust to the enemy's distance. I'd say invest in an internal cheat if you want to perform well in master and above.

----------


## Whitesec

If I want to use the widow locking the enemy, I must hit the enemy, showed the HP bar of the enemy?So that I can't use a gun lily destroy the enemy

----------


## shook93

Hello guys
I got SharpEye a few days ago and now I'm just trying different settings to try to make it look as legit as it goes...Could anyone with a bit more knowledge than me on this one PM Tracer/S76 settings or tips for it.
Ps I'm using a 144hZ monitor, ingame fps is unlocked tho, scaling from 200/300, control panel pointer speed is at the 4th "gear", mouse DPI-800, ingame sens-7
Cheers!

----------


## neverlost22

hello guys, I got the bot today and i did everything that was in the wiki.
I start the bot, but nothing happend its not working. 
I tried the rage settings for tracer soldier, any ideas why it is not working ingame?

----------


## shook93

> hello guys, I got the bot today and i did everything that was in the wiki.
> I start the bot, but nothing happend its not working. 
> I tried the rage settings for tracer soldier, any ideas why it is not working ingame?


I got it a few days ago and followed the wiki instructions step by step, got it working in 15ish min,. Contact the support via email, you will get an answer by tomorrow. You can also request the support Discord channel.

----------


## neverlost22

> I got it a few days ago and followed the wiki instructions step by step, got it working in 15ish min,. Contact the support via email, you will get an answer by tomorrow. You can also request the support Discord channel.


support helped me, very fast !!!

----------


## barlou

setting tracer legit plz ?

----------


## bamfan135

Would anyone like to share some fire Ana settings for 1280x720 ~110fps? Internet glory will be yours

----------


## satan69

SO im looking for some good widow settings currently running

f2,AimKey=1
f2,TriggerKey=5
f2,ScanWidth=90
f2,ScanHeight=90
f2,OffsetLeft=48
f2,OffsetUp=60
f2,TriggerWidth=20
f2,TriggerHeight=40
f2,ToleranceWidth=0
f2,ToleranceHeight=0
f2,MaxSpeed=70
f2,MinSpeed=5
f2,Deceleration=4
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false
f2,PauseKey=122

250+ fps 1920x1080
800 dpi 6.0 sen
50 ret scope sen

This what im currently running and its a hti and miss at times anyone got any suggestion on what to tweak :]

----------


## satan69

> setting tracer legit plz ?


my current tracer settings 

f5,AimKey=1
f5,TriggerKey=5
f5,ScanWidth=90
f5,ScanHeight=70
f5,OffsetLeft=50
f5,OffsetUp=70
f5,TriggerWidth=15
f5,TriggerHeight=30
f5,ToleranceWidth=0
f5,ToleranceHeight=0
f5,MaxSpeed=25
f5,MinSpeed=1
f5,Deceleration=7
f5,InvertedMouse=false
f5,ScreenLock=false

its not to blanant and works pretty well for me. I usually tend to manually fight the tracking in between shots that way it doesn't appear to snap to hard since majority of tracking characters no matter how well you fine tune the settings will consistently look like cheating to you if your aware your using a aimbot lol 
Also i use this with profile with mcree and it works very well.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> SO im looking for some good widow settings currently running
> 
> f2,AimKey=1
> f2,TriggerKey=5
> f2,ScanWidth=90
> f2,ScanHeight=90
> f2,OffsetLeft=48
> f2,OffsetUp=60
> f2,TriggerWidth=20
> ...


I've tried a lot of things, imo widow is broken in the higher ranks with this bot (way too inconsistent) unless you want to play with a very uncomfortable setting.

----------


## tenika

My settings.

Mcree
f2,AimKey=1
f2,TriggerKey=2
f2,ScanWidth=90
f2,ScanHeight=80
f2,OffsetLeft=50
f2,OffsetUp=70
f2,TriggerWidth=15
f2,TriggerHeight=30
f2,ToleranceWidth=0
f2,ToleranceHeight=0
f2,MaxSpeed=43
f2,MinSpeed=4
f2,Deceleration=3
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false

Rage Tracer
3,AimKey=1
f3,TriggerKey=84
f3,ScanWidth=90
f3,ScanHeight=80
f3,OffsetLeft=50
f3,OffsetUp=65
f3,TriggerWidth=15
f3,TriggerHeight=30
f3,ToleranceWidth=0
f3,ToleranceHeight=0
f3,MaxSpeed=90 
f3,MinSpeed=9
f3,Deceleration=2
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false

Rage widow
f4,AimKey=1
f4,TriggerKey=2
f4,ScanWidth=100
f4,ScanHeight=100
f4,OffsetLeft=48
f4,OffsetUp=60
f4,TriggerWidth=20
f4,TriggerHeight=40
f4,ToleranceWidth=0
f4,ToleranceHeight=0
f4,MaxSpeed=70
f4,MinSpeed=7
f4,Deceleration=2
f4,InvertedMouse=false
f4,ScreenLock=false

In-game sens 9
Dpi 900
FPS over 150 will work amazing
You will have to work new bindings like mcree multi shot and widow zoom in which I just use the side button on my mouse
For 1080 as well.

----------


## neonbing

D: im so sad ive been waiting for my order for 23hours
LOL

----------


## barlou

des francais qui utilise ?

----------


## pearcen

> My settings.
> 
> Mcree
> f2,AimKey=1
> f2,TriggerKey=2
> f2,ScanWidth=90
> f2,ScanHeight=80
> f2,OffsetLeft=50
> f2,OffsetUp=70
> ...


dont know what im doing wrong but this is so fckn shaky for me. need to stop the bot to hit something.

----------


## Razzue

> dont know what im doing wrong but this is so fckn shaky for me. need to stop the bot to hit something.


Well it would be as the MaxSpeed/MinSpeed are rediculously high while the deceleration is super low 

MaxSpeed=40
MinSpeed=6
Deceleration=4
IG sens 9
DPI 900 is an all around good speed to be on.

----------


## weh221

anyone got a good hanzo seting? just the storm arrow

----------


## zabba

Can anyone help me with my triggerkey profile settings? I've been having issues getting McCree and Widowmaker triggerkey to work reliably. I've been messing with the settings a bit but nothing has really helped so far. I've gone back to using the profile presets:

McCree
AimKey=1
TriggerKey=84
ScanWidth=90
ScanHeight=80
OffsetLeft=51
OffsetUp=68
TriggerWidth=15
TriggerHeight=30
ToleranceWidth=0
ToleranceHeight=0
MaxSpeed=50
MinSpeed=3
Deceleration=4
InvertedMouse=false
ScreenLock=false
PauseKey=122
HealKey=89

Widowmaker
AimKey=1
TriggerKey=84 
ScanWidth=90
ScanHeight=80
OffsetLeft=51
OffsetUp=64
TriggerWidth=15
TriggerHeight=30
ToleranceWidth=0
ToleranceHeight=0
MaxSpeed=60
MinSpeed=6
Deceleration=3 
InvertedMouse=false
ScreenLock=false
PauseKey=122
HealKey=89

I'm using 800 DPI and 8.00 in game sensitivity. The resolution of my monitor is 1440. (Tried to change Windows and OW to 1080 and experiment, it almost seemed to be even less responsive so I switched back). Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Razzue

> Can anyone help me with my triggerkey profile settings? I've been having issues getting McCree and Widowmaker triggerkey to work reliably. I've been messing with the settings a bit but nothing has really helped so far. I've gone back to using the profile presets:
> 
> McCree
> AimKey=1
> TriggerKey=84
> ScanWidth=90
> ScanHeight=80
> OffsetLeft=51
> OffsetUp=68
> ...


With a higher resolution, you will need different offsets! 
OffsetUp=80
OffsetLeft=65 should work better for 1440

----------


## Shostak

For those of you trying to look easily more legit without affecting legit to rage settings too much, I think honestly many of you are starting with the wrong base to work from. The key is to use utilize the tolerance width and height and not leave it at 0/0. It's the customizable looseness that will make this bot stand out in its ability to make your aim look much more legitimate even with strong settings. In addition, I'm not a fan of deceleration at all. Even at 1 deceleration with various strengths of settings, the aim is slightly off-center. With rage speeds at deceleration 2, it still is slightly off but even more so with less rage. Anything higher than deceleration 2 has been your method for looking more legitimate but this is not the way to go about it in my opinion.

The key is to make your speeds all work from deceleration 1, whether you want to look legit or rage. In addition, there's no reason not to expand the FOVs as well, which can be set at much higher values with a maximum of 200 for ScanHeight before you start catching the red names that pop up with eliminations. This will make your life much easier in closer up fights and it will still look legit as long as you have higher tolerance widths and heights. If the tolerance is 0/0, of course, the crosshair will snap really hard to a target, but a proper looseness will let it snap to a larger margin around the center, softening the appearance of the snaps significantly, and in fact, making it look pretty human because your crosshair will have more freedom to travel over a target's body. The key is to find what values still retain the power of the aimbot without missing too much off the body.

Here are some ideas for tolerance ranges you might want to experiment with. 0-25 for Width and 0-50 for Height. And again my opinion is to always use deceleration 1 and tune your speeds based on that.

Here are example profiles that I use, which I believe it's easier to make tracking look semi-legit because of looseness, and I've only really tuned these over the course of the past 24 hours. TriggerBot is still a work in progress but having a higher TriggerWidth/Height to allow for more misses I believe is an important part in looking legit with TriggerBot on McCree. I don't play Widow with the bot.

Soldier (somewhat happy with this so far)
f1,AimKey=1
f1,TriggerKey=5
f1,ScanWidth=200
f1,ScanHeight=200
f1,OffsetLeft=48
f1,OffsetUp=64
f1,TriggerWidth=25
f1,TriggerHeight=25
f1,ToleranceWidth=16
f1,ToleranceHeight=32
f1,MaxSpeed=15
f1,MinSpeed=5
f1,Deceleration=1
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false
f1,PauseKey=122
f1,HealKey=6

McCree (still working on making this look more legit, but I tap my TriggerKey or shortly hold it and don't hold it down)
f2,AimKey=1
f2,TriggerKey=5
f2,ScanWidth=400
f2,ScanHeight=200
f2,OffsetLeft=48
f2,OffsetUp=60
f2,TriggerWidth=22
f2,TriggerHeight=44
f2,ToleranceWidth=0
f2,ToleranceHeight=0
f2,MaxSpeed=25
f2,MinSpeed=5
f2,Deceleration=1
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false
f2,PauseKey=122
f2,HealKey=6

(For this profile, I want the tap method to work. MaxSpeeds as slow as 18 don't land on the target enough while 25 Speed starts to land quite a few headshots. With Trigger and only Tapping, I'm trying to get a MaxSpeed and maybe MinSpeed setting that allows me to tap with fast crosshair travel times, somewhat like pseudo-flicking, that land on the target but still look somewhat like flickshots. Legit McCrees don't track as hard as holding down Trigger key will and this leads to being called out more often).

DVa
f4,AimKey=1
f4,TriggerKey=5
f4,ScanWidth=300
f4,ScanHeight=200
f4,OffsetLeft=48
f4,OffsetUp=80
f4,TriggerWidth=10
f4,TriggerHeight=20
f4,ToleranceWidth=16
f4,ToleranceHeight=32
f4,MaxSpeed=16
f4,MinSpeed=6
f4,Deceleration=1
f4,InvertedMouse=false
f4,ScreenLock=false
f4,PauseKey=122
f4,HealKey=6

Another idea for some of you as a style is to switch profiles depending on the range you're fighting in. For example, you could use an FOV of 120/100 for medium/far fights with lower Tolerances and lower Speeds so you can have more accuracy for hitting targets that won't be moving as fast and then switch to a larger FOV with higher Tolerances and higher Speeds for faster moving targets. If you really want to improve your accuracy in tracking targets, the MinSpeed ought to be set at 4, but I've preferred MinSpeed of at least 5 because the Tolerances help make stronger tracking look legit.

In addition, your Tolerances may affect your optimal Up (Y) offset. At 60, I'm primarily looking for headshots but this works best with spraying heroes if your Tolerances are low I believe. If I'm increasing the Tolerance to say 20/40, I'd lower the Offset to perhaps 64 in order to let the spray capture more of the target's body.

Another word about Tolerances is the general rule is to make sure you're not using anything other than 0/0 if you're planning to set up a TriggerBot profile. The TriggerBot already will be set to have its own Height/Width that it's seeking to shoot at but when combined with a ToleranceHeight/Width other than 0/0, the bot will not track enough to the center of a target and the TriggerBot will not fire optimally.

Generally, I run at about 250 FPS with 75% render. 1920x1080. I use sensitivity of 8 across the board.

----------


## Cecer

Can you give me the settings for the tracer / cree under the resolution of 1280x720?

----------


## iTsKennyy

Anyone tried this with ana?

----------


## Razzue

> For those of you trying to look easily more legit without affecting legit to rage settings too much, I think honestly many of you are starting with the wrong base to work from. The key is to use utilize the tolerance width and height and not leave it at 0/0. It's the customizable looseness that will make this bot stand out in its ability to make your aim look much more legitimate even with strong settings. In addition, I'm not a fan of deceleration at all. Even at 1 deceleration with various strengths of settings, the aim is slightly off-center. With rage speeds at deceleration 2, it still is slightly off but even more so with less rage. Anything higher than deceleration 2 has been your method for looking more legitimate but this is not the way to go about it in my opinion.
> 
> The key is to make your speeds all work from deceleration 1, whether you want to look legit or rage. In addition, there's no reason not to expand the FOVs as well, which can be set at much higher values with a maximum of 200 for ScanHeight before you start catching the red names that pop up with eliminations. This will make your life much easier in closer up fights and it will still look legit as long as you have higher tolerance widths and heights. If the tolerance is 0/0, of course, the crosshair will snap really hard to a target, but a proper looseness will let it snap to a larger margin around the center, softening the appearance of the snaps significantly, and in fact, making it look pretty human because your crosshair will have more freedom to travel over a target's body. The key is to find what values still retain the power of the aimbot without missing too much off the body.
> 
> Here are some ideas for tolerance ranges you might want to experiment with. 0-25 for Width and 0-50 for Height. And again my opinion is to always use deceleration 1 and tune your speeds based on that.
> 
> Here are example profiles that I use, which I believe it's easier to make tracking look semi-legit because of looseness, and I've only really tuned these over the course of the past 24 hours. TriggerBot is still a work in progress but having a higher TriggerWidth/Height to allow for more misses I believe is an important part in looking legit with TriggerBot on McCree. I don't play Widow with the bot.
> 
> Soldier (somewhat happy with this so far)
> ...


You.. should really go look over the settings part of the wiki. Some of those values are absolutely absurd. You can acheive the same effect, without blowing up the values. *check below*
Also, Tolerance=0 isn't quite what you seem to think it is.

I tried your soldier profile for shits and giggles, and cause i was honestly curious, so Maybe it's the "Key" method for *you*, but impo your soldier profile was a lot more aggresive than something like :
(Legit Sombra/Soldier, 1080p, 900 DPi, 10 IG sens)
f4,AimKey=1
f4,TriggerKey=192
f4,ScanWidth=80
f4,ScanHeight=50
f4,OffsetLeft=51
f4,OffsetUp=70
f4,TriggerWidth=10
f4,TriggerHeight=20
f4,ToleranceWidth=6
f4,ToleranceHeight=8
f4,MaxSpeed=40
f4,MinSpeed=4
f4,Deceleration=6
f4,InvertedMouse=false
f4,ScreenLock=false
f4,PauseKey=122
f4,HealKey=89

( FOR THE semi-RAGE VERSION, GO 
ToleranceWidth=1
ToleranceHeight=3
MinSpeed=7
Deceleration=4 

Video: |SharpEye| Sombra FFA gameplay! - YouTube)

----------


## Shostak

It is aggressive in its behavior for searching for the target, but the margin allowed by the Tolerances of X/Y from center of the offset allows for softer looking snaps and more human-like flicks. In addition, the ability to have the crosshair travel over the body makes the aim look more natural so if you really want to rage hard, you'd keep your Tolerances lower but I'm looking for something that does most of the aiming for me, captures more targets in a large FOV and snaps to them in a reasonably human way (because of larger Tolerances), and still lands plenty of shots. Tolerance 6/8 is very small so again, I've already mentioned this in my post. I think the style of setting takes a different approach that I don't prefer. For one, I prefer working with deceleration 1 and adjusting the speeds from there. Deceleration 6 makes the bot feel like there's a long delay or mushy crosshair behavior cause it slows the scan speed down so much, which does make it look more legit, but forces you to use a much smaller Tolerance.

Maybe you don't prefer my approach to creating a legit soldier, but if I may break it down, it comes down these two styles.

Low tolerance, small FOV, not necessarily higher decel (just need to adjust the speeds according to what looks legit/rage, but you'll be forced to use a lower speed in order to lose the target more often so your crosshair doesn't just stay stuck on the center of the offset because you're using 6/8 or something relatively small. 10/20 with high speeds doesn't even look legit. To me legit with high crosshair speeds starts at about 16/32).
Higher tolerance, larger FOV, not necessarily higher decel (just need to adjust the speeds according to what looks legit/rage, but you can use a higher speed because you'll be missing more in a legit way from higher tolerances). You'll miss more shots at long range but can keep a higher speed (adjusting for decel 1 of course, which 15 is to me, still human looking but fast, but once you start hitting 16+, it starts to look very rage for a tracking profile, so the tiniest increments make a huge difference at decel 1) because you'll miss more shots with a higher tolerance.

One advantage of using very low tolerances is that for long-range shooting, such as Pharahs floating in open space and presenting a relatively clean target, they aren't moving very fast, so if you use a tolerance of 0/0, you're going to stay centered on Pharah and not miss much. However, this does not look natural. A higher tolerance will make you miss more shots at long range, but this looks more natural and it's still okay with high speeds, because the margins will allow the crosshair to roam off the body. You can always try to find a compromise of tolerances such as 10/20 or 12/24, etc. that presents a middle ground where you miss a percentage of shots at various ranges that you're comfortable with. It's just about tinkering with the settings and realizing the balancing that you have to do amongst multiple settings to make it work for you.

Another criticism of using any decel higher than 1 (2 can be okay at rage speeds) is that if you go to training ground or play games although it's harder to detect cause so much is going on, you'll notice that decel 1 with high speeds, the crosshair never is truly at the center of the offset on a moving target but is as close as you can get. This problem only gets worse with decel 2 or higher, although with decel 2 and rage speeds, it will stay relatively close to the center of the offset with tracking. However, at decel 3 or higher, the problem really shows in that even with the ragiest speeds, the crosshair is significantly off the center of a moving target. So if you want a semi-legit to rage setting on decel 3 or higher, you have to realize that it's not truly able to maintain the center of offsets even at high speeds, whereas decel 2 you can with rage settings, and decel 1 will work better even with semi-legit speeds.

In regards to high FOV settings. They work, and they work well. Of course in fights with multiple targets clustered together, sometimes the profile works well and sometimes it gets confused, but minimizing erratic crosshair behavior comes with knowing how to work with the bot more effectively. However, I'm also looking to minimize the difficulty of close range fights and a large FOV does WONDERS for allowing you to capture names and healthbars of enemies that are close quarters. 200/200 feels very comfortable on Scan Width/Height. When I start using 300/200 or 400/200, this does present problems more often with erratic crosshair behavior but they still work reasonably well that some of you might prefer those larger Widths for certain profiles. One style already mentioned for setting up profiles is two have 2 alternates for certain characters, which you might set up one with a smaller FOV like 120/100 with slower speeds and have one with a bigger FOV 200/200 with faster speeds so you can switch between them quickly when you're fighting at medium/long range vs. close range. Like F1 is on at the beginning, then when Genji jumps in your face, hit F2, and you're able to follow his name around much more effectively.

Using a larger FOV has helped significantly for creating a more legit looking McCree. With small FOVs like 120/100, your crosshair has to track over a shorter distance without much flicking distance. One way I accommodated for that initially was using an FOV like 120/100, and using really slow speeds like 6 Max, 3 Min, and 1 Decel, and using it more like a TriggerBot with like 13/26 TriggerWidth/Height, which worked pretty well in its own way but I've been tinkering now with a large FOV of 400/200 with much faster travel speeds, but allowing for more misses by having a larger Trigger Width/Height of say 22/44 or 25/50. This actually has worked remarkably well with almost no callouts so far. The problem is if you set your travel speeds too high, then you'll land too many shots or headshots which seems to defeat the purpose of the higher Trigger Width/Height so you still need to work on finding a fast speed that still allows for some misses.

----------


## iTsKennyy

Just downloaded everything got it all set up, have just a quick question if anyone can possibly pm me? Trying to change profiles and its not letting me?

----------


## iTsKennyy

Just downloaded everything got it all set up, have just a quick question if anyone can possibly pm me? Trying to change profiles and its not letting me?

----------


## Cecer

Can I make it so that in a fight I shoot at the enemy who is in crosshair?

----------


## pisanggoreng

> It is aggressive in its behavior for searching for the target, but the margin allowed by the Tolerances of X/Y from center of the offset allows for softer looking snaps and more human-like flicks. In addition, the ability to have the crosshair travel over the body makes the aim look more natural so if you really want to rage hard, you'd keep your Tolerances lower but I'm looking for something that does most of the aiming for me, captures more targets in a large FOV and snaps to them in a reasonably human way (because of larger Tolerances), and still lands plenty of shots. Tolerance 6/8 is very small so again, I've already mentioned this in my post. I think the style of setting takes a different approach that I don't prefer. For one, I prefer working with deceleration 1 and adjusting the speeds from there. Deceleration 6 makes the bot feel like there's a long delay or mushy crosshair behavior cause it slows the scan speed down so much, which does make it look more legit, but forces you to use a much smaller Tolerance.
> 
> Maybe you don't prefer my approach to creating a legit soldier, but if I may break it down, it comes down these two styles.
> 
> Low tolerance, small FOV, not necessarily higher decel (just need to adjust the speeds according to what looks legit/rage, but you'll be forced to use a lower speed in order to lose the target more often so your crosshair doesn't just stay stuck on the center of the offset because you're using 6/8 or something relatively small. 10/20 with high speeds doesn't even look legit. To me legit with high crosshair speeds starts at about 16/32).
> Higher tolerance, larger FOV, not necessarily higher decel (just need to adjust the speeds according to what looks legit/rage, but you can use a higher speed because you'll be missing more in a legit way from higher tolerances). You'll miss more shots at long range but can keep a higher speed (adjusting for decel 1 of course, which 15 is to me, still human looking but fast, but once you start hitting 16+, it starts to look very rage for a tracking profile, so the tiniest increments make a huge difference at decel 1) because you'll miss more shots with a higher tolerance.
> 
> One advantage of using very low tolerances is that for long-range shooting, such as Pharahs floating in open space and presenting a relatively clean target, they aren't moving very fast, so if you use a tolerance of 0/0, you're going to stay centered on Pharah and not miss much. However, this does not look natural. A higher tolerance will make you miss more shots at long range, but this looks more natural and it's still okay with high speeds, because the margins will allow the crosshair to roam off the body. You can always try to find a compromise of tolerances such as 10/20 or 12/24, etc. that presents a middle ground where you miss a percentage of shots at various ranges that you're comfortable with. It's just about tinkering with the settings and realizing the balancing that you have to do amongst multiple settings to make it work for you.
> 
> ...


jee nice post there, imo this should be edited into the main post (maybe with shortened info) so people know how to get started if they have never used an aimbot before

----------


## itsterminology

Anyone have some good soldier or tracer settings that's screenlocked? I have a widescreen monitor but run it at 1080. I had one profile that kind of worked, but now it only locks on correctly half the time. It either aims to far right, or aims way up.

----------


## timothyswow

After 30 days of playing with this program, there isn't any one setting that actually works without Jittering or looking blatantly like a cheater.

I've tried every one of the settings I've found here with no good luck.

Yes, I've tried getting help from support and they were rather responsive but just didn't really help the situation in my case.

There is someone here that has a video of Sombra in their signature fighting in a FFA match and the aimbot looks PERFECT. I can in NO way mimic the way it looks in any videos I've seen of this product. Edited to add video link: |SharpEye| Sombra FFA gameplay! - YouTube

I've tried running this on a 1080p monitor, practically locked at 300 FPS in game, proper in game sens, DPI settings are to spec according to the wiki and other guide and just nothing seems to work.

I've tried running it on 1440p and 4K adjusting the offset up and offset left settings to accommodate.

The settings posted above for the tolerance adjustments, I tried those exact settings on a 1080p Monitor, in 1080p, settings all on low and 75% render and the bot is INSANE with the jitters and cannot even focus on one thing. It makes no sense. I tried the other settings that another person posted with the lower tolerances and it's just as equally as bad.

I am not sure what I am looking for here, is it supposed to be all jittery and crazy looking on my end? Unable to even track up close?

I was playing with the Tolerance profile listed above for Solider and the bot just would aim directly up to the sky after hitting the target, it was so bad I had to just turn Sharpeye off.

Can anyone please give me a profile that works and doesn't look like a blatant cheater? I can run it on any resolution and any settings that you'd like.

----------


## timothyswow

The aimming straight up is what is happening to me as well.

----------


## Razzue

> After 30 days of playing with this program, there isn't any one setting that actually works without Jittering or looking blatantly like a cheater.
> 
> I've tried every one of the settings I've found here with no good luck.
> 
> Yes, I've tried getting help from support and they were rather responsive but just didn't really help the situation in my case.
> 
> There is someone here that has a video of Sombra in their signature fighting in a FFA match and the aimbot looks PERFECT. I can in NO way mimic the way it looks in any videos I've seen of this product. Edited to add video link: |SharpEye| Sombra FFA gameplay! - YouTube
> 
> I've tried running this on a 1080p monitor, practically locked at 300 FPS in game, proper in game sens, DPI settings are to spec according to the wiki and other guide and just nothing seems to work.
> ...


First off, thank you for the compliment on my video <3
Secondly add me on discord @Shadyke#0001, or contact us at the support mail and I'll help you out.

----------


## Shostak

> After 30 days of playing with this program, there isn't any one setting that actually works without Jittering or looking blatantly like a cheater.
> 
> I've tried every one of the settings I've found here with no good luck.
> 
> Yes, I've tried getting help from support and they were rather responsive but just didn't really help the situation in my case.
> 
> There is someone here that has a video of Sombra in their signature fighting in a FFA match and the aimbot looks PERFECT. I can in NO way mimic the way it looks in any videos I've seen of this product. Edited to add video link: |SharpEye| Sombra FFA gameplay! - YouTube
> 
> I've tried running this on a 1080p monitor, practically locked at 300 FPS in game, proper in game sens, DPI settings are to spec according to the wiki and other guide and just nothing seems to work.
> ...


What's your in-game sens?

----------


## Shostak

I've been doing more playing with the decel 1 profiles and just doesn't work well enough to look legit. The crosshair is too shaky.

FOV values remain viable but I don't think the decal 1 approach is viable for legit profiles, although it does feel more responsive.

----------


## xLegendx

> After 30 days of playing with this program, there isn't any one setting that actually works without Jittering or looking blatantly like a cheater.
> 
> I've tried every one of the settings I've found here with no good luck.
> 
> Yes, I've tried getting help from support and they were rather responsive but just didn't really help the situation in my case.
> 
> There is someone here that has a video of Sombra in their signature fighting in a FFA match and the aimbot looks PERFECT. I can in NO way mimic the way it looks in any videos I've seen of this product. Edited to add video link: |SharpEye| Sombra FFA gameplay! - YouTube
> 
> I've tried running this on a 1080p monitor, practically locked at 300 FPS in game, proper in game sens, DPI settings are to spec according to the wiki and other guide and just nothing seems to work.
> ...



Yeah, I am having the same issue as you. It's just so blatant, even the legit settings are hyper aggressive and really 'sticks' to the target / is some what jumpy. It's almost like a really bad internal aimbot. If anyone looks at the killcam, I get called out pretty much. I actually have better accuracy with a competitor of theirs because it acts more like aim assist and I don't have to worry about my game play too much looking illegitimate. 

Edit: The settings the guy posted below me are pretty decent for legit soldier. If you want, you might have to change your aimkey to a side mouse button or something due to shooting at shields / a lot of players in one area.

----------


## barlou

my setting soldier 

f5,AimKey=1
f5,TriggerKey=2
f5,ScanWidth=90
f5,ScanHeight=70
f5,OffsetLeft=50
f5,OffsetUp=70
f5,TriggerWidth=15
f5,TriggerHeight=30
f5,ToleranceWidth=0
f5,ToleranceHeight=0
f5,MaxSpeed=25
f5,MinSpeed=2
f5,Deceleration=7
f5,InvertedMouse=false
f5,ScreenLock=false[/B]

setting widow 

f3,AimKey=2
f3,TriggerKey=1
f3,ScanWidth=90
f3,ScanHeight=62
f3,OffsetLeft=48
f3,OffsetUp=70
f3,TriggerWidth=20
f3,TriggerHeight=40
f3,ToleranceWidth=0
f3,ToleranceHeight=0
f3,MaxSpeed=50 
f3,MinSpeed=3
f3,Deceleration=8
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false

----------


## iTsKennyy

Anyone have a good Hanzo setting?

----------


## systemshockjoe

Here are the setting i am using, i get around 70% hit ratio or so with widowmaker
I using 1080P on Low and render at 100% get lock 280-300.just need to change the trigger key to side button on mouse. make sure widow in sen is 9, scope 50-60 sen

f1,AimKey=1
f1,TriggerKey=5
f1,ScanWidth=90
f1,ScanHeight=70
f1,OffsetLeft=48
f1,OffsetUp=74
f1,TriggerWidth=20
f1,TriggerHeight=40
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=60
f1,MinSpeed=5
f1,Deceleration=7
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false
f1,PauseKey=122
f1,HealKey=89

----------


## xLegendx

Widow is extremely fun with this bot. I would recommend trying it out if you guys have a chance. While I don't average 80% like Razz (I don't try to be perfect), it's a blast.

----------


## salman1213

any setting for the new hero?

----------


## systemshockjoe

just a tracking setting should work fine for wrecking ball, use your soldier or sombia settings.

----------


## Rentaru

anyone got a good widow or tracer config I cant seem to get a realistic widow or tracer to what i want

----------


## systemshockjoe

> anyone got a good widow or tracer config I cant seem to get a realistic widow or tracer to what i want


what the bot doing, what are your FPS at, DPI on mouse, is it 1080P or odd set up for res on monitor. i can't help you if i have no idea what the bot doing or system performance.

----------


## Rentaru

> what the bot doing, what are your FPS at, DPI on mouse, is it 1080P or odd set up for res on monitor. i can't help you if i have no idea what the bot doing or system performance.


70FPS, 1000dpi, 1080p resolution is at 100 anything else you need ?

----------


## systemshockjoe

> 70FPS, 1000dpi, 1080p resolution is at 100 anything else you need ?


you need to unlock your FPS and get it to 300 FPS, turn off free sync,nvidia g sync. try then. you may need to turn down the DPI on mouse , edit profiles abit becuase the higher you mouse dpi from bot setting could make it shake,snap too hard and overshot when flicking.The Safe number for Mouse dpi any pixel bot around 600-1000 ingame sen around 8-10 if your under 1080p then lower dpi is better and so on.

----------


## Razzue

> 70FPS, 1000dpi, 1080p resolution is at 100 anything else you need ?


As Joe said, you need to uncapped your FPS. If you already have and that's your max FPS, try a lower rendering % , or a lower resolution. 

Furthermore if your playing with high speeds, and a low Deceleration, while DPI/IG sens is high, yes you're going to over shoot and have inaccuracy issues.

Send us a email at support (Can find it on the Sales Thread) and I will get you set up. The answer time would be alot quicker than the forum as well.

----------


## xXxPumpxXx

hello everyone, these are my Mccree settings. Wondering if I can get some feedback. I am on 1920x1080P resolution set my graphics card to 60hz, 1600 DPI ......... 2.5 in-game. and my FPS in game is set to max 300

I Manually aim as if I am playing with no bot. and once I make a connection with my shot, I then use the trigger key to finish the kill. my flashbang is set to scroll down.
any ideas how to make it better. the reason I am playing like this is I cannot find a good setting to be able to use AimKey as 1 without being it super obvious I am cheating by via snap or shakiness. 


f1,AimKey=122
f1,TriggerKey=2
f1,ScanWidth=90
f1,ScanHeight=70
f1,OffsetLeft=50
f1,OffsetUp=65
f1,TriggerWidth=15
f1,TriggerHeight=30
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=60
f1,MinSpeed=7
f1,Deceleration=1
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false
f1,PauseKey=122
f1,HealKey=89

----------


## Razzue

> hello everyone, these are my Mccree settings. Wondering if I can get some feedback. I am on 1920x1080P resolution set my graphics card to 60hz, 1600 DPI ......... 2.5 in-game. and my FPS in game is set to max 300
> 
> I Manually aim as if I am playing with no bot. and once I make a connection with my shot, I then use the trigger key to finish the kill. my flashbang is set to scroll down.
> any ideas how to make it better. the reason I am playing like this is I cannot find a good setting to be able to use AimKey as 1 without being it super obvious I am cheating by via snap or shakiness. 
> 
> 
> f1,AimKey=122
> f1,TriggerKey=2
> f1,ScanWidth=90
> ...


Have to checked out the wiki link provided in your ReadMe? 
We STONGLY recommend 700-1k DPI and 7-10 IG sens. With that said try :
ScanWidth=70
ScanHeight=40
MaxSpeed=30
MinSpeed=6
Deceleration=4

----------


## elfy420

> hello everyone, these are my Mccree settings. Wondering if I can get some feedback. I am on 1920x1080P resolution set my graphics card to 60hz, 1600 DPI ......... 2.5 in-game. and my FPS in game is set to max 300
> 
> I Manually aim as if I am playing with no bot. and once I make a connection with my shot, I then use the trigger key to finish the kill. my flashbang is set to scroll down.
> any ideas how to make it better. the reason I am playing like this is I cannot find a good setting to be able to use AimKey as 1 without being it super obvious I am cheating by via snap or shakiness. 
> 
> 
> f1,AimKey=122
> f1,TriggerKey=2
> f1,ScanWidth=90
> ...


this looks like a extremely aggressive profile, i wont be surprised if you experiencing heavy shakiness even with triggerbot.
try tune down your speed to avoid shaking.

----------


## Rentaru

is it just me or does the trigger bot not like to shoot at the mei's in the game :|

----------


## iTsKennyy

Getting a kickback with my hanzo profile if anyone has any tips or possibly one they wouldnt mind sharing?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rentaru

> Getting a kickback with my hanzo profile if anyone has any tips or possibly one they wouldnt mind sharing?


getting a hanzo profile would be dope tho i didnt think he would be too viable with since he has the delay on his arrow

----------


## systemshockjoe

> Getting a kickback with my hanzo profile if anyone has any tips or possibly one they wouldnt mind sharing?


the best way i find with hanzo is to set it up so your aiming at chest because it not a hit scan hero,it need time for arrow to travel to the target hitting at larger area overall you be doing more damage by landing more shot on target.Sharp eye bot does not have build-in prediction algorithm into program you would need a memory bot to land 80-100% head-shots.

For your question play around with " OffsetUp=80-100 " go in set up profile with aimkey to mouse button lock onto bot playing around with number till is more or less in middle of the target. A fully charge shot from hanzo does 125 damage you need only 2 shot to land to kill a dps/support under 3 secs if you get the timing down. how i use my hanzo profile fully charge shot then i use TriggerKey flick it onto target or use aimkey up to you.

----------


## iTsKennyy

Ive got a good widow profile, pm w discord and ill add u =D

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Ive got a good widow profile, pm w discord and ill add u =D


fam just post it here  :Frown:  if you dont want to post it publicly could I get it through pm on-site?

----------


## Rentaru

i don't understand, the bot for hitscan works great however when i try to use widow it fails me everytime i'm getting silver/low gold results from it, and i've contacted sharpeye about this multiple times already and i cannot get it to work, the results are horrible compared to how 76 tracer sombra and all the other hit scans work in fact i'm more confident playing hanzo then widow, so if anyone can magically help me out and get this to work and have me not be on a 50% rendering that would be amazing

im using a dpi of 800
with 100 fps - 130 fps
1080
with widows scope acc being at a 35
f2,AimKey=1
f2,TriggerKey=2
f2,ScanWidth=80
f2,ScanHeight=70
f2,OffsetLeft=50
f2,OffsetUp=59
f2,TriggerWidth=20
f2,TriggerHeight=40
f2,ToleranceWidth=0
f2,ToleranceHeight=0
f2,MaxSpeed=60
f2,MinSpeed=4
f2,Deceleration=2
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false
f2,PauseKey=122
f2,HealKey=89

----------


## q8designer

Hello everyone,

Wonder if anyone has settings for a 2560x1440 resolution? I tried with support to get to something, but he doesn't have a monitor with that resolution, so can't test it fully.

Thanks

----------


## madison321

Anyone have good Tracer, Widow or other settings?

----------


## MisterZeek

> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wonder if anyone has settings for a 2560x1440 resolution? I tried with support to get to something, but he doesn't have a monitor with that resolution, so can't test it fully.
> 
> Thanks


I have one.

Edit: Restarting my game fixed it. Weirdest bug.

Anywho. 


Tracer:
f3,ScanWidth=90
f3,ScanHeight=50
f3,OffsetLeft=65
f3,OffsetUp=80
f3,TriggerWidth=0
f3,TriggerHeight=0
f3,ToleranceWidth=0
f3,ToleranceHeight=0
f3,MaxSpeed=40 
f3,MinSpeed=7
f3,Deceleration=4



Edit2: 
900 mouse sense, 9 ingame

----------


## itsterminology

Anyone have settings for screenlock? I'm screenlocked and the settings suggested are terrible even with some tweaking. I do better without it and I'm normally silver - gold. If it matters I use a widescreen monitor but set my resolution to 1080 on both OW and my PC.

----------


## Shostak

BIG DISCOVERY

After a lot of testing with the bot, I finally came down to the solution of why the tracking doesn't center properly. It's because ToleranceWidth = 0 doesn't actually work. You need to set it to a minimum of 1. It wasn't a problem with deceleration as I initially thought but with ToleranceWidth = 0.

The setting of Tolerance is also a bit confusing. It is actually the margin of pixels or units that the crosshair is allowed to travel off the center of the offset.

I hope you guys try out the ToleranceWidth = 1 vs 0. It will solve a lot of your issues with tracking if this particular has been affecting you as it has been affecting me for a long time.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> BIG DISCOVERY
> 
> After a lot of testing with the bot, I finally came down to the solution of why the tracking doesn't center properly. It's because ToleranceWidth = 0 doesn't actually work. You need to set it to a minimum of 1. It wasn't a problem with deceleration as I initially thought but with ToleranceWidth = 0.
> 
> The setting of Tolerance is also a bit confusing. It is actually the margin of pixels or units that the crosshair is allowed to travel off the center of the offset.
> 
> I hope you guys try out the ToleranceWidth = 1 vs 0. It will solve a lot of your issues with tracking if this particular has been affecting you as it has been affecting me for a long time.


wow nice one, so tolerancewidth=1 on all settings? (widow, mcree, soldier..etc)
what about height?

----------


## Shostak

Height works as intended. Honestly 0 ToleranceWidth must've been a huge headache for a lot of people. It needs to be fixed or at least explained in the settings guide

----------


## Razzue

> Height works as intended. Honestly 0 ToleranceWidth must've been a huge headache for a lot of people. It needs to be fixed


Did I not say that ToleranceWidth/Height=0/0 doesn't work the way you think it did? (Fyi, it's the same with height) 

Whilst 1/1 may be "more accurate" it will produce significantly more shaking and snapping. Easy way to get reported.

----------


## Shostak

Other than ToleranceWidth 0, it does work the way I think it does. It provides a margin of tolerance, measured in scale of units/pixels, around the offset that the crosshair can roam. ToleranceHeight 0 does work. It locks on dead center on the offset locations.

----------


## Shostak

Had you explained at the time that ToleranceWidth 0 doesn't work as it seems and that it needs to be set at 1 that would've been more helpful than being vague

----------


## bronzeblues1

Can somebody please explain to me how offsets work/some good offsets?? Thanks!

----------


## Razzue

> Had you explained at the time that ToleranceWidth 0 doesn't work as it seems and that it needs to be set at 1 that would've been more helpful than being vague


ToleranceHeight/Width operate the exact same. Both could be set at 1/1 for the "most accuracy" but it'll shake it's ass off and get you called out in no time.
No point in arguing with that Fact. :P 

You could always email us at support for an explanation instead of expecting one on OC *Shrug*

----------


## Shostak

That's not the issue I was speaking of. The issue is that ToleranceWidth = 0 is bugged, so it needs to be set at 1, whereas ToleranceHeight = 0 is working as intended and does not need to be set at 1. It's not about making settings for a legitimate looking crosshair. It's about the fact that ToleranceWidth = 0 doesn't work.

----------


## Shostak

If you want to talk about legitimate settings for Tolerance Width and Height, then I am well aware that 1/0 would not lead to a legitimate looking crosshair with stronger settings. It's just about creating a balance between speeds, tolerance, scan, decel and offsets. The problem is it took me so long to figure out that ToleranceWidth = 1 is bugged that I assumed at times, incorrectly, that the bot struggled to track. Now that I've found the reason why, I am having optimal bot performance.

Sens 8, 1920x1080, FPS 250 @ 75% Render

Current settings:

Soldier/Orisa @ Medium-Far Ranges

f1,AimKey=1
f1,TriggerKey=5
f1,ScanWidth=100
f1,ScanHeight=100
f1,OffsetLeft=48
f1,OffsetUp=65
f1,TriggerWidth=15
f1,TriggerHeight=15
f1,ToleranceWidth=5
f1,ToleranceHeight=10
f1,MaxSpeed=35
f1,MinSpeed=1
f1,Deceleration=4
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false
f1,PauseKey=122
f1,HealKey=6

Soldier/Orisa @ Very Close Ranges (also Mercy)

f2,AimKey=1
f2,TriggerKey=5
f2,ScanWidth=200
f2,ScanHeight=200
f2,OffsetLeft=48
f2,OffsetUp=70
f2,TriggerWidth=20
f2,TriggerHeight=40
f2,ToleranceWidth=10
f2,ToleranceHeight=20
f2,MaxSpeed=50
f2,MinSpeed=3
f2,Deceleration=4
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false
f2,PauseKey=122
f2,HealKey=6

Zen (Very strong settings so just need to be careful with controlling your snappiness; also McCree but I don't use a normal mouse setup for McCree)

f3,AimKey=1
f3,TriggerKey=5
f3,ScanWidth=200
f3,ScanHeight=200
f3,OffsetLeft=48
f3,OffsetUp=60
f3,TriggerWidth=9
f3,TriggerHeight=9
f3,ToleranceWidth=1
f3,ToleranceHeight=0
f3,MaxSpeed=60
f3,MinSpeed=5
f3,Deceleration=3
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false
f3,PauseKey=122
f3,HealKey=6

DVa (Sometimes Tracer)

f5,AimKey=1
f5,TriggerKey=5
f5,ScanWidth=200
f5,ScanHeight=200
f5,OffsetLeft=48
f5,OffsetUp=90
f5,TriggerWidth=10
f5,TriggerHeight=20
f5,ToleranceWidth=1
f5,ToleranceHeight=0
f5,MaxSpeed=60
f5,MinSpeed=6
f5,Deceleration=4
f5,InvertedMouse=false
f5,ScreenLock=false
f5,PauseKey=122
f5,HealKey=6

Zarya

f6,AimKey=1
f6,TriggerKey=5
f6,ScanWidth=200
f6,ScanHeight=200
f6,OffsetLeft=48
f6,OffsetUp=70
f6,TriggerWidth=10
f6,TriggerHeight=20
f6,ToleranceWidth=20
f6,ToleranceHeight=40
f6,MaxSpeed=20
f6,MinSpeed=2
f6,Deceleration=5
f6,InvertedMouse=false
f6,ScreenLock=false
f6,PauseKey=122
f6,HealKey=6

----------


## Razzue

> That's not the issue I was speaking of. The issue is that ToleranceWidth = 0 is bugged, so it needs to be set at 1, whereas ToleranceHeight = 0 is working as intended and does not need to be set at 1. It's not about making settings for a legitimate looking crosshair. It's about the fact that ToleranceWidth = 0 doesn't work.


Why must you continually argue with someone who is part of their support? >.>Screenshot_20180803-203715__01.jpg

----------


## soulreaver1985

Does anyone have an idea how to make a config for hanzo? Or is this champ not really worth it? 
If my fps and resolution are required to answer this question, let me know and ill get it out here.

FPS is around 150, even thought the cap is 300. All settings on low.
Render is 100 %
Current resolution: 1680 x 1050 (sadly enough its the max this screen can handle.)

These are my settings for Mcree and widowmaker (f3 is mcree, and f4 is widowmaker)
The mcree settings i cant seem to figure out, mcree hardly ever fires or locks at all. Even with my trigger key, is so slow u die, before u can fire the second shot.
If anyone can help improve these to make them actually work properly that be great. If one can be changes for hanzo that be great too. 

f3,AimKey=1
f3,TriggerKey=5
f3,ScanWidth=90
f3,ScanHeight=80
f3,OffsetLeft=42
f3,OffsetUp=55
f3,TriggerWidth=20
f3,TriggerHeight=40
f3,ToleranceWidth=0
f3,ToleranceHeight=0
f3,MaxSpeed=70
f3,MinSpeed=7
f3,Deceleration=3
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false
f3,PauseKey=122
f3,HealKey=89

f4,AimKey=1
f4,TriggerKey=5
f4,ScanWidth=90
f4,ScanHeight=70
f4,OffsetLeft=44
f4,OffsetUp=55
f4,TriggerWidth=20
f4,TriggerHeight=40
f4,ToleranceWidth=0
f4,ToleranceHeight=0
f4,MaxSpeed=90
f4,MinSpeed=7
f4,Deceleration=2
f4,InvertedMouse=false
f4,ScreenLock=false
f4,PauseKey=122
f4,HealKey=89

----------


## dsfj

Does anyone have any good configs for 1920x1080, in-game sens 7.00, DPI 400, Scoped Sens 40, usually running at 200 - 300 fps sometimes drops to 150 but rare, 60hz, 103 view distance max, low graphic setting, 100% render scale
Looking for Ana, Mcree, Soldier, Tracer, Ana, Genji, Hanzo, Widow and any other good settings for other flicking/tracking heroes like dva and orisa etc

Legit settings only please

P.S I tried some of the configs with their suggested settings but I realised that a lot of these high sensitivities are giving me lots of motion sickness and I was about to vomit, so it'd be really appreciated if the config given to me is around the settings i put up there

----------


## Shostak

> Does anyone have an idea how to make a config for hanzo? Or is this champ not really worth it? 
> If my fps and resolution are required to answer this question, let me know and ill get it out here.
> 
> FPS is around 150, even thought the cap is 300. All settings on low.
> Render is 100 %
> Current resolution: 1680 x 1050 (sadly enough its the max this screen can handle.)
> 
> These are my settings for Mcree and widowmaker (f3 is mcree, and f4 is widowmaker)
> The mcree settings i cant seem to figure out, mcree hardly ever fires or locks at all. Even with my trigger key, is so slow u die, before u can fire the second shot.
> ...


Projectile heroes are hit and miss and won't be like having a membot, which sometimes have prediction (which also can work less than optimally), or as good if you can predict and aim shots well. I still enjoy using it with projectile heroes though because the bot will take advantage of moments when the target isn't moving much laterally, which is still fairly often enough to land some significant headshots, and the aim it provides is still much better than what I could do on my own. The drawback of Hanzo is that he is projectile, has to draw a bow to full charge while holding the fire key (my aim key is my fire key and would track a moving target, which will decrease legitimacy), AND shooting at ranges that often don't let you target a name or HP Bar so target acquisition is firmly reliant on your personal skill in being able to hit a first shot at longer ranges, which is the main drawback of using Widow as well.

And don't use ToleranceWidth 0, it's bugged. Width has to be set a minimum of 1. Height is fine at 0. This is going to present a big nuisance with McCree TriggerBot if you've been using ToleranceWidth 0 because it is not actually 0 but due to the screenshot Razzue posted, we now know it has been bugged as 10. Once you set it to 1 Width, the bot will no longer allow a Tolerance of 10 units/pixels to the side of the offset, meaning the TriggerBot will now fire since the crosshair will actually be aiming for a Tolerance of 1 Width, which will allow it to fire consistently inside the margin of the TriggerWidth/Height. I had this problem for a while thinking it was related to decel, and only recently discovered it was because Width 1 is bugged. Once you no longer have this problem, you'll find TriggerBot works amazingly and as it should have all along; your speeds are also very rage, but that's fine if you want it to be that way. 

To explain Tolerance, the way it works is this. The crosshair will be guided by the bot to the point of the edge of the Tolerance window, within which YOU are the one moving around the crosshair. Because the crosshair stops at Tolerance 10, if Width is set to 0, any Trigger Widths set near to Tolerance 10 will be more inconsistent because there's a large portion of the Trigger window not being accommodated for by the bugged Tolerance setting.

As for offsets, I configure them like this. I use the Training Bot at the ledge inside Training Ground. I go as far back as I can to the stairs for my max range offset that consistently hits headshots. For a 1920x1080 screen this is Offset Up 60, and Offset Left 48. The drawback is that at closer ranges, the offset still holds most of the time except for very close ranges when the enemy is in your face, which the offset becomes a bit high (but still lands shots most of the time) over the head. I switch between two profiles (in my case) for Soldier and McCree because I'm effectively engaging at far or close ranges, and it's very useful to have a second close quarters profile that uses a lower offset, larger Tolerance, larger Scan, faster speeds, to accommodate for the amount of movement that will be going across bigger portions of your screen as well as larger targets that are presented.

Don't be afraid to span the range of Scan that works. The settings don't actually tell you the largest Scans possible. For 1920x1080, 200x200 works very well. I use 300 Width on some closer quarter profiles (i.e. DVA), but the bigger the width, the more issues you'll have with multiple targets being present in the scan window, which then the bot will either struggle to lock onto any target or erratically target and switch between targets. 200 Width is pretty comfortable, but you'll be at higher risk for abnormal target switching on your kill cam, especially at Medium distances when it's apparently inhuman, which can be mitigated with a smaller Scan window, slower speeds or larger Tolerances. Anything above 200 Height starts to capture the red elimination names that pop up in the mid-bottom portion of your screen, which come up frequently and will lead to a loss of effectiveness if your Height is larger than 200.

In addition, Offsets and Tolerances will affect your critical hit accuracy, which can be your way of balancing your legitimacy as well. You'll be more suspicious for not just inhuman accuracy but for dinking a high rate of headshots. Lowering offsets for more body shots can be a way of looking more legitimate and also you can play with a balance of Offset Up and Tolerance Height. If Offset Up is 60 and that's your headshot offset/close to the top edge of the target at most distances, you can start lowering the Offset to say 65, then increase your Tolerance Height to 5, which is still tiny but this still completely captures the Y-axis of the target within the Tolerance window. Or you can start to compromise and increase Tolerance Height to 10 (still very small) which allows for some misses over the top of the target. The recoil of your gun will also lead to more spread. Personally, I use a minimum of 10/20 for medium/long range on any semi-legit profile. If you start to use higher than that at Medium/Long, you'll miss even more. It's about finding a balance of what's acceptable for you. At Medium/Close Range for my Zarya setting, I use a minimum of 20/40. Zarya Beam is just easier point at as a visual marker to be suspicious about with aimbot so I use even lower speeds to be safe than what I'd use with other tracking heroes.

Or say you don't mind locking your Y axis on the Offset and keep your Height at 0, then decide you don't mind if the crosshair roams on X-axis by 10 or 20 pixels, then set Tolerance Width at 10/20, etc.

----------


## soulreaver1985

I really appreciate your long answer. However it is also a bit confusing to me. 
The way i wanna play is like with widow, i wanna peak around a corner, insta kill the healer or weak target, perhaps do some damage to tank. In order to do that, i need to be able to actually hit long distance targets. But the hack currently only allows me to trigger shot medium to close range. Which kinda sucks. Specially for a champ like widowmaker. 
For sombra, my playstyle is like go stealth, throw teleport near healing, go behind enemy lines, kill their healer or easy kill high dpsers and get the hell out. 
In order for me to do that, i need to be able to kill with one clip, kinda like hit and run playstyle.

But for some reason my configs dont allow me to do that for either of those 2. 
Now today i am getting a new monitor, well should be arriving in an hour.
Then i will be able to use the resolution of 1080.
If u know by any chance, with the previous info given and the resolution now being 1080,
could u tell me what exact config i would require for both champs with the playstyles i mentioned?

----------


## vayken

Honestly the range of the aimbot and trigger for widow is more than enough(unless you are dueling some other widow or Hanzo). I made my own custom settings and I can pretty much kill anyone that is not behind a shield. You also have mobility with widow so you can just jump closer, kill some healer and pull out

----------


## Hyperbit

Can anybody provide me settings for Zen on a 2560 x 1440 resolution, sens 7, 75% render scale

----------


## PlusUltra

These are the settings I use rn for widow and they work perfectly. 60 fps / 600 dpi / 11 in game sensitivity / 1920*1080 / 75% render 
I have my trigger key binded to my mouse thumb button  :Big Grin: 
if you dont see the enemys name/health bar, you gotta manually hit them once before you can use the bot

f3,AimKey=2 
f3,TriggerKey=84
f3,ScanWidth=90
f3,ScanHeight=60
f3,OffsetLeft=48
f3,OffsetUp=70
f3,TriggerWidth=20
f3,TriggerHeight=40
f3,ToleranceWidth=1 
f3,ToleranceHeight=0
f3,MaxSpeed=50
f3,MinSpeed=3 
f3,Deceleration=7 
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false
f3,PauseKey=122
f3,HealKey=89

----------


## pisanggoreng

> If you want to talk about legitimate settings for Tolerance Width and Height, then I am well aware that 1/0 would not lead to a legitimate looking crosshair with stronger settings. It's just about creating a balance 
> 
> -- snip --
> 
> f6,HealKey=6


dude your fov is way too big. Just terrible aim or what?
I'm genuinly curious, I dont see the benefit of doing that

----------


## tenika

torelerence set 1/1 for all profiles, no shaking optimized it for it with higher decel, works like a dream.

----------


## tenika

Dont really use this one

f1,AimKey=1
f1,TriggerKey=84
f1,ScanWidth=80
f1,ScanHeight=60
f1,OffsetLeft=50
f1,OffsetUp=70
f1,TriggerWidth=10
f1,TriggerHeight=20
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=70
f1,MinSpeed=6
f1,Deceleration=4
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false
f1,PauseKey=122
f1,HealKey=89

God Mccree ( made multi shoot a different key)
f2,AimKey=1
f2,TriggerKey=2
f2,ScanWidth=90
f2,ScanHeight=80
f2,OffsetLeft=50
f2,OffsetUp=65
f2,TriggerWidth=15
f2,TriggerHeight=30
f2,ToleranceWidth=1
f2,ToleranceHeight=1
f2,MaxSpeed=43
f2,MinSpeed=4
f2,Deceleration=3
f2,InvertedMouse=false
f2,ScreenLock=false
f2,PauseKey=122
f2,HealKey=89

hitscan tracer etc
f3,AimKey=1
f3,TriggerKey=84
f3,ScanWidth=90
f3,ScanHeight=80
f3,OffsetLeft=50
f3,OffsetUp=65
f3,TriggerWidth=15
f3,TriggerHeight=30
f3,ToleranceWidth=1
f3,ToleranceHeight=1
f3,MaxSpeed=90 
f3,MinSpeed=9
f3,Deceleration=12
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false
f3,PauseKey=122
f3,HealKey=89

widow fav settings
f4,AimKey=1
f4,TriggerKey=2
f4,ScanWidth=100
f4,ScanHeight=100
f4,OffsetLeft=48
f4,OffsetUp=60
f4,TriggerWidth=20
f4,TriggerHeight=40
f4,ToleranceWidth=1
f4,ToleranceHeight=1
f4,MaxSpeed=70
f4,MinSpeed=7
f4,Deceleration=12
f4,InvertedMouse=false
f4,ScreenLock=false
f4,PauseKey=122
f4,HealKey=89

for widow but havent tried them much
f5,AimKey=1
f5,TriggerKey=2
f5,ScanWidth=90
f5,ScanHeight=60
f5,OffsetLeft=48
f5,OffsetUp=70
f5,TriggerWidth=20
f5,TriggerHeight=40
f5,ToleranceWidth=1 
f5,ToleranceHeight=0
f5,MaxSpeed=50
f5,MinSpeed=3 
f5,Deceleration=7 
f5,InvertedMouse=false
f5,ScreenLock=false
f5,PauseKey=122
f5,HealKey=89

zen
f6,AimKey=1
f6,TriggerKey=2
f6,ScanWidth=200
f6,ScanHeight=200
f6,OffsetLeft=48
f6,OffsetUp=60
f6,TriggerWidth=9
f6,TriggerHeight=9
f6,ToleranceWidth=1
f6,ToleranceHeight=1
f6,MaxSpeed=60
f6,MinSpeed=5
f6,Deceleration=10
f6,InvertedMouse=false
f6,ScreenLock=false
f6,PauseKey=122
f6,HealKey=89

----------


## dsfj

> Dont really use this one
> 
> f1,AimKey=1
> f1,TriggerKey=84
> f1,ScanWidth=80
> f1,ScanHeight=60
> f1,OffsetLeft=50
> f1,OffsetUp=70
> f1,TriggerWidth=10
> ...


What's your sensitivty, dpi, render etc?

----------


## Jotavee

Hello everyone, I would like to know if you could help me with any configuration for mccree or widow, my settings are as follows:
Resolution 1440x900
Sens 4.00
DPI 1800
Render 100%
FPS 150-200
I have not yet been able to find a configuration that fits mine, could someone help me? Thank you

----------


## soulreaver1985

Also asking here what i asked support:

So i have these current settings for widow maker:


f4,AimKey=1
f4,TriggerKey=5
f4,ScanWidth=100
f4,ScanHeight=100
f4,OffsetLeft=48
f4,OffsetUp=60
f4,TriggerWidth=20
f4,TriggerHeight=40
f4,ToleranceWidth=1
f4,ToleranceHeight=1
f4,MaxSpeed=70
f4,MinSpeed=7
f4,Deceleration=12
f4,InvertedMouse=false
f4,ScreenLock=false
f4,PauseKey=122
f4,HealKey=89


My fps is 170+ dpi is 900 all settings low, render scale 75% resolution 1080

Yet against players, the aimbot isnt really fast, and it usually targets tanks, instead of a weak healer for example, and hits....if its close range. Not medium or long.

So settings do i require to make it hit fast and hit the headshots, pref at medium to long range.

I dont really care if get 100 kills and only headshots. Just need it to be fast, and right on the head. 


Thank you. If u need more info, ask me what u need and i will give it to you. 

Any help would be totally appreciated.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Also asking here what i asked support:
> 
> So i have these current settings for widow maker:
> 
> 
> f4,AimKey=1
> f4,TriggerKey=5
> f4,ScanWidth=100
> f4,ScanHeight=100
> ...


take off the tolerance and reduce deceleration.
Also your fov is too large (even if you have bronze aim, having such a large fov will make u play like poop unless youre only using trigger)

----------


## Jotavee

> Also asking here what i asked support:
> 
> So i have these current settings for widow maker:
> 
> 
> f4,AimKey=1
> f4,TriggerKey=5
> f4,ScanWidth=100
> f4,ScanHeight=100
> ...


Thank you very much dude, your configuration is perfect, I have no problems when using it, I just have to adjust my dpi and sens
Thanks again.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Thank you very much dude, your configuration is perfect, I have no problems when using it, I just have to adjust my dpi and sens
> Thanks again.


whats your dpi, sens, scoped sens?

----------


## Jotavee

> whats your dpi, sens, scoped sens?


dpi 900
sens 6
scoped sens 45

----------


## Razzue

> Also asking here what i asked support:
> 
> So i have these current settings for widow maker:
> 
> 
> f4,AimKey=1
> f4,TriggerKey=5
> f4,ScanWidth=100
> f4,ScanHeight=100
> ...


ScanWidth=80
ScanHeight=50
OffsetUp=70
TriggerWidth=30
TriggerHeight=50
MaxSpeed=40
MinSpeed=7
Deceleration=3
DPI 800-1k
IG sens 9/10, scoped sens 40-50

Alternatively you can look here Widow (Hardcore) - Pastebin.com for my personal profile (works great for some, not so well for others)

----------


## Zurich

Once inside the game I must press some f1, f2, f3 etc, to execute that configuration? or is it running automatically once the bot is started?

----------


## soulreaver1985

> ScanWidth=80
> ScanHeight=50
> OffsetUp=70
> TriggerWidth=30
> TriggerHeight=50
> MaxSpeed=40
> MinSpeed=7
> Deceleration=3
> DPI 800-1k
> ...


will your hardcore settings or the settings u put here in your reply, net me the results i desire?
Results being fast headshots?

----------


## leoantho

Anyone have settings for window trigger at 2560x1440 or any profile at all?

----------


## pisanggoreng

> will your hardcore settings or the settings u put here in your reply, net me the results i desire?
> Results being fast headshots?


not sure how to reply to this without being rude. Razzue said that that specific config works for him, who knows what you desire? it takes a few minutes to test it so try it out yourself.
this is a budget pixel bot so you shouldnt be expecting 100% accurate "fast" headshots every time but it definitely gets the job done.

----------


## soulreaver1985

> not sure how to reply to this without being rude. Razzue said that that specific config works for him, who knows what you desire? it takes a few minutes to test it so try it out yourself.
> this is a budget pixel bot so you shouldnt be expecting 100% accurate "fast" headshots every time but it definitely gets the job done.


Exactly, it works for him, so asking him if i can duplicate the exact same thing, asking him if that would net the result i desire, is a legit and fair question. So insulting me with stating the obvious without understanding of what i asked, is rude in itself. But its alright, i doesn't really bother me.

----------


## Razzue

> Exactly, it works for him, so asking him if i can duplicate the exact same thing, asking him if that would net the result i desire, is a legit and fair question. So insulting me with stating the obvious without understanding of what i asked, is rude in itself. But its alright, i doesn't really bother me.


Well the only way to "Duplicate" it would be if we had the EXACT same PC, (which we probably don't). Almost every PC will give a different performance with SharpEye

As stated in the doc, it's built around (with a rather high sens/DPI) 250+ FPS , 100% render on 1080P, if you only pull 130-150 FPS the profile will operate quite differently than my usage

----------


## soulreaver1985

> Well the only way to "Duplicate" it would be if we had the EXACT same PC, (which we probably don't). Almost every PC will give a different performance with SharpEye
> 
> As stated in the doc, it's built around (with a rather high sens/DPI) 250+ FPS , 100% render on 1080P, if you only pull 130-150 FPS the profile will operate quite differently than my usage


Well not exact duplicate....but i can tell ya this....i love that widow script...for me its perfect, its fast, it kills and is super deadly, love it

----------


## vayken

Hey razzue isnt that trigger height and width a little big ?

----------


## Whatson

Anyone have any good profiles for Torb, Mei, Orissa?

On shooting guys like DVA the bot goes way above the head and it looks like a bot, any way to fix that?

----------


## systemshockjoe

> Anyone have any good profiles for Torb, Mei, Orissa?
> 
> On shooting guys like DVA the bot goes way above the head and it looks like a bot, any way to fix that?


If the bot is aimming above the target then increase the OffsetUp value to 90 or so on 1080P. higher the number the more it will aim down,so chest area.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Hi guys Looking for some settings for Sombra Tracer Widow and Dva. I can play at 2k 144hz rez around 160-240 fps. Right now cause I just got the bot im playing at 1080p 144hz to try some of the 1080 profiles already around. in 1080p of course i have 300 fps at all times. Messing around with my mouse settings as well. I like to play around 11 sens around 900-1000 dpi.

----------


## systemshockjoe

> Hi guys Looking for some settings for Sombra Tracer Widow and Dva. I can play at 2k 144hz rez around 160-240 fps. Right now cause I just got the bot im playing at 1080p 144hz to try some of the 1080 profiles already around. in 1080p of course i have 300 fps at all times. Messing around with my mouse settings as well. I like to play around 11 sens around 900-1000 dpi.


If you like Widowmaker give this setting a shot:

f1,AimKey=89
f1,TriggerKey=5
f1,ScanWidth=100
f1,ScanHeight=70
f1,OffsetLeft=48
f1,OffsetUp=74
f1,TriggerWidth=20
f1,TriggerHeight=40
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=60
f1,MinSpeed=5
f1,Deceleration=7
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false
f1,PauseKey=122
f1,HealKey=89

This next one i uses with tracking heroe like tracer,S76 so on.

f3,AimKey=1
f3,TriggerKey=5
f3,ScanWidth=90
f3,ScanHeight=80
f3,OffsetLeft=49
f3,OffsetUp=85
f3,TriggerWidth=15
f3,TriggerHeight=30
f3,ToleranceWidth=3
f3,ToleranceHeight=3
f3,MaxSpeed=50
f3,MinSpeed=3
f3,Deceleration=7
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false
f3,PauseKey=71
f3,HealKey=89

i would take it into training play with it till look normal with your mouse set up, i normal using 1200 dpi with Ingame Sen 9-10. these are for 1080P.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Thanks this helps! 

Still looking for 2k profiles at 160-250 fps.

----------


## systemshockjoe

With 2k(2048 x 1080) your going to have to play alot with setting, double your scan W if it 100 make it around 120 .if it 2048 x 1440 you need to increase the height scan size abit not as much as width.also increase the OffsetUp not sure on number at guess 100+ because there more pixels on the screen.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

those setting u sent me work pretty decent it does not head shot as much but looks more legit. maybe i need to put my dpi to 1200?

----------


## systemshockjoe

> those setting u sent me work pretty decent it does not head shot as much but looks more legit. maybe i need to put my dpi to 1200?


if your playing at 2k increase the OffsetUp and OffsetLeft may need to add 4-6 on left just go into training set aimkey to mouse button that fire, lock,It turn into edit,save,load check see where it land.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

This next one i uses with tracking heroe like tracer,S76 so on.

f3,AimKey=1
f3,TriggerKey=5
f3,ScanWidth=90
f3,ScanHeight=80
f3,OffsetLeft=49
f3,OffsetUp=85
f3,TriggerWidth=15
f3,TriggerHeight=30
f3,ToleranceWidth=3
f3,ToleranceHeight=3
f3,MaxSpeed=50
f3,MinSpeed=3
f3,Deceleration=7
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false
f3,PauseKey=71
f3,HealKey=89 
shakes as much as 76's ult LOL its bad for sombra is ok tho

----------


## systemshockjoe

> This next one i uses with tracking heroe like tracer,S76 so on.
> 
> f3,AimKey=1
> f3,TriggerKey=5
> f3,ScanWidth=90
> f3,ScanHeight=80
> f3,OffsetLeft=49
> f3,OffsetUp=85
> f3,TriggerWidth=15
> ...


ToleranceWidth , ToleranceHeight both = 0 
maybe increase Deceleration or try lowering DPI on mouse it effect how bot look when locking target.

----------


## leoantho

Managed to get a setting to work pretty well for me on widow trigger but it seems to not do that many headshots more body shots. Any suggestions?

f1,AimKey=192
f1,TriggerKey=5
f1,ScanWidth=130
f1,ScanHeight=80
f1,OffsetLeft=50
f1,OffsetUp=100
f1,TriggerWidth=60
f1,TriggerHeight=80
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=60
f1,MinSpeed=5
f1,Deceleration=2
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false
f1,PauseKey=122
f1,HealKey=89

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Managed to get a setting to work pretty well for me on widow trigger but it seems to not do that many headshots more body shots. Any suggestions?
> 
> f1,AimKey=192
> f1,TriggerKey=5
> f1,ScanWidth=130
> f1,ScanHeight=80
> f1,OffsetLeft=50
> f1,OffsetUp=100
> f1,TriggerWidth=60
> ...


your offset up is too high

----------


## leoantho

> your offset up is too high


I've tried lowering it to 60 but it lowered the aim speed so it kinda just drags across the screen also using this for 1440P and went off the settings i got when I emailed support.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> I've tried lowering it to 60 but it lowered the aim speed so it kinda just drags across the screen also using this for 1440P and went off the settings i got when I emailed support.


I dont know much but changing offset values shouldn't change anything with aiming speed

----------


## leoantho

If I want to increase aim speed for trigger do I change the triggerwidth/height or max speed?

----------


## systemshockjoe

> If I want to increase aim speed for trigger do I change the triggerwidth/height or max speed?


play with max speed

----------


## LuminaireXIII

I was having a lot of fun last night with those setting though. If i got got banned i dont even care too much fun. It was worth it. I got called a pro tracer LOL and tracer senpai

f3,AimKey=1
f3,TriggerKey=5
f3,ScanWidth=90
f3,ScanHeight=80
f3,OffsetLeft=49
f3,OffsetUp=85
f3,TriggerWidth=15
f3,TriggerHeight=30
f3,ToleranceWidth=3
f3,ToleranceHeight=3
f3,MaxSpeed=50
f3,MinSpeed=3
f3,Deceleration=7
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false
f3,PauseKey=71
f3,HealKey=89

Im gonna try some suggested things so it dont like like im using a better verson of 76's ult though 24/7
I realy dont understand what the ToleranceWidth and height does.

Also I cant get any widow setting to work consistantly or right.

*It would be awesome if someone could give a better detailed explanation of what each setting does more detailed than the info on the wiki and stuff.*

Also why does it make a beeping noise when ever I hit the "G" key. I would like to be able to make that go away. I have my emotes bound to that. Its also annoying when typing.

----------


## systemshockjoe

> I was having a lot of fun last night with those setting though. If i got got banned i dont even care too much fun. It was worth it. I got called a pro tracer LOL and tracer senpai
> 
> f3,AimKey=1
> f3,TriggerKey=5
> f3,ScanWidth=90
> f3,ScanHeight=80
> f3,OffsetLeft=49
> f3,OffsetUp=85
> f3,TriggerWidth=15
> ...


on that setting pause key is G. i used i turn off when using soldier ult, or character that need aimbot min or two without changing profile. Toleranace at 1080P for me make not to shake look more like human mouse movement.
Virtual-Key Codes
It for the keys numbers
change the PauseKey="Key you want to pause it when your using ult or dont want it to stick".

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Is that higher tolerance or lower makes it look more natural.
Thanks for the info.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> I was having a lot of fun last night with those setting though. If i got got banned i dont even care too much fun. It was worth it. I got called a pro tracer LOL and tracer senpai
> 
> f3,AimKey=1
> f3,TriggerKey=5
> f3,ScanWidth=90
> f3,ScanHeight=80
> f3,OffsetLeft=49
> f3,OffsetUp=85
> f3,TriggerWidth=15
> ...


Virtual-Key Codes
.-. you changed it urself, just dont touch settings you dont know

----------


## systemshockjoe

> Is that higher tolerance or lower makes it look more natural.
> Thanks for the info.


normal it at 0, but for you at 1440P you need play around with it. i would put 0 see how it look on bots. if it still shaking play ingame sen/dpi of mouse. because dpi on your mouse if it 1200+ with some setting will shake like crazy but once lower it look normal in game. make a profile overwatch Logitech/razer program to control the DPI on to 600,800,1000,1200+ play around see. I know it suck having to play around with settings, but go in customs, make bot game just keep playing around with setting. alt tabbing out to settings changing something - Save,jump back to game load it,test around with bot till it work well with your set up.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

tracking1
f4,AimKey=1
f4,TriggerKey=84
f4,ScanWidth=90
f4,ScanHeight=80
f4,OffsetLeft=49
f4,OffsetUp=85
f4,TriggerWidth=15
f4,TriggerHeight=30
f4,ToleranceWidth=2
f4,ToleranceHeight=2
f4,MaxSpeed=50
f4,MinSpeed=2
f4,Deceleration=8
f4,InvertedMouse=false
f4,ScreenLock=false
f4,PauseKey=122
f4,HealKey=89

is looking pretty good almost legit except when there are multiple targets around its fine for tracer and sombra. On 76 yea it pretty wanky still. Gonna try the sugested stuff by "systemshockjoe".

----------


## systemshockjoe

> tracking1
> f4,AimKey=1
> f4,TriggerKey=84
> f4,ScanWidth=90
> f4,ScanHeight=80
> f4,OffsetLeft=49
> f4,OffsetUp=85
> f4,TriggerWidth=15
> f4,TriggerHeight=30
> ...


If still having trouble PM on here, or message me on discord i do my best to troubleshot the issue abit faster then doing training mode.it very easy with character model to abject the settings then using the training bots.

----------


## Razzue

> play with max speed


Wrong, you increase your trigger values , AND find a balance of speeds

----------


## leoantho

> Wrong, you increase your trigger values , AND find a balance of speeds


Any suggestions on how much I should increase/balance it with maxspeed? At the moment I have speed at 70, width 60 and height 80.

----------


## systemshockjoe

> Any suggestions on how much I should increase/balance it with maxspeed? At the moment I have speed at 70, width 60 and height 80.


what are the settings for - widowmaker or tracer, is it 1080P or 1440P?

----------


## leoantho

> what are the settings for - widowmaker or tracer, is it 1080P or 1440P?


This is my current settings running at 1440p for widow trigger
f1,AimKey=192
f1,TriggerKey=5
f1,ScanWidth=130
f1,ScanHeight=80
f1,OffsetLeft=50
f1,OffsetUp=87
f1,TriggerWidth=60
f1,TriggerHeight=80
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=70
f1,MinSpeed=7
f1,Deceleration=2
f1,InvertedMouse=false
f1,ScreenLock=false
f1,PauseKey=122
f1,HealKey=89

----------


## EarthPrime

Does anyone have legit or semi legit setting for tracking heroes like tracer, 76, mccree at 2560 x 1440, 300 fps.

----------


## systemshockjoe

> Does anyone have legit or semi legit setting for tracking heroes like tracer, 76, mccree at 2560 x 1440, 300 fps.


i dont have one for 2k, i uses 1080P, i could go into a custom match with you make few setting for 1440P if you want so it look normal when playing in comp so on. If you want just add me on discord.

----------


## EarthPrime

When am changing my settings do I have to keep closing OW for it to actually save the settings?

----------


## Razzue

> When am changing my settings do I have to keep closing OW for it to actually save the settings?


Nope, just open your settings doc, change what you want, SAVE the changes, and RELOAD the profile

----------


## Fokslive

Good evening, help me create a profile for the widow, I need to rage want to kill only in the head. I have 300 fps, 1080 display, thank you!

----------


## Razzue

> Good evening, help me create a profile for the widow, I need to rage want to kill only in the head. I have 300 fps, 1080 display, thank you!


Works great for some, others with mixed results *shrug*
Widow (Hardcore) - Pastebin.com

----------


## iTsKennyy

I know this is going to be a weird request but can we possibly make a mini thread/discord server or something for everyone using this so we can add each other in game so we don't play against each other, I've noticed a lot more "questionable" (haha  :Big Grin: ) players.

----------


## Razzue

> I know this is going to be a weird request but can we possibly make a mini thread/discord server or something for everyone using this so we can add each other in game so we don't play against each other, I've noticed a lot more "questionable" (haha ) players.


Yes, let's just share our Btags for someone to screenshot and mass report  what could possibly go wrong

----------


## Razzue

> I know this is going to be a weird request but can we possibly make a mini thread/discord server or something for everyone using this so we can add each other in game so we don't play against each other, I've noticed a lot more "questionable" (haha ) players.


Yes, let's just share our Btags for someone to screenshot and mass report  what could possibly go wrong

----------


## Jotavee

Hello everyone, I want to share my configuration for MCcree, which worked without problems and is legitimate, and so far I have not been called aimbot

f1, AimKey = 1
f1, TriggerKey = 4
f1, ScanWidth = 10
f1, ScanHeight = 20
f1, OffsetLeft = 100
f1, OffsetUp = 90
f1, TriggerWidth = 15
f1, TriggerHeight = 30
f1, ToleranceWidth = 0
f1, ToleranceHeight = 0
f1, MaxSpeed ​​= 25
f1, MinSpeed ​​= 4
f1, deceleration = 3
f1, InvertedMouse = false
f1, ScreenLock = false
f1, PauseKey = 122
f1, HealKey = 89
my configuration is:

Reso; 1440x900
FPS: 150-200 +
DPI: 900
Sens: 6.00
Render: 75%

I hope you serve, a greeting
as.jpg

----------


## LuminaireXIII

That seems more like a aim assist with those settings. Might try tweeking with those myself for other heros. I got called out 2x yesterday. Looks fine to me on bots and practice range. I dont understand. Maybe ill try lowering the max speed more. Other problem is that im noticing is it tends to act diffrent at times without changing settings. I think it depends on the opponents movement and map._ Still cant get widow to work well._It misses to much. Tried expementing with all kinds of settings.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> That seems more like a aim assist with those settings. Might try tweeking with those myself for other heros. I got called out 2x yesterday. Looks fine to me on bots and practice range. I dont understand. Maybe ill try lowering the max speed more. Other problem is that im noticing is it tends to act diffrent at times without changing settings. I think it depends on the opponents movement and map._ Still cant get widow to work well._It misses to much. Tried expementing with all kinds of settings.


https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...ml#post3886916

----------


## colony98787

> If you like Widowmaker give this setting a shot:
> 
> f1,AimKey=89
> f1,TriggerKey=5
> f1,ScanWidth=100
> f1,ScanHeight=70
> f1,OffsetLeft=48
> f1,OffsetUp=74
> f1,TriggerWidth=20
> ...


your settings are by far the best i have come across, 70%+ with widow and 50+ with solider and still looks legit.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> your settings are by far the best i have come across, 70%+ with widow and 50+ with solider and still looks legit.


Yeah those are the best settings i have found.

Just wanted to mention.
ToleranceWidth=3
ToleranceHeight=3

Everyone says to leave them at 0 but if i dont put them at 3 it miss misses and then headshots. I would rather have it at 3 and have it body headshot bodyshot headshot.

Also try putting the scan width up to 100 on the 76 tracer settings. Helps with assisting your aim more.

----------


## xLegendx

> Yeah those are the best settings i have found.
> 
> Just wanted to mention.
> ToleranceWidth=3
> ToleranceHeight=3
> 
> Everyone says to leave them at 0 but if i dont put them at 3 it miss misses and then headshots. I would rather have it at 3 and have it body headshot bodyshot headshot.
> 
> Also try putting the scan width up to 100 on the 76 tracer settings. Helps with assisting your aim more.


what scooped sens are you using for widow?

----------


## LuminaireXIII

40 scoped sens

----------


## xLegendx

Cheers. I still prefer Razzue's personal widow setting. I prefer the fast scoped sensitivity and it's led me to having similar or better stats than top 500 widows.

----------


## heatblast

hey guys, wanted to ask if someone has figured a way to make to bot work with enemies with short names. mine seems that it cant scan such enemies

----------


## elfy420

as far as i know, nope

those names with less than 4 letters, you need to get very close to have their health bar showing

----------


## sethnorton2000

So I've been using sharp eye for over 4 months now and I have still yet to understand how the so-called "trigger bot" works.. I thought a triggerbot automatically shoots when a shot is lined up.. It has never automatically shot for me, Is there a setting or bind im missing?

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Just a quick question. Is it 4 letter names it does not work against or 3 letter names?

----------


## Razzue

> Just a quick question. Is it 4 letter names it does not work against or 3 letter names?


The name needs to be 4+ letters. However if the name has something like 'ii' or 'll' in it, it may need 5 instead

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Any news or updates on the next release?

----------


## PlusUltra

Just got perma banned for using this.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Well ya the dev said not to use it bro LOL. Hes almost done with the new version I think i Just got a email saying this.

*From: SharpEye Support <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, August 27, 2018 10:33 AM
To: ******************
Subject: Re: SharpEye

Nothing to worry about. We're doing extensive test on our new undetected version.

On 27/8/2018 7:40 μμ, ******* wrote:
Anys new news on the update?
*

I ask them if it would be ready by Friday. Waiting for response.

----------


## PlusUltra

I havent used it in 2 weeks but still got banned lol

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> I havent used it in 2 weeks but still got banned lol


Yea i think they detected it withe the summer games patch. It started acting wonky for me then. Waited to ban later to catch / ban more people all at once. Bilz wants to get the most possible all at once.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

So from the vage information im getting from support it sounds like the new verson will be released next week.

----------


## KevenCC

> Hey PUSHBabe!!
> 
> Try out : 
> 
> AimKey=2 ( Right click, aka Scope by default)
> TriggerKey=192 ( the "Tilde ~/` key, right next to 1 on the keyboard)
> ScanWidth=40
> ScanHeight=30
> OffsetLeft=45
> ...


Gonna try this out as soon as the bot is back up and running. Haven't had any problems with the legit mode profile supplied by SharpEye for widow, except only in widow 1v1's (where SharpEye can't see their name)...

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Whats interesting is there seems to be a lot of sharpeye type aimbots out working right now they a lot more obvious. I wonder what and whos supplying them.

----------


## tenika

> Gonna try this out as soon as the bot is back up and running. Haven't had any problems with the legit mode profile supplied by SharpEye for widow, except only in widow 1v1's (where SharpEye can't see their name)...


widow 
f4,AimKey=1
f4,TriggerKey=2
f4,ScanWidth=90
f4,ScanHeight=80
f4,OffsetLeft=50
f4,OffsetUp=65
f4,TriggerWidth=20
f4,TriggerHeight=40
f4,ToleranceWidth=0
f4,ToleranceHeight=0
f4,MaxSpeed=70
f4,MinSpeed=7
f4,Deceleration=4
f4,InvertedMouse=false
f4,ScreenLock=false
f4,PauseKey=89
f4,HealKey=89

thats all you need

----------


## KevenCC

> widow 
> f4,AimKey=1
> f4,TriggerKey=2
> f4,ScanWidth=90
> f4,ScanHeight=80
> f4,OffsetLeft=50
> f4,OffsetUp=65
> f4,TriggerWidth=20
> f4,TriggerHeight=40
> ...


Thanks man.. I'll try this one out too.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tenika

> Thanks man.. I'll try this one out too.


no worries, i just switch the aim in to my side button on my mouse and trig as right click, works wonders when you get used to it, 1080, 9 sens, 800 dpi. average 60% acc

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> widow 
> f4,AimKey=1
> f4,TriggerKey=2
> f4,ScanWidth=90
> f4,ScanHeight=80
> f4,OffsetLeft=50
> f4,OffsetUp=65
> f4,TriggerWidth=20
> f4,TriggerHeight=40
> ...


Thanks man ill try as well... Wait so you need to use the aim and the triger key for widow? Maybe thats why I was having issues? I was just setting aim key to =1 .

Support, they didnt respond today. I just hope its up by next week.

----------


## KevenCC

> Thanks man ill try as well... Wait so you need to use the aim and the triger key for widow? Maybe thats why I was having issues? I was just setting aim key to =1 .
> 
> Support, they didnt respond today. I just hope its up by next week.


I'm not sure if the aimkey matters, I think it's more about the triggerwidth/height and the max/min speed. My aimkey is a key I don't use (because the automatic rifle seems to aggressively track for me so I don't use this feature) and my trigger key is my left control key, as I find this works good for me when crouch WASD spamming.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> I'm not sure if the aimkey matters, I think it's more about the triggerwidth/height and the max/min speed. My aimkey is a key I don't use (because the automatic rifle seems to aggressively track for me so I don't use this feature) and my trigger key is my left control key, as I find this works good for me when crouch WASD spamming.


Ok thanks for the advice.


Man was hoping i would wake up to the new bot being released today. This sucks.

They should realy give us updates on the forums. I think support is tired of me emailing them every day. Im getting tired of it as well.

You can see they have there other bots working for other games so that is good.

Update: Just talked to support seems like they having a lot of issues making the bot undetecable or something. Lastime they said they were testing and almost done. Now they just saying they are working really hard to bring a update for there customers.

----------


## tenika

nah it doesnt matter, i just set it anyway i always use trigger

----------


## tenika

widow god - YouTube
widow plays 2 - YouTube
mcree potg - YouTube

A few clips using that profile and a mccree one chucked in haha

----------


## zanzariera

wow... your setting?

----------


## KevenCC

> Ok thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> Man was hoping i would wake up to the new bot being released today. This sucks.
> 
> They should realy give us updates on the forums. I think support is tired of me emailing them every day. Im getting tired of it as well.
> 
> You can see they have there other bots working for other games so that is good.
> 
> Update: Just talked to support seems like they having a lot of issues making the bot undetecable or something. Lastime they said they were testing and almost done. Now they just saying they are working really hard to bring a update for there customers.


I appreciate everything you're doing dude (updating this thread/reply with daily updates from support). Support has been generous to even respond to our requests about the bot and for (vague) updates- they didn't have to do this. I read somewhere that they have came up with a solution to the bot being detected, but need a week to test this. I'm not sure if this is 100% true? 

Also, it is off-season so it isn't absolutely DIRE that we need the bot working right now. But, I hope it is back up and running by tomorrow (Friday) so that we can place and play competitive season 12. 




> wow... your setting?


His setting is this:




> widow 
> f4,AimKey=1
> f4,TriggerKey=2
> f4,ScanWidth=90
> f4,ScanHeight=80
> f4,OffsetLeft=50
> f4,OffsetUp=65
> f4,TriggerWidth=20
> f4,TriggerHeight=40
> ...

----------


## PUSHBabe

> widow god - YouTube
> widow plays 2 - YouTube
> mcree potg - YouTube
> 
> A few clips using that profile and a mccree one chucked in haha





> I appreciate everything you're doing dude (updating this thread/reply with daily updates from support). Support has been generous to even respond to our requests about the bot and for (vague) updates- they didn't have to do this. I read somewhere that they have came up with a solution to the bot being detected, but need a week to test this. I'm not sure if this is 100% true? 
> 
> Also, it is off-season so it isn't absolutely DIRE that we need the bot working right now. But, I hope it is back up and running by tomorrow (Friday) so that we can place and play competitive season 12. 
> 
> 
> 
> His setting is this:



Whats the Dpi - Sens and zoom sens for widow? and whats ur fps?

----------


## KevenCC

> Whats the Dpi - Sens and zoom sens for widow? and whats ur fps?


He stated it after he posted the profile for widow:



> no worries, i just switch the aim in to my side button on my mouse and trig as right click, works wonders when you get used to it, 1080, 9 sens, 800 dpi. average 60% acc


Personally, I use 1200 dpi with 8 sens. averaging about 60% accuracy as well (with the profile I currently use- not Tenika's version) with 250+FPS. I asked for Tenika's because I wasn't winning 1v1s with other widows (who are too far away), but hopefully his will work. Will let ya know when it's safe to play.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

The problem im having is i wish the developer would at least post something in the main thread give us some sort of status update. Thats the least he could do cause its taking so long. I dont feel like im being a dick or disrespectful here. It would be very curtious if he could do that. 

They way they are acting, support that is, its gonna take 2 more weeks on the minimum i think. They have a lot to do concidering it didnt work at all on the ptr. If the dev just said that i would be ok with that.

----------


## vryow

> The problem im having is i wish the developer would at least post something in the main thread give us some sort of status update. Thats the least he could do cause its taking so long. I dont feel like im being a dick or disrespectful here. It would be very curtious if he could do that. 
> 
> They way they are acting, support that is, its gonna take 2 more weeks on the minimum i think. They have a lot to do concidering it didnt work at all on the ptr. If the dev just said that i would be ok with that.


This was yesterday 

No eta at this point
But we are working diligently to bring a new version to our customers!

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> This was yesterday 
> 
> No eta at this point
> But we are working diligently to bring a new version to our customers!


Yeah thats what i got as well yesterday.

----------


## vryow

Probably we will wait longer than what we expected so sad

----------


## Razzue

> The problem im having is i wish the developer would at least post something in the main thread give us some sort of status update. Thats the least he could do cause its taking so long. I dont feel like im being a dick or disrespectful here. It would be very curtious if he could do that. 
> 
> They way they are acting, support that is, its gonna take 2 more weeks on the minimum i think. They have a lot to do concidering it didnt work at all on the ptr. If the dev just said that i would be ok with that.


You should really stop throwing around such speculations. Specially if you don't know what's actually going on right now.

All we ask is a bit of patience from you guys. Great things are coming your way.

----------


## tenika

> You should really stop throwing around such speculations. Specially if you don't know what's actually going on right now.
> 
> All we ask is a bit of patience from you guys. Great things are coming your way.


As long as he can make trig work for short names I’ll be happy haha

----------


## zanzariera

the support said me that the hack is undetaced now...

----------


## pisanggoreng

> the support said me that the hack is undetaced now...


proof?
//10char

----------


## zanzariera

we will see when they will realise the new verison

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> I delete my address for safe...
> 
> Cattura.JPG


Wait wut? They sent you a new build and liscense?

----------


## zanzariera

> Wait wut? They sent you a new build and liscense?


last month i bought 1 month.... then my account was banned.... so i create a new account and i bought a new month and in the meanwhile i asked if the hack was now untedaced... and they answered yes

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> last month i bought 1 month.... then my account was banned.... so i create a new account and i bought a new month and in the meanwhile i asked if the hack was now untedaced... and they answered yes


Sorry man your typing is hard to understand. I think you got some of us confused.

----------


## zanzariera

> Sorry man your typing is hard to understand. I think you got some of us confused.


they didn't sent a new build and license.... i've bought a new license.... i buy only 1 month not lifetime... so... every month i buy a new license...

----------


## KevenCC

> we will see when they will realise the new verison


Well thanks for the update! This is good news. Hopefully, it stays undetected so the bot releases soon. I'd rather have them test to make sure it's undetected before prematurely releasing back to the market.

----------


## Gogas

> The problem im having is i wish the developer would at least post something in the main thread give us some sort of status update. Thats the least he could do cause its taking so long. I dont feel like im being a dick or disrespectful here. It would be very curtious if he could do that. 
> 
> They way they are acting, support that is, its gonna take 2 more weeks on the minimum i think. They have a lot to do concidering it didnt work at all on the ptr. If the dev just said that i would be ok with that.


You think a week is a lot of time?Before SharpEye we waited months before a working Windows 10 Overwatch cheat released that dont screenlock or ban the account instantly.No offence to you,you are a kid and a noob in cheat community so please be quiet,dont clutter the forum and dont harass the support.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> You think a week is a lot of time?Before SharpEye we waited months before a working Windows 10 Overwatch cheat released that dont screenlock or ban the account instantly.No offence you are a kid and a noob in cheat community so please be quiet,dont clutter the forum and dont harass the support.


The reason why I am acting like I am is because I bought lifetime and a day or 2 later I got banned. Then I get told the bot is detected and I have to wait. This is the most expensive piece of software I have ever purchased. I pirate everything.
I know other aim bots are more expensive and ban more often. Now this is my own fault for cheating. Im sure a lot of you know where im comming from. Im trying my best here. I appologize.

You are correct I am new to paying for cheats. But not new at all to cheating.
We were told to have discutions here. I never intended to hurass support. I dont see an issue with asking about updates.

If you would like. I will stop posting unless related to settings things.

----------


## vryow

We just should trust this teem and wait for them to impress Us with their great work. As he said before somthing great os comming our way

----------


## PUSHBabe

Hello Aimbotters! :shh:

an Update from me (Talked to The Owner Directly on Discord) 

it was 1-2 day max rework as he said and he knows what happened and what he did wrong and got him caught, he said he's only testing now and everything is safe so far (that was on discord on 27th of August) 

so the date that the bot should be released is on 1st of Sep (max) and today is 3rd of Sep
it's been a weak now, I believe he has some issues with the security or something not sure
+ he said on the same date (27th of August) that hundreds of ppl are talking to him about it .. that's why he might not answer everything!

since then I haven't heard from him anything even tho I ask him if everything is fine (daily)

anyways let's have some patient I hope it can be released really soon ,

The only thing that blows my mind is how other cheats doesn't get caught at all + "Thinking to Downgrade to Win7"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

wiling to hear from the Dev himelf soon.

----------


## tenika

> Hello Aimbotters! :shh:
> 
> an Update from me (Talked to The Owner Directly on Discord) 
> 
> it was 1-2 day max rework as he said and he knows what happened and what he did wrong and got him caught, he said he's only testing now and everything is safe so far (that was on discord on 27th of August) 
> 
> so the date that the bot should be released is on 1st of Sep (max) and today is 3rd of Sep
> it's been a weak now, I believe he has some issues with the security or something not sure
> + he said on the same date (27th of August) that hundreds of ppl are talking to him about it .. that's why he might not answer everything!
> ...


I wouldnt bother, ive tried every single pixel bot nothing comes close to sharpeye man

----------


## PUSHBabe

> I wouldnt bother, ive tried every single pixel bot nothing comes close to sharpeye man


indeed, it's one of the best tbh! 

let's wait hopefully it can be released today =(

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Tried some others. This is best for the price for sure. I'm just starting to get impatient. LOL I'm just being honest not trying to be an *******.

----------


## Bolon

> Tried some others. This is best for the price for sure. I'm just starting to get impatient. LOL I'm just being honest not trying to be an *******.


I hear you man, is been over 2 weeks.... But let's wait and see

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Got the new bot time to start messing with settings all over again it's a bit different.

----------


## tenika

:Frown: ((((( im still waiting

----------


## LuminaireXIII

It has a settings txt for 720p 1080p and 1440p.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Got the new bot time to start messing with settings all over again it's a bit different.


just sent my hwid and waiting for my build. 

all the default profiles in the github page seems to be gone :/ i hope that will be fixed soon

----------


## LuminaireXIII

working with this one right now for 1080p tracer
f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=84
f1,ScanX=90
f1,ScanY=80
f1,OffsetX=51
f1,OffsetY=70
f1,FlickWidth=15
f1,FlickHeight=30
f1,PrecisionX=1
f1,PrecisionY=1
f1,Speed=40
f1,Tracking=3
f1,Smooth=7
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKey=89

its not finished but usable just got POTG

SimiLegit I would say

----------


## asoarestorres

> working with this one right now for 1080p tracer
> f1,LockKey=1
> f1,FlickKey=84
> f1,ScanX=90
> f1,ScanY=80
> f1,OffsetX=51
> f1,OffsetY=70
> f1,FlickWidth=15
> f1,FlickHeight=30
> ...


Mouse Sense, FPS, DPI?

Just copied ur conf... looks pretty hacky here 1080ti 240+dps 900dpi sense 11

----------


## pisanggoreng

> working with this one right now for 1080p tracer
> f1,LockKey=1
> f1,FlickKey=84
> f1,ScanX=90
> f1,ScanY=80
> f1,OffsetX=51
> f1,OffsetY=70
> f1,FlickWidth=15
> f1,FlickHeight=30
> ...


noone called you out with POTG???

tbh seeing the bot in action in POTG is fishy af

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> noone called you out with POTG???
> 
> tbh seeing the bot in action in POTG is fishy af


Nope. Like i said its a work in progress. Im having a lot of issues with the bot right now it seems to cause me blue screens of death ever 3-15 min. Gonna contact support soon as i can get some time to work with them. 

Also having issues where to bot just shoots off to the right of everything in the training grounds. Its really bad on 76 at medium distance it forces me to flat out miss cause of the veering off to the right. My dpi is 850 and sens is 8.45

Ended up changin the precision x=0 and y=1

The potg was a 1v1 with zarya then his team came up I stuck the Mcree and he ran into the reaper lol. I have had some potg in that past that looked fishy but not this one.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Nope. Like i said its a work in progress. Im having a lot of issues with the bot right now it seems to cause me blue screens of death ever 3-15 min. Gonna contact support soon as i can get some time to work with them. 
> 
> Also having issues where to bot just shoots off to the right of everything in the training grounds. Its really bad on 76 at medium distance it forces me to flat out miss cause of the veering off to the right. My dpi is 850 and sens is 8.45
> 
> Ended up changin the precision x=0 and y=1
> 
> The potg was a 1v1 with zarya then his team came up I stuck the Mcree and he ran into the reaper lol. I have had some potg in that past that looked fishy but not this one.


yep same, BSOD Critical Structure Corruption...

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> yep same, BSOD Critical Structure Corruption...


Good to know its not just me. Are you using logitec gaming software?

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Good to know its not just me. Are you using logitec gaming software?


I have it installed just to tweak dpi but I never keep it running

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Ok then thats not the issue

----------


## Bolon

How do we get it back?

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Ok then thats not the issue


actually getting a lil sus, 
why would a ow pixel bot need to access and edit windows's files or memory????????

----------


## PUSHBabe

mhm I feel like it needs some work tbh, i got the blue screen and auto restart after 10-15 mins..

+ need ready profiles to help with the new setup..

seems like I cannot manage the flickshot (triggerbot) to work
feel like the previous build was better!

----------


## KevenCC

> How do we get it back?


If you don't have the bot already or are new, go to their website. Else if you were banned/just purchased bot before detection, then email SharpEye support with your order ID, HWID (they'll supply link after initial email), and your proof-of-ban pictures (from account closure email).





> actually getting a lil sus, 
> why would a ow pixel bot need to access and edit windows's files or memory????????


Many aimbots for Overwatch actually write to memory. For instance, Chen's bot does this (successfully).





> mhm I feel like it needs some work tbh, i got the blue screen and auto restart after 10-15 mins..
> 
> + need ready profiles to help with the new setup..
> 
> seems like I cannot manage the flickshot (triggerbot) to work
> feel like the previous build was better!


I think we just need to give SharpEye some more patience. They've added more features and another subscription to help us out AND are compensating us for time loss/bans. It sounds like the new problem is a hardware/driver issue when the program writes to memory. Have you tried emailing support for any known solutions?

----------


## PUSHBabe

> If you don't have the bot already or are new, go to their website. Else if you were banned/just purchased bot before detection, then email SharpEye support with your order ID, HWID (they'll supply link after initial email), and your proof-of-ban pictures (from account closure email).
> 
> 
> 
> I think we just need to give SharpEye some more patience. They've added more features and another subscription to help us out AND are compensating us for time loss/bans. It sounds like the new problem is a hardware/driver issue when the program writes to memory. Have you tried emailing support for any known solutions?




Yup still waiting dor the reply + i asked them for the settings to make triggerbot work .. 

I will probably send them my previous settings so they can help me with a similar settinfs for the new version

----------


## KevenCC

> Yup still waiting dor the reply + i asked them for the settings to make triggerbot work .. 
> 
> I will probably send them my previous settings so they can help me with a similar settinfs for the new version


You may need to double check if your driver enforcement is DISABLED if you're getting a BSOD error. I was told by support that this is a likely cause for the BSOD Critical Structure Failure.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> You may need to double check if your driver enforcement is DISABLED if you're getting a BSOD error. I was told by support that this is a likely cause for the BSOD Critical Structure Failure.


how to fix it tho

----------


## KevenCC

> how to fix it tho


Click the Start menu and select Settings.
Click Update and Security.
Click on Recovery.
Click Restart now under Advanced Startup.
Click Troubleshoot.
Click Advanced options.
Click Startup Settings.
Click on Restart.
On the Startup Settings screen press 7 or F7 to disable driver signature enforcement.

On my machine, I press F8. Very simple and easy to do. Alternatively, you can press and hold the SHIFT key while navigating to Start and clicking Restart. Release SHIFT as soon as the computer starts to load.

You can also disable driver signature enforcement permanently, which can be done by doing a quick google search.

----------


## PUSHBabe

if anyone has a good working settings for trigger key (widow + mccree) pls share it with us

----------


## Bolon

There is no screen lock bypass anymore so I cannot use it

----------


## vryow

> if anyone has a good working settings for trigger key (widow + mccree) pls share it with us


working with this one right now for 1080p tracer
f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=2
f1,ScanX=100
f1,ScanY=90
f1,OffsetX=51
f1,OffsetY=62
f1,FlickWidth=15
f1,FlickHeight=30
f1,PrecisionX=1
f1,PrecisionY=1
f1,Speed=90
f1,Tracking=9
f1,Smooth=8
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKe=89


God like mecree. wido still very bad 
Sens7.5
Dpi=1000

But the problem is the blue screen got ****d out two times from com game and still kill every one when i came back

----------


## PUSHBabe

> working with this one right now for 1080p tracer
> f1,LockKey=1
> f1,FlickKey=2
> f1,ScanX=100
> f1,ScanY=90
> f1,OffsetX=51
> f1,OffsetY=62
> f1,FlickWidth=15
> f1,FlickHeight=30
> ...


too agerssive :S

----------


## DefinitelyNotSync

Patience guys!

----------


## PUSHBabe

> working with this one right now for 1080p tracer
> f1,LockKey=1
> f1,FlickKey=2
> f1,ScanX=100
> f1,ScanY=90
> f1,OffsetX=51
> f1,OffsetY=62
> f1,FlickWidth=15
> f1,FlickHeight=30
> ...


can't play with any of the settings the settings are all aggersive and tried to turn em down but it won't ..

will stop playing until they reply with a good settings .. or at least any of you guys can figure out a good widow mccree settings with trigger bot ^^

----------


## KevenCC

> can't play with any of the settings the settings are all aggersive and tried to turn em down but it won't ..
> 
> will stop playing until they reply with a good settings .. or at least any of you guys can figure out a good widow mccree settings with trigger bot ^^


I agree. My settings are WAY too powerful and I have been tweaking for quite some time now to no avail. I will be messaging the support to see if there's a fix.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> I agree. My settings are WAY too powerful and I have been tweaking for quite some time now to no avail. I will be messaging the support to see if there's a fix.



ugh a lot of things are going up n down, even tho I disabled my secure boot + DSE I still got blue screen after like 30min or something..feelsbad!

I got settings for you


F1 = 76 + Tracer and F2 = Mccree 

it works fine but maybe u need a little twist on it ..

Res: 1920x1080
FPS: 150+/- 
Sens: 9
DPI: 800 ~ 1000 (watever u like), just change the flickkey for mccree .. still can't make widow to work! 


f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=84
f1,ScanX=80
f1,ScanY=50
f1,OffsetX=48
f1,OffsetY=60
f1,FlickWidth=10
f1,FlickHeight=20
f1,PrecisionX=0
f1,PrecisionY=0
f1,Speed=70
f1,Tracking=3
f1,Smooth=7
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKey=89

f2,LockKey=1
f2,FlickKey=2
f2,ScanX=90
f2,ScanY=80
f2,OffsetX=50
f2,OffsetY=70
f2,FlickWidth=15
f2,FlickHeight=30
f2,PrecisionX=7
f2,PrecisionY=7
f2,Speed=70
f2,Tracking=3
f2,Smooth=7
f2,InvMouse=false
f2,Pause=122
f2,HealKey=89

----------


## KevenCC

> ugh a lot of things are going up n down, even tho I disabled my secure boot + DSE I still got blue screen after like 30min or something..feelsbad!
> 
> I got settings for you
> 
> 
> F1 = 76 + Tracer and F2 = Mccree 
> 
> it works fine but maybe u need a little twist on it ..
> 
> ...


Tracer works good, but my widowmaker's settings miss 80%+ of the shots taken. Also, I just got the blue screen you were referring to (even though my driver signature enforcement was disabled). I messaged support- awaiting a response now.

----------


## bsoft

the default settings are garbage. need better settings anyone have godlike widow? I am missing 80% with this F3/F4 default settings.

----------


## Wazza85

> ugh a lot of things are going up n down, even tho I disabled my secure boot + DSE I still got blue screen after like 30min or something..feelsbad!
> 
> I got settings for you
> 
> 
> F1 = 76 + Tracer and F2 = Mccree 
> 
> it works fine but maybe u need a little twist on it ..
> 
> ...


These settings work great though woke up this morning and now I am getting blue screen too  :Frown:  Hopefully there is a solution soon.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> the default settings are garbage. need better settings anyone have godlike widow? I am missing 80% with this F3/F4 default settings.





> Tracer works good, but my widowmaker's settings miss 80%+ of the shots taken. Also, I just got the blue screen you were referring to (even though my driver signature enforcement was disabled). I messaged support- awaiting a response now.





> working with this one right now for 1080p tracer
> f1,LockKey=1
> f1,FlickKey=2
> f1,ScanX=100
> f1,ScanY=90
> f1,OffsetX=51
> f1,OffsetY=62
> f1,FlickWidth=15
> f1,FlickHeight=30
> ...





> These settings work great though woke up this morning and now I am getting blue screen too  Hopefully there is a solution soon.




yooooo

I FOUND a godlike widow settings

DPI: 800-900-1000 / in game sens 10-11 / zoom 50 - 55 whatever 

f3,LockKey=1
f3,FlickKey=20
f3,ScanX=130
f3,ScanY=90
f3,OffsetX=50
f3,OffsetY=75
f3,FlickWidth=35
f3,FlickHeight=50
f3,PrecisionX=3
f3,PrecisionY=3
f3,Speed=55
f3,Tracking=6
f3,Smooth=3
f3,InvMouse=false
f3,Pause=122
f3,HealKey=89


I'm not 100% satisfied bcz I was a gm widow with the older version but this can work well..I will keep trying bois!

----------


## Wazza85

> These settings work great though woke up this morning and now I am getting blue screen too  Hopefully there is a solution soon.


Support gave me a new build that is being tested to fix BSOD, working okay so far. A+ response time for the support.

----------


## KevenCC

> Support gave me a new build that is being tested to fix BSOD, working okay so far. A+ response time for the support.


Is support going to be sending out this build to everyone, do you know?

----------


## Wazza85

> Is support going to be sending out this build to everyone, do you know?


Email and ask, though I would say it will just become the standard build. It works fine now.

----------


## asoarestorres

> Email and ask, though I would say it will just become the standard build. It works fine now.


the new version is out already? BDOS fixed?

----------


## Razzue

> yooooo
> 
> I FOUND a godlike widow settings
> 
> DPI: 800-900-1000 / in game sens 10-11 / zoom 50 - 55 whatever 
> 
> f3,LockKey=1
> f3,FlickKey=20
> f3,ScanX=130
> ...


LOL try the original version : f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=84
f1,ScanX=150
f1,ScanY=100
f1,OffsetX=51
f1,OffsetY=67
f1,FlickWidth=25
f1,FlickHeight=50
f1,PrecisionX=3
f1,PrecisionY=3
f1,Speed=65
f1,Tracking=8
f1,Smooth=3
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKey=89

1250DPI, 10 IG, 50-60 Scoped

----------


## Razzue

f2,LockKey=1
f2,FlickKey=84
f2,ScanX=120
f2,ScanY=80
f2,OffsetX=50
f2,OffsetY=70
f2,FlickWidth=20
f2,FlickHeight=40
f2,PrecisionX=3
f2,PrecisionY=5
f2,Speed=60
f2,Tracking=6
f2,Smooth=3
f2,InvMouse=false
f2,Pause=122
f2,HealKey=89

Here's my sombra profile 
(250+ Fps, 1k DPI, 10 IG sens Preview video )

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> Email and ask, though I would say it will just become the standard build. It works fine now.


I emailed twice hours apart no responce.

----------


## DefinitelyNotSync

Email at support guys. All crashing issues have been fixed.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> f2,LockKey=1
> f2,FlickKey=84
> f2,ScanX=120
> f2,ScanY=80
> f2,OffsetX=50
> f2,OffsetY=70
> f2,FlickWidth=20
> f2,FlickHeight=40
> f2,PrecisionX=3
> ...


Gonna give these a shot i play with 850 dpi and 8.45 sens though. Anything higher iv allways gotten called out.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> LOL try the original version : f1,LockKey=1
> f1,FlickKey=84
> f1,ScanX=150
> f1,ScanY=100
> f1,OffsetX=51
> f1,OffsetY=67
> f1,FlickWidth=25
> f1,FlickHeight=50
> f1,PrecisionX=3
> ...





> f2,LockKey=1
> f2,FlickKey=84
> f2,ScanX=120
> f2,ScanY=80
> f2,OffsetX=50
> f2,OffsetY=70
> f2,FlickWidth=20
> f2,FlickHeight=40
> f2,PrecisionX=3
> ...


wait what? you use different dpi for different profiles?
.-.

----------


## pisanggoreng

Is there a way to disable the "sticky" aim when using triggerbot?
looks very fishy when you shoot with the triggerbot then the crosshair "sticks" on the target.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> f2,LockKey=1
> f2,FlickKey=84
> f2,ScanX=120
> f2,ScanY=80
> f2,OffsetX=50
> f2,OffsetY=70
> f2,FlickWidth=20
> f2,FlickHeight=40
> f2,PrecisionX=3
> ...


Those shake so bad I would never use those the whole screen gitters. Thanks for sharing though.

----------


## tenika

f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=2
f1,ScanX=90
f1,ScanY=80
f1,OffsetX=50
f1,OffsetY=65
f1,FlickWidth=15
f1,FlickHeight=30
f1,PrecisionX=0
f1,PrecisionY=0
f1,Speed=43
f1,Tracking=4
f1,Smooth=3
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKey=89

f2,LockKey=1
f2,FlickKey=2
f2,ScanX=90
f2,ScanY=80
f2,OffsetX=50
f2,OffsetY=65
f2,FlickWidth=20
f2,FlickHeight=40
f2,PrecisionX=0
f2,PrecisionY=0
f2,Speed=70
f2,Tracking=7
f2,Smooth=4
f2,InvMouse=false
f2,Pause=122
f2,HealKey=89

f3,LockKey=1
f3,FlickKey=84
f3,ScanX=90
f3,ScanY=80
f3,OffsetX=50
f3,OffsetY=65
f3,FlickWidth=15
f3,FlickHeight=30
f3,PrecisionX=0
f3,PrecisionY=0
f3,Speed=90
f3,Tracking=6
f3,Smooth=2
f3,InvMouse=false
f3,Pause=122
f3,HealKey=89



What the hell is everyone issue, this is amazing. f1 mcree f2 widow f3 hitscan

----------


## bsoft

> yooooo
> 
> I FOUND a godlike widow settings
> 
> DPI: 800-900-1000 / in game sens 10-11 / zoom 50 - 55 whatever 
> 
> f3,LockKey=1
> f3,FlickKey=20
> f3,ScanX=130
> ...


Yeah, support gave me these too. they suck. miss so much. need way better settings. old version was so much better. fuck

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Any settings for 1080p 250fps+ tracer/76/sombra that dont shake like hell and dont veer off to the right and miss?

----------


## tenika

try mine. just dropped 60 kills in qp with it on tracer

----------


## pisanggoreng

> yooooo
> 
> I FOUND a godlike widow settings
> 
> DPI: 800-900-1000 / in game sens 10-11 / zoom 50 - 55 whatever 
> 
> f3,LockKey=1
> f3,FlickKey=20
> f3,ScanX=130
> ...


Damn for me this setting is insane, I was playing at high diamond with the previous bot but barely played widow since it was so inconsistent but so far its been working above my expectation atm.




> f1,LockKey=1
> f1,FlickKey=2
> f1,ScanX=90
> f1,ScanY=80
> f1,OffsetX=50
> f1,OffsetY=65
> f1,FlickWidth=15
> f1,FlickHeight=30
> f1,PrecisionX=0
> ...


what dpi + in game settnig and widow zoom sensitivity?

----------


## tenika

f3,LockKey=1
f3,FlickKey=84
f3,ScanX=90
f3,ScanY=80
f3,OffsetX=50
f3,OffsetY=65
f3,FlickWidth=15
f3,FlickHeight=30
f3,PrecisionX=0
f3,PrecisionY=0
f3,Speed=55
f3,Tracking=6
f3,Smooth=10
f3,InvMouse=false
f3,Pause=122
f3,HealKey=89

changed the speed and smooth doesnt shake like my rage one

----------


## tenika

> Damn for me this setting is insane, I was playing at high diamond with the previous bot but barely played widow since it was so inconsistent but so far its been working above my expectation atm.
> 
> 
> what dpi + in game settnig and widow zoom sensitivity?


800 and 9 and 30 zoom but i think it could go higher 40 maybe

----------


## Razzue

"old version was so much better" 

Why? Cause you have to put work into finding new settings? 

Find a base, and work off it.

Did you actually follow the DPI/if sens values I put? You get a solid 250+ fps? 

IF not , decrease the values to fit the specs of your computer.

works perfectly for me  :Cool: unknown.png




> wait what? you use different dpi for different profiles?
> .-.


Aye mate, mouse has 5 settings ( that i set)
900/1000/1250/1500/3000
i like 900 for tanks, 1k for tracer/sombra/cree, 1250/1500 is for widow ( with a usual scoped sens 60-80) xD

----------


## Razzue

*[250FPS~]1000 DPI \ 9 In Game Sens "Legit" attempt*
*Keep in mind to use these profiles as a BASE. Don't expect to plug and play*

*Sombra/Soldier* 
Symmetra 
Wrecking Ball/D.Va
Widow/Cree (maybe not cree?)

----------


## DefinitelyNotSync

There are improvements for both Scan & Tracking functions. So definitely this version is better compared to the old one.

Also, you can change Settings only if you close the Aimbot now.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Just got done talking to support btw unless ur settings are all on low even if u have 300+ fps the bot does not track/work right. Make sure they just like on the setup guide or you will have issues even if u pc is the best. The game MUST be on low settings. This was causing me A LOT of issues.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Settings 1440p Tracer/76

f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=84
f1,ScanX=100
f1,ScanY=90
f1,OffsetX=43
f1,OffsetY=80
f1,FlickWidth=15
f1,FlickHeight=35
f1,PrecisionX=0
f1,PrecisionY=0
f1,Speed=57
f1,Tracking=4
f1,Smooth=7
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKey=89

*Updated*

It works decent. Try this guys and tell me what you all think. Its still veering off to the right. Lowering offset X isn't helping much at all.

----------


## PUSHBabe

feelsbad, 

can't get a good widow settings for* [ 1920x1080, 150-180FPS ]
*
even support having hard time helping me with this LUl i feel sorry for them  :Frown:  

if u guys got any good widow settings for 150-180 FPS please share with the DPI, sens and Scope sens

----------


## Razzue

> feelsbad, 
> 
> can't get a good widow settings for* [ 1920x1080, 150-180FPS ]
> *
> even support having hard time helping me with this LUl i feel sorry for them  
> 
> if u guys got any good widow settings for 150-180 FPS please share with the DPI, sens and Scope sens


I capped my fps at 150, and the most recent widow profile i shared seems to work better than @250 ( mind you this is in training) 
1k DPI, 9 IG, 60 scope , but maybe bump up the smooth a tick or two

----------


## labiteenfeu

Hello , im waiting for my bot , Which setting for Streaming without be spotted ? with Tracer / widow / cree ?

----------


## Gogas

> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wonder if anyone has settings for a 2560x1440 resolution? I tried with support to get to something, but he doesn't have a monitor with that resolution, so can't test it fully.
> 
> Thanks



f3; body shots,
f4 headshots

f3,AimKey=1
f3,TriggerKey=84
f3,ScanWidth=100
f3,ScanHeight=90
f3,OffsetLeft=55
f3,OffsetUp=110
f3,TriggerWidth=20
f3,TriggerHeight=40
f3,ToleranceWidth=0
f3,ToleranceHeight=0
f3,MaxSpeed=60
f3,MinSpeed=6
f3,Deceleration=3
f3,InvertedMouse=false
f3,ScreenLock=false
f3,PauseKey=122
f3,HealKey=89

f4,AimKey=1
f4,TriggerKey=84
f4,ScanWidth=80
f4,ScanHeight=60
f4,OffsetLeft=55
f4,OffsetUp=85
f4,TriggerWidth=20
f4,TriggerHeight=40
f4,ToleranceWidth=0
f4,ToleranceHeight=0
f4,MaxSpeed=70
f4,MinSpeed=7
f4,Deceleration=2
f4,InvertedMouse=false
f4,ScreenLock=false
f4,PauseKey=122
f4,HealKey=89

These are rage settings,reduce speed and deceleration to your liking or if shaking.f3 for hitscan,f4 for mcree,widow

Nvidia panel —-> performance , overwatch settings—-> all low.You need 250+fps for rage settings reduce values as I told you for lower fps.(75% or 50% render scale is a tip)

----------


## tenika

Okay, After hours of tweaking. These are my settings so far.

1920x1080, Ingame 9 sens, DPI is 800ish, widow scope is 35-38, settings are on low and i play at about 150-170 FPS

*MCREE* I use right click as trigger and rebind it.
f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=2
f1,ScanX=100
f1,ScanY=90
f1,OffsetX=41
f1,OffsetY=50
f1,FlickWidth=15
f1,FlickHeight=30
f1,PrecisionX=1
f1,PrecisionY=1
f1,Speed=37
f1,Tracking=4
f1,Smooth=5
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKey=89

*Widow* I use trigger as right click and rebind scope to my side button.
f2,LockKey=1
f2,FlickKey=2
f2,ScanX=100
f2,ScanY=90
f2,OffsetX=41
f2,OffsetY=50
f2,FlickWidth=15
f2,FlickHeight=30
f2,PrecisionX=1
f2,PrecisionY=1
f2,Speed=70
f2,Tracking=7
f2,Smooth=9
f2,InvMouse=false
f2,Pause=122
f2,HealKey=89

*Tracer, Solider, Hammond...anything hitscan*
f3,LockKey=1
f3,FlickKey=84
f3,ScanX=100
f3,ScanY=90
f3,OffsetX=41
f3,OffsetY=50
f3,FlickWidth=15
f3,FlickHeight=30
f3,PrecisionX=1
f3,PrecisionY=1
f3,Speed=45
f3,Tracking=5
f3,Smooth=7
f3,InvMouse=false
f3,Pause=122
f3,HealKey=89

These work for me and hopefully they work for some of you.

----------


## tenika

> f3; body shots,
> f4 headshots
> 
> f3,AimKey=1
> f3,TriggerKey=84
> f3,ScanWidth=100
> f3,ScanHeight=90
> f3,OffsetLeft=55
> f3,OffsetUp=110
> ...


your using the old settings?

----------


## KevenCC

> feelsbad, 
> 
> can't get a good widow settings for* [ 1920x1080, 150-180FPS ]
> *
> even support having hard time helping me with this LUl i feel sorry for them  
> 
> if u guys got any good widow settings for 150-180 FPS please share with the DPI, sens and Scope sens


Everyone is posting different settings for widow and it's crazy to try all of these out knowing which one works and doesn't work, but it's necessary. The problem that I am having right now is whenever I play widow, the bot (like before) does not pick up heroes that can't see their name. I'm not sure if this is supposed to be like that, but it really hinders my ability to play widow effectively. Additionally, the bot will, like someone mentioned prior to which no one responded, essentially "stick" to the target when ADS. This makes gameplay hard as it looks very fishy if someone were to spectate/I were to get POTG. Any suggestions? 

Are we to power the bot down and quit OW as we change settings, or does the bot automatically take in effect the new profile once the settings.txt is saved?

I also still need someone to queue with.  :Frown:

----------


## tenika

> Everyone is posting different settings for widow and it's crazy to try all of these out knowing which one works and doesn't work, but it's necessary. The problem that I am having right now is whenever I play widow, the bot (like before) does not pick up heroes that can't see their name. I'm not sure if this is supposed to be like that, but it really hinders my ability to play widow effectively. Additionally, the bot will, like someone mentioned prior to which no one responded, essentially "stick" to the target when ADS. This makes gameplay hard as it looks very fishy if someone were to spectate/I were to get POTG. 
> 
> I also still need someone to queue with.


are you OCeania? and yeah i find the same with mcree

----------


## KevenCC

> are you OCeania? and yeah i find the same with mcree


I play on NA servers. I haven't tried Oceania, but I could imagine that my ping would be whack. I've played with Brazilians and my ping was high, but made no difference in gameplay.

----------


## tenika

> I play on NA servers. I haven't tried Oceania, but I could imagine that my ping would be whack. I've played with Brazilians and my ping was high, but made no difference in gameplay.


yeah you would prob sit around 200ping

----------


## satan69

> yeah you would prob sit around 200ping


message me ill que with u

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Everyone is posting different settings for widow and it's crazy to try all of these out knowing which one works and doesn't work, but it's necessary. The problem that I am having right now is whenever I play widow, the bot (like before) does not pick up heroes that can't see their name. I'm not sure if this is supposed to be like that, but it really hinders my ability to play widow effectively. Additionally, the bot will, like someone mentioned prior to which no one responded, essentially "stick" to the target when ADS. This makes gameplay hard as it looks very fishy if someone were to spectate/I were to get POTG. Any suggestions? 
> 
> Are we to power the bot down and quit OW as we change settings, or does the bot automatically take in effect the new profile once the settings.txt is saved?
> 
> I also still need someone to queue with.


yea that was me, the sticky aim when using widow (minor issue with mcree) makes you 100% obvious that you're pixel botting. if you get unlucky and someone watches the full kill cam or if you get POTG thats an instant call for you.

nope you have to close everything and restart if you want to change any setting (tested it my self with keybinds)

----------


## KevenCC

> yea that was me, the sticky aim when using widow (minor issue with mcree) makes you 100% obvious that you're pixel botting. if you get unlucky and someone watches the full kill cam or if you get POTG thats an instant call for you.
> 
> nope you have to close everything and restart if you want to change any setting (tested it my self with keybinds)


Have you found a workaround to this yet? I've only been able to play tracer and look legit. Sometimes the tracking is aggressive on tracer, but not too noticeable and easily fixable.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Have you found a workaround to this yet? I've only been able to play tracer and look legit. Sometimes the tracking is aggressive on tracer, but not too noticeable and easily fixable.


I'm going for another session rn, ill let you know. I usually play with pretty low fov setting since my default aim is not bad (diamond-low master) so tracer gives me the best performance in both old and current builds.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Here are my updated settings for Tracer and 76 1440p

*UPDATE HEAD SHOTS MORE*

f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=84
f1,ScanX=150
f1,ScanY=110 
f1,OffsetX=55
f1,OffsetY=95
f1,FlickWidth=40
f1,FlickHeight=70
f1,PrecisionX=0
f1,PrecisionY=0
f1,Speed=45
f1,Tracking=4
f1,Smooth=9
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKey=89

Its still a work in progress, but its a lot better need bigger flick settings for 1440p or it dont track right. You can drop the scan down to 140 if thats too high. Drop the smooth if you want it more rage like and put the speed to 55-60. My dpi is 850 polling 500 ingame sens 8.50

Sombra looks jerky with this. I need another profile for her. What I noticed though is it looks more jerky on my end than the kill cams though. Got some potgs and noticed that they were not as jerky as when i actually performed them.

Its funnie I got called out then everyone including the other team told the guy that called me out he was a toxic pice of shit. The other team even said to report him. He was a genji main. Its allways salty genji's that call me out or pharas im shooting out of the sky. It rarely happens though. Only once with this verson. Maybe 4 times with the old one.

*Looking for people that want to work on settings in a custom game.*

----------


## vryow

Mecree never like before miss to much tried every single setting and aomw time dont even shoot the bullet

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Okay, After hours of tweaking. These are my settings so far.
> 
> 1920x1080, Ingame 9 sens, DPI is 800ish, widow scope is 35-38, settings are on low and i play at about 150-170 FPS
> 
> *MCREE* I use right click as trigger and rebind it.
> f1,LockKey=1
> f1,FlickKey=2
> f1,ScanX=100
> f1,ScanY=90
> ...


Thank you, tired so many settings but this settings are actually working for me

the only thing that I changed is the in game sens .. I can't play on high sens .. the bot goes crazy and a lot of ups and downs not sure why 

so I keep my sens on 4 to avoid shaking and stuff .. these settings are working for me with like 70% .. still need to figure out a better one

----------


## LuminaireXIII

1440p widow settings in progress. It works but might be too rage.

f4,LockKey=1
f4,FlickKey=84
f4,ScanX=200
f4,ScanY=160 
f4,OffsetX=55
f4,OffsetY=95
f4,FlickWidth=60
f4,FlickHeight=90
f4,PrecisionX=0
f4,PrecisionY=0
f4,Speed=80
f4,Tracking=4
f4,Smooth=3
f4,InvMouse=false
f4,Pause=122
f4,HealKey=89

Gonna remap the trigger key when im completely done.

Relative scope sens 60 sens 10 dpi 850

----------


## sethnorton2000

so I recently formatted my pc.. do you think there is any way for me to recover the download for my lifetime membership with SharpEye.. How would I get in contact with them?

----------


## Razzue

> so I recently formatted my pc.. do you think there is any way for me to recover the download for my lifetime membership with SharpEye.. How would I get in contact with them?


Contact the support team. (Email found on sales thread)

----------


## vryow

Plz fix the trigger bot its so bad for the mecree

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Have you found a workaround to this yet? I've only been able to play tracer and look legit. Sometimes the tracking is aggressive on tracer, but not too noticeable and easily fixable.


SAME THING guys xD 

I only tracer atm (mid masters) .. my widow is shaky + missing a lot to the right 

mccree is missing aswell and little bit shaky like 15% .. but i don't play him too much 

having hard time to get settings to work .. the old version took me 1 week to figure out good widow and mccree settings .. really hard .. even the support couldn't help much becuase every suggestion they give is not working

feelsbad .. amma keep trying .. will try to fix widow first bcz i only play her if it really worked well .. managed to hit 4k last season on the previous account

----------


## satan69

> SAME THING guys xD 
> 
> I only tracer atm (mid masters) .. my widow is shaky + missing a lot to the right 
> 
> mccree is missing aswell and little bit shaky like 15% .. but i don't play him too much 
> 
> having hard time to get settings to work .. the old version took me 1 week to figure out good widow and mccree settings .. really hard .. even the support couldn't help much becuase every suggestion they give is not working
> 
> feelsbad .. amma keep trying .. will try to fix widow first bcz i only play her if it really worked well .. managed to hit 4k last season on the previous account


what tracer settings are you currently running atm?

----------


## PUSHBabe

> what tracer settings are you currently running atm?


f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=84
f1,ScanX=100
f1,ScanY=90
f1,OffsetX=41
f1,OffsetY=50
f1,FlickWidth=15
f1,FlickHeight=30
f1,PrecisionX=1
f1,PrecisionY=1
f1,Speed=45
f1,Tracking=5
f1,Smooth=7
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKey=89


DPI 800ish , Sens 5 or 4

FPS 150- 170

----------


## satan69

> f1,LockKey=1
> f1,FlickKey=84
> f1,ScanX=100
> f1,ScanY=90
> f1,OffsetX=41
> f1,OffsetY=50
> f1,FlickWidth=15
> f1,FlickHeight=30
> f1,PrecisionX=1
> ...


Thanks ill try them out now.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Its taken me a while to understand how the settings work with this bot. I can tell you for sure this bot is way better than the old. There were issues with the old bot with min speed. This new one does not have those issues.
I cant take credit for these someone sent them to me

_New 76 tracer sombra settings im messing with_
f6,LockKey=1
f6,FlickKey=162
f6,ScanX=160
f6,ScanY=120
f6,OffsetX=55
f6,OffsetY=85
f6,FlickWidth=25
f6,FlickHeight=40
f6,PrecisionX=0
f6,PrecisionY=0
*f6,Speed=55
f6,Tracking=2
f6,Smooth=5*
f6,InvMouse=false
f6,Pause=122
f6,HealKey=89

you can drop tracking down way lower now without issues. makes the bot look more legit than ever with out sacrificing accuracy.

*These are for 1440p*

If your trying to make 1440p work on 1080p just copy the Scanx/y from another setting you are using then drop scan x by 1/2 and the scan y by 1/3

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Its taken me a while to understand how the settings work with this bot. I can tell you for sure this bot is way better than the old. There were issues with the old bot with min speed. This new one does not have those issues.
> I cant take credit for these someone sent them to me
> 
> _New 76 tracer sombra settings im messing with_
> f6,LockKey=1
> f6,FlickKey=162
> f6,ScanX=160
> f6,ScanY=120
> f6,OffsetX=55
> ...


"just copy the Scanx/y from another setting you are using _then_ drop scan x by 1/2 and the scan y by 1/3"

Whats the point of dropping the fov scan area even further after copying the scan x/y from another setting?

----------


## vryow

Mecree have problem when some one to the side ( right and left) but when u facing the target it hit

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> Mecree have problem when some one to the side ( right and left) but when u facing the target it hit


Try lowering your Flick width and Scan X see if thats helps. Cant promise anything just trying to help.

----------


## satan69

> Mecree have problem when some one to the side ( right and left) but when u facing the target it hit


Yeah im having issues with finding a good mcree setting with the old bot i had the most legit looking settings while maintaining a 70% avg acc

----------


## KevenCC

> Mecree have problem when some one to the side ( right and left) but when u facing the target it hit





> Try lowering your Flick width and Scan X see if thats helps. Cant promise anything just trying to help.





> Yeah im having issues with finding a good mcree setting with the old bot i had the most legit looking settings while maintaining a 70% avg acc


I've noticed a lot of us have discords and a lot of us are already friends on discord, but having one group who can help each other out is an opinion I've found to be unanimous.

Thus, I've created a discord server so we can faster copy/paste profiles to share with each other and potentially use this as a queuing (LFG) group. Once tested and adjusted, we can post on the thread for those who aren't fans of discord, to keep the thread active, and to prevent essentially "leeching" members onto this private server. If you're interested, send me a PM.

----------


## sethnorton2000

> Contact the support team. (Email found on sales thread)


Would you be able to provide a link for that thread? I looked around and couldn't find it..

----------


## salman1213

who still get blue screen even with new ver
im still get blue screen after 20-30min using the hack
any help?

----------


## DefinitelyNotSync

> who still get blue screen even with new ver
> im still get blue screen after 20-30min using the hack
> any help?


PM at the support. They will help you with that.

----------


## DefinitelyNotSync

> Would you be able to provide a link for that thread? I looked around and couldn't find it..


https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...-tracking.html

----------


## asoarestorres

> who still get blue screen even with new ver
> im still get blue screen after 20-30min using the hack
> any help?


send an email to support. they will send u the new loader.

----------


## bsoft

good settings,

----------


## labiteenfeu

hello im seeking to body shot for zarya / symettra any setting for this ?

----------


## Perryy

Did you try disabling the driver signature enforcement?

----------


## brandmuffin

> hello im seeking to body shot for zarya / symettra any setting for this ?


same I'd be really interested in a good Zarya setting. For the old version of the bot I used one that was posted earlier in the thread which was perfect but when i tried using it for the new bot it was way too snappy and I'm not good enough at tweaking to get it back to perfection

----------


## bsoft

> *[250FPS~]1000 DPI \ 9 In Game Sens "Legit" attempt*
> *Keep in mind to use these profiles as a BASE. Don't expect to plug and play*
> 
> *Sombra/Soldier* 
> Symmetra 
> Wrecking Ball/D.Va
> Widow/Cree (maybe not cree?)


I am getting called out EVERY GAME playing sombra with these settings. how is this "legit"?

----------


## Razzue

> I am getting called out EVERY GAME playing sombra with these settings. how is this "legit"?


Do you get 250+ fps?? Used the correct sensitivies/DPI?
Many people that use it PROPERLY have been thrilled with it.

----------


## zanzariera

hi guys.... i have 2 question...

1) best setting for widow in 2550x1440?
2) if i see the shaking... with 800 dpi and 8 sens... i must decrise sens or i must have high dpi?

thanks

----------


## temeski

1) I use 1080p so not best to help with this. Widow setting are usually speed=50-100, tracking=5-12 and smooth=doesnt matter that much. Rest of the setting is not that important just set the X/Y offset to the head or body.
2) If you wanna keep the same eDPI (eDPI = DPI+in game sens) Multiply your DPI by 2 and divide in game sens by 2 to keep the same eDPI. But I recommend that you have high DPI and low sens for the most legit looking bot.

----------


## asoarestorres

> I am getting called out EVERY GAME playing sombra with these settings. how is this "legit"?


Set,
default,FlickWidth=10
default,FlickHeight=20

default,Speed=35
default,Tracking=2
default,Smooth=4

this should give more legit trac

----------


## zanzariera

> 1) I use 1080p so not best to help with this. Widow setting are usually speed=50-100, tracking=5-12 and smooth=doesnt matter that much. Rest of the setting is not that important just set the X/Y offset to the head or body.
> 2) If you wanna keep the same eDPI (eDPI = DPI+in game sens) Multiply your DPI by 2 and divide in game sens by 2 to keep the same eDPI. But I recommend that you have high DPI and low sens for the most legit looking bot.


thanks for the tips  :Smile:

----------


## bsoft

> Do you get 250+ fps?? Used the correct sensitivies/DPI?
> Many people that use it PROPERLY have been thrilled with it.


no no sorry for the misunderstanding. I didn't say they are bad settings, i am enjoying them very much. but I get called out for hacking/aimbot EVERY game when playing sombra....and yes i have correct everything... I even turned up smooth to 6 to look more legit and still getting called out lol




> Set,
> default,FlickWidth=10
> default,FlickHeight=20
> 
> default,Speed=35
> default,Tracking=2
> default,Smooth=4
> 
> this should give more legit trac


That is default and already set lol.

----------


## Razzue

> no no sorry for the misunderstanding. I didn't say they are bad settings, i am enjoying them very much. but I get called out for hacking/aimbot EVERY game when playing sombra....and yes i have correct everything... I even turned up smooth to 6 to look more legit and still getting called out lol
> 
> 
> 
> That is default and already set lol.


Try using it with precision x/y at 8/8 or at 0/0 
I use smaller precision values as 0/0 is too "loose" for me 




> Set,
> default,FlickWidth=10
> default,FlickHeight=20
> 
> default,Speed=35
> default,Tracking=2
> default,Smooth=4
> 
> this should give more legit trac


as a response to the other guy, how many times does it have to be stated that you should NOT change the values under default?

----------


## bsoft

> Try using it with precision x/y at 8/8 or at 0/0 
> I use smaller precision values as 0/0 is too "loose" for me 
> 
> 
> 
> as a response to the other guy, how many times does it have to be stated that you should NOT change the values under default?


That doesnt change the instant lock onto the next enemy. how do i take that off? I dont want it to auto move onto the next enemy until i aim on him. Or at least not a hard lock.

----------


## sethnorton2000

So I just rebought the Anual Package, Is it confirmed that we cant be banned? (for now)

----------


## Razzue

> That doesnt change the instant lock onto the next enemy. how do i take that off? I dont want it to auto move onto the next enemy until i aim on him. Or at least not a hard lock.


Better positioning and focusing on non grouped targets maybe? Lowest scanX value you can do is 60 without losing NoHP function

----------


## sethnorton2000

can we please make a discord to allow SharpEye to contact all of us in case of detection? People were referring to it a few pages back when the ban wave occurred! I think it would be super useful to everybody using the bot.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Better positioning and focusing on non grouped targets maybe? Lowest scanX value you can do is 60 without losing NoHP function


we have a problem on widow .. hard to to fix the profile .. widow hit goes to the right .. especially in long-distance targets .. short is fine .. but once they are far the bot hit's to the right of the head .. 


for example 

f3,LockKey=1
f3,FlickKey=20
f3,ScanX=100
f3,ScanY=90
f3,OffsetX=51
f3,OffsetY=65
f3,FlickWidth=15
f3,FlickHeight=30
f3,PrecisionX=5
f3,PrecisionY=5
f3,Speed=37
f3,Tracking=4
f3,Smooth=5
f3,InvMouse=false
f3,Pause=122
f3,HealKey=89

I have tried X: 48 49 41 .. have tried Prescision 0 1 5 7 20 .. still no difference !! + how to fix the delay before hit .. there's like half second delay with the trigger bot



WELP

----------


## Razzue

> we have a problem on widow .. hard to to fix the profile .. widow hit goes to the right .. especially in long-distance targets .. short is fine .. but once they are far the bot hit's to the right of the head .. 
> 
> 
> for example 
> 
> f3,LockKey=1
> f3,FlickKey=20
> f3,ScanX=100
> f3,ScanY=90
> ...


f3,LockKey=1
f3,FlickKey=20
f3,ScanX=140
f3,ScanY=90
f3,OffsetX=50
f3,OffsetY=65
f3,FlickWidth=20
f3,FlickHeight=40
f3,PrecisionX=3
f3,PrecisionY=3
f3,Speed=60
f3,Tracking=4
f3,Smooth=5
f3,InvMouse=false
f3,Pause=122
f3,HealKey=89

Keep the Speed relative to her scoped sens 
Scoped=60=>speed=60 (with 1k DPI , 9/10 IG sens) 

What DPI /IG sens are you trying to use? 

I honestly don't understand why some customers are having such a hard time, it works phenomenally for me (and many others) at any distance (check my posted widow QP vid) *Shrug*

----------


## PUSHBabe

> f3,LockKey=1
> f3,FlickKey=20
> f3,ScanX=140
> f3,ScanY=90
> f3,OffsetX=50
> f3,OffsetY=65
> f3,FlickWidth=20
> f3,FlickHeight=40
> f3,PrecisionX=3
> ...


nope .. that doesn't help

----------


## sethnorton2000

I thought a triggerbot automatically fires when a shot is lined up.. is that not how this bot works? I don't know what bindings I need for window in-game to be able to track other players

----------


## bsoft

> I thought a triggerbot automatically fires when a shot is lined up.. is that not how this bot works? I don't know what bindings I need for window in-game to be able to track other players


Settings have been tested on Windows 10 64bit / 600-1000 Mouse DPI / Graphics(Including Textures) -> Low / Render Scale 100% / Fps -> Custom (300)

----------


## Razzue

> I thought a triggerbot automatically fires when a shot is lined up.. is that not how this bot works? I don't know what bindings I need for window in-game to be able to track other players


It depends, what's your scan values and precision values?

----------


## sethnorton2000

> It depends, what's your scan values and precision values?


Everything is the default settings, I have not changed anything on the aimbot. I followed the setup guide and changed all the graphics settings to what they said.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> anyone have good tracer settings. I run 1080p, my old aimbot destroyed any 1vs 1 tracer and now i struggle. Thnasks


I think they need to fix the bugs first! 

literally decaying from 4044 to 3.5k which is my real SR without aimbot! 

let's wait and hope for a fix!!

----------


## bsoft

> I think they need to fix the bugs first! 
> 
> literally decaying from 4044 to 3.5k which is my real SR without aimbot! 
> 
> let's wait and hope for a fix!!


What do they need to fix?

----------


## PUSHBabe

> What do they need to fix?


The bot veer to the right of the head..it doesn't shoot the head .. I just decayed from gm to 3.5 because of this and it's not only me .. check the main thread for SharpEye!

----------


## KevenCC

> What do they need to fix?





> The bot veer to the right of the head..it doesn't shoot the head .. I just decayed from gm to 3.5 because of this and it's not only me .. check the main thread for SharpEye!


This is one of the many problems with the aim assist within the bot. The issues have been addressed, just waiting for solutions.

----------


## bsoft

> The bot veer to the right of the head..it doesn't shoot the head .. I just decayed from gm to 3.5 because of this and it's not only me .. check the main thread for SharpEye!


Yeah I've noticed this too. I thought it was just my settings but every widow setting i try miss so much... my widow has like 40% accuracy with trigger. they need to fix this.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Yeah I've noticed this too. I thought it was just my settings but every widow setting i try miss so much... my widow has like 40% accuracy with trigger. they need to fix this.


40? i only get 30 lol

----------


## brandmuffin

anyone have some good 1080 settings for soldier they can share?

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> 40? i only get 30 lol


You can watch Razzues youtube stream and see him having issues targeting zen as widow.

----------


## KevenCC

> 40? i only get 30 lol


30-40 is about what I get as well. I think the real test is testing the bot in the widow hs custom games at Chateau-Guillard. If you're not placing in top 3 with the bot, then the bot is most likely fucked (or the players suck that bad).

----------


## bsoft

> 30-40 is about what I get as well. I think the real test is testing the bot in the widow hs custom games at Chateau-Guillard. If you're not placing in top 3 with the bot, then the bot is most likely fucked (or the players suck that bad).


I have only won ONE widow HS only game so far and some of the shots i was taking myself cuz the triggerbot kept missing. most other times im top 6 or top 5. and i am not bad i swear. I was consistently #1 with old Shapeye and conssitently getting POTGs in Widow HS only.

----------


## tenika

yep widow god - YouTube - thats the old bot, its not like this anymore. something needs to change. and razzue needs to stop bullshitting

----------


## bsoft

> yep widow god - YouTube - thats the old bot, its not like this anymore. something needs to change. and razzue needs to stop bullshitting


yeah man, I have some SICK POTGs with the old bot too. People thought I was in masters when i was climbing from gold. Now people don't even believe im smurfing. WTF 

Fix the bot plz!

----------


## PUSHBabe

> yep widow god - YouTube - thats the old bot, its not like this anymore. something needs to change. and razzue needs to stop bullshitting



They need to stop treating us as childrens tbh!! 

I wish that mI didn’t Subscribe for the LifeTime!! Thats not what I paid for tbh and still no update from The Developer himself.

----------


## Lakor

whats happening?
Why everyone is upset ?

----------


## tenika

> They need to stop treating us as childrens tbh!! 
> 
> I wish that mI didn’t Subscribe for the LifeTime!! Thats not what I paid for tbh and still no update from The Developer himself.


yeah its funny really @razzue says there so many people happy with it. where are those people, all i see is drama, drama and drama with everyone who posts here. im glad i only bought a month. i wont be buying again

----------


## abploon

tried every 1080p 150+fps setting posted here since the update with sens and dpi changes, as well as my own configs. followed all the instructions to a T. this bot is one of the worst i've used. the old version was waaaaay better. my actual aim is better when i'm not using this bot, lol. any distance away from the enemy and it aims to the far right of their head. there is no way you will play at a GM level with this bot as it is rn

----------


## aviab

Working petfect 4me now.. Just use razue setting video

----------


## bsoft

I take back everything I said. these settings are working perfectly for me now LOL Razzue is GOD.

----------


## Lakor

settings please

----------


## PUSHBabe

> I take back everything I said. these settings are working perfectly for me now LOL Razzue is GOD.


Share with us..

----------


## bsoft

> Share with us..



Settings in Razzue's settings video. all working really well for me. I am wrecking with widow now. EZ.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Settings in Razzue's settings video. all working really well for me. I am wrecking with widow now. EZ.


Good to hear that, but How those settings wasn’t working for you .. and then it suddenly worked .. weird! If you did something else please let us know to fix the problem .. + share the settings here please + game sens scope + sens + dpi 

Thank You in Advance!

----------


## asoarestorres

> Good to hear that, but How those settings wasn’t working for you .. and then it suddenly worked .. weird! If you did something else please let us know to fix the problem .. + share the settings here please + game sens scope + sens + dpi 
> 
> Thank You in Advance!


Can you sned the Video link with with settings please?

----------


## bsoft

> Good to hear that, but How those settings wasn’t working for you .. and then it suddenly worked .. weird! If you did something else please let us know to fix the problem .. + share the settings here please + game sens scope + sens + dpi 
> 
> Thank You in Advance!






> Can you sned the Video link with with settings please?


Settings Test (Training Room) - YouTube

Razzue's updated settings. The ones on this thread on page 25 are old and were not working for me. These new ones are working.

All info is in the video and its for 1080.

i am literally carrying games... I have had 3 games in arow where people are asking what my main is LOL. 

Thank you for the video @Razzue!

NOTE: the settings are still not super legit.. snaps, and sticks sometimes.. but if you tap triggerbot and not hold it down for more than 1 second, it is fine. If you hold it, it will stick and snap to enemy and look obvious as fuck.

NOTE 2: I get 250+ FPS 100% of the time, so maybe that is why they are working for me so good. If you get below 250+ fps, they my not work well for you. keep that in mind.

----------


## Razzue

> Settings Test (Training Room) - YouTube
> 
> Razzue's updated settings. The ones on this thread on page 25 are old and were not working for me. These new ones are working.
> 
> All info is in the video and its for 1080.
> 
> i am literally carrying games... I have had 3 games in arow where people are asking what my main is LOL. 
> 
> Thank you for the video @Razzue!
> ...


*Cough* 

Anyone else have "something" thing to say? Or is this proof enough for the non believers? >.> Maybe , just MAYBE , it's NOT a problem on SharpEyes end. But thanks for spamming all over both our forums that it's shit now. We sooo appreciate it...

(Thanks for the feedback btw  :Smile:  )

----------


## bsoft

> *Cough* 
> 
> Anyone have a cunty thing to say? Or is this proof enough.
> 
> (Thanks for the feedback btw  )


No problem man. Thanks for the settings!  :Smile: 

OLD SHARPEYE IS BACK BABY! <3 

Widow is fun again! LOL

----------


## PUSHBabe

> *Cough* 
> 
> Anyone else have a cunty thing to say? Or is this proof enough for the non believers? >.> Maybe , just MAYBE , it's NOT a problem on SharpEyes end. But thanks for spamming all over both our forums that it's shit now. We sooo appreciate it...
> 
> (Thanks for the feedback btw  )



*Cunty things to say?* is this how you support your customers? we didn't ask for a money from your pocket or asks for something impossible!

it's our right to ask for a proper bot and for a fix .. we paid $$ for it .. it's not free I guess

you act like we are lying and the bot works well and we r just making things up becuase we are 11 - 12 yrs old boys and we love to play huh?

this is not what I paid for + it's literally against what you guys advertise on the main thread

Shame on you! 

P.S: does it count if I create a new OC account to reply to my self here and say I agree to what PUSHBabe Says so we have the majority? I think you fully understand what am I talking about buddy  :gtfo:

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> *Cough* 
> 
> Anyone else have a cunty thing to say? Or is this proof enough for the non believers? >.> Maybe , just MAYBE , it's NOT a problem on SharpEyes end. But thanks for spamming all over both our forums that it's shit now. We sooo appreciate it...
> 
> (Thanks for the feedback btw  )


I did not mean to thumbs up your post. I think what you said is verry rude. Support people should not be talking about there customers that way. That is unprofessional. You are lucky people havent started charging back for your behavior. Some of us have morals and with this behavior we are having issues following them.

----------


## Razzue

> *Cunty things to say?* is this how you support your customers? we didn't ask for a money from your pocket or asks for something impossible!
> 
> it's our right to ask for a proper bot and for a fix .. we paid $$ for it .. it's not free I guess
> 
> you act like we are lying and the bot works well and we r just making things up becuase we are 11 - 12 yrs old boys and we love to play huh?
> 
> this is not what I paid for + it's literally against what you guys advertise on the main thread
> 
> Shame on you! 
> ...


Ask the mods buddy, this is my one and only account  :Smile: 
(Plus they block/delete extra accounts on OC , you're only allowed one according to their rules) 

But assume what you will, only makes an ass out of you and me

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Ask the mods buddy, this is my one and only account 
> (Plus they block/delete extra accounts on OC , you're only allowed one according to their rules) 
> 
> But assume what you will, only makes an ass out of you and me


I believe your reply is missing the main issue .. fix your product smart boi

----------


## abploon

> *Cough* 
> 
> Anyone else have "something" thing to say? Or is this proof enough for the non believers? >.> Maybe , just MAYBE , it's NOT a problem on SharpEyes end. But thanks for spamming all over both our forums that it's shit now. We sooo appreciate it...
> 
> (Thanks for the feedback btw  )


your shit don't work for me man. 150-200+fps consistent, 7 hours of experimenting with values and other's configs + tweaks. the old one worked great and i only had to fiddle with it for 90 minutes

if we need a top of the line pc to have it work correctly (250+fps at all times is just not possible for a midrange like gtx1060) at least disclose that? otherwise if you have any configs that'll work decent for someone who gets 150-200 fps we'll gladly take them

----------


## Razzue

> otherwise if you have any configs that'll work decent for someone who gets 150-200 fps we'll gladly take them


That I can attempt after work for sure. 
I'll try 50 fps intervals ( starting @ 100 fps) 
But a 1060 shouldn't be to blame ...
(Unless you're using the 3 GB version maybe?) As I reached a solid 250+ at LOW settings with a 1060 6gb + an i5-6500 , or my i7-8700k

Btw I'm not the creator, I'm simply support. Admin has yet to comment.

----------


## bsoft

> That I can attempt after work for sure. 
> I'll try 50 fps intervals ( starting @ 100 fps) 
> But a 1060 shouldn't be to blame ...
> (Unless you're using the 3 GB version maybe?) As I reached a solid 250+ at LOW settings with a 1060 6gb + an i5-6500 , or my i7-8700k
> 
> Btw I'm not the creator, I'm simply support. Admin has yet to comment.


Unrelated to your quote, but can you make settings for healers too? like zen or brig? that way I can fill instead of only playing dps lol

----------


## sethnorton2000

Razzue, whats your widow in-game bindings? Is left click still to shoot? If it is, then how does the aimbot track?

----------


## Lakor

i have a problem i cant change my config when i press F1 it doesnt switch it stays on default

----------


## Razzue

> Razzue, whats your widow in-game bindings? Is left click still to shoot? If it is, then how does the aimbot track?


*Missread* 

All bindings default except melee/PTT 

I hardly use the aimbot as widow

95% of my shots are trigger , other 5% would be my own firing (out of range target) or if they're close and I primary fire to finish them

----------


## Lakor

did anyone solved the problem when u press the trigger and it aims on the right of the head?

----------


## PUSHBabe

> did anyone solved the problem when u press the trigger and it aims on the right of the head?


LUL no..i think it's from the Developer side not from our side

----------


## KevenCC

> Unrelated to your quote, but can you make settings for healers too? like zen or brig? that way I can fill instead of only playing dps lol



Whichever one of your *perfect* settings is for tracking, use this for zen. As far as brigitte goes, this is left to your individual skill.

----------


## disephi

> That I can attempt after work for sure. 
> I'll try 50 fps intervals ( starting @ 100 fps) 
> But a 1060 shouldn't be to blame ...
> (Unless you're using the 3 GB version maybe?) As I reached a solid 250+ at LOW settings with a 1060 6gb + an i5-6500 , or my i7-8700k
> 
> Btw I'm not the creator, I'm simply support. Admin has yet to comment.



I have a few questions, I'm a noob, just bought the cheat, I was experimenting. well, the first is, how do we know when is updated after a OW patch for use more safetly? and I have a few problems trying to setup a profile setting, since my pc is not that good, I can only get 60-70 fps steady on low settings. There is a setting for this? I only play tracer and sombra and my mouse is 800 dpi with 9 in game sens. can anyone help me with this?

----------


## Razzue

> I have a few questions, I'm a noob, just bought the cheat, I was experimenting. well, the first is, how do we know when is updated after a OW patch for use more safetly? and I have a few problems trying to setup a profile setting, since my pc is not that good, I can only get 60-70 fps steady on low settings. There is a setting for this? I only play tracer and sombra and my mouse is 800 dpi with 9 in game sens. can anyone help me with this?


My discord link is in my profile. You can contact me there! 
Alternatively you could email support ( mail in sales thread) and well try to help!

----------


## MrDefalco

Does this bot support 1680x1050? cant get it to work

----------


## bsoft

> Whichever one of your *perfect* settings is for tracking, use this for zen. As far as brigitte goes, this is left to your individual skill.


ahh okay thanks  :Smile: 




> My discord link is in my profile. You can contact me there! 
> Alternatively you could email support ( mail in sales thread) and well try to help!


added you to discord...lets play. I call Widow  :Smile:

----------


## Razzue

> Does this bot support 1680x1050? cant get it to work


Try out :
OffsetX= 45
OffsetY=55

You only need to slightly decrease the 1080p offsets  :Smile:

----------


## Bolon

Any idea when the screen lock bypass will be available? I can't use the bot without it, I'm always screen locked in all my 3 accounts

----------


## labiteenfeu

hello , cheat not detected with buzan update ?

----------


## Lakor

is there an update?

----------


## Perryy

> is there an update?


They rolled it back to previous version, email support for new loader..

----------


## DefinitelyNotSync

We Rollback to the previous version, as people requested. You can email us at support in order to get the Loader.

----------


## sethnorton2000

> They rolled it back to previous version, email support for new loader..


What is the email for support?

----------


## DefinitelyNotSync

> What is the email for support?


Check here, https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...-tracking.html

----------


## MrDefalco

With the update, what has changed?

----------


## letgo101

Any strong widow settings for the new loader? 150+fps please,, 1000dpi 9in game sens

----------


## PUSHBabe

we have unofficial discord server to help with settings and stuff if u wanna join please send me dm 

+ Looking for a good widow settings (include dpi + sens + scope) 

regards

----------


## Vaiperboy

cant seem to get it working on 4k resolution
changing the offsetX/Y dont seem to do anything, keeps aiming top left over head

----------


## colony98787

razzues widow settings are amazing, Im actually doing better with these settings compared to my old ones. getting around 60-80% scoped accuracy along with tons of critical hits.

----------


## Razzue

> cant seem to get it working on 4k resolution
> changing the offsetX/Y dont seem to do anything, keeps aiming top left over head


You're making sure to shut down the bot/OW while changing correct? 
You have to save the doc, and reload the bot in order for saved changes to take effect

Rule of thumb :
OffsetX = [higher number=aim shifts right] [Lower number = aim shifts left]
OffsetY = [ Higher Number = lower aim] [ Lower number = higher aim]

----------


## Vaiperboy

> You're making sure to shut down the bot/OW while changing correct? 
> You have to save the doc, and reload the bot in order for saved changes to take effect
> 
> Rule of thumb :
> OffsetX = [higher number=aim shifts right] [Lower number = aim shifts left]
> OffsetY = [ Higher Number = lower aim] [ Lower number = higher aim]


i should restart the bot after every settings? or only for the offset? as i change the others and change does take effect without restarting bot?

----------


## vryow

> You're making sure to shut down the bot/OW while changing correct? 
> You have to save the doc, and reload the bot in order for saved changes to take effect
> 
> Rule of thumb :
> OffsetX = [higher number=aim shifts right] [Lower number = aim shifts left]
> OffsetY = [ Higher Number = lower aim] [ Lower number = higher aim]


Razzue what is ur setting dor wido

----------


## asdxasdx

is Destiny 2 done? or just OW?

----------


## Razzue

> is Destiny 2 done? or just OW?


Wrong thread. And D2 is still down. 




> i should restart the bot after every settings? or only for the offset? as i change the others and change does take effect without restarting bot?


You must shut down the bot and overwatch when editing the settings
And then relaunch both after you've saved your changes  :Smile:  
Check my YouTube link , profiles are shared on there Settings Test (Training Room) - YouTube

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> Wrong thread. And D2 is still down. 
> 
> 
> 
> You must shut down the bot and overwatch when editing the settings
> And then relaunch both after you've saved your changes  
> Check my YouTube link , profiles are shared on there Settings Test (Training Room) - YouTube


Oh really. Was woundering why it works some times and other not when i change settings while in game lol.

Razz what about this rumor i hear about some profiles example f4 working better than f1 for example with both having same settings. Some people swear by it.

----------


## Razzue

> Oh really. Was woundering why it works some times and other not when i change settings while in game lol.
> 
> Razz what about this rumor i hear about some profiles example f4 working better than f1 for example with both having same settings. Some people swear by it.


i honestly haven't noticed a difference  :Embarrassment:

----------


## QQJosaWidowQQ

I got sent the old version loader, However I just went to open it and it says folder is no longer available ?

----------


## DefinitelyNotSync

> I got sent the old version loader, However I just went to open it and it says folder is no longer available ?



Did you email at support about that?

----------


## bsoft

why is no one posting any settings anymore? Cmon guys, stay alive! 

lets see your best widow/mcree/tracer/76/sombra/dva settings!

----------


## KevenCC

> why is no one posting any settings anymore? Cmon guys, stay alive! 
> 
> lets see your best widow/mcree/tracer/76/sombra/dva settings!


Ummm it's been said why we haven't been posting. A majority of us have been banned, check the main thread. Also, I heard both builds were unsafe to use.

----------


## bsoft

> Ummm it's been said why we haven't been posting. A majority of us have been banned, check the main thread. Also, I heard both builds were unsafe to use.


Im still using the new loader and no ban so idk mang.

Widow.JPG

----------


## Razzue

> Im still using the new loader and no ban so idk mang.
> 
> Widow.JPG


Cmoooooon, step it up  :Wink:  
unknown-3.png - Google Drive
( Reformed loader fyi ;P )

----------


## bsoft

> Cmoooooon, step it up  
> unknown-3.png - Google Drive
> ( Reformed loader fyi ;P )


i hate you. tell the dev to test shit on MY computer and ill have 100% accuracy xD

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Cmoooooon, step it up  
> unknown-3.png - Google Drive
> ( Reformed loader fyi ;P )


sharing is cool btw

----------


## Razzue

> sharing is cool btw


Too bad I'm an ******* then eh?

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Too bad I'm an ******* then eh?


 oh bro, it's fine you can keep the settings I will try to figure out my own!


edit: by the way guys do u have a problem where in long range the bot misses ? especially wiht widow?

----------


## bsoft

> oh bro, it's fine you can keep the settings I will try to figure out my own!
> 
> 
> edit: by the way guys do u have a problem where in long range the bot misses ? especially wiht widow?


yes. big problem.

----------


## rhuanls02

> yes. big problem.





> oh bro, it's fine you can keep the settings I will try to figure out my own!
> 
> 
> edit: by the way guys do u have a problem where in long range the bot misses ? especially wiht widow?


Yeah... widow, mc cree

----------


## QQJosaWidowQQ

> Ummm it's been said why we haven't been posting. A majority of us have been banned, check the main thread. Also, I heard both builds were unsafe to use.


Still using bot since I purchased it on august 21st without any problems or being banned

----------


## QQJosaWidowQQ

> Cmoooooon, step it up  
> unknown-3.png - Google Drive
> ( Reformed loader fyi ;P )


Do you have a google drive folder with your settings?

----------


## bloutz

anyone have a good tracer config ? been trying to make my own but failed lol, and cant find one either

----------


## kapparinoz

im open to widow settings! feel like im missing alot of easy shots. Like when they are standing still n stuff :s

----------


## armeggeden

Here is my current setup and configurations:


Related Peripherals:
Monitor: BenQ XL2540 240Hz
Mouse: BenQ Fk2
GPU: GTX 1060 (Laptop)
Processor: i7 7th Gen

Visual Settings:
All low, with Reduce buffering ON
75% Render
Resolution: 1920x1080 (240hz) (*)
Aspect Ratio: 16:9
Frame Cap: 300
Average FPS in game: 220-300

Widow Settings: 
f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=5
f1,ScanX=100
f1,ScanY=60
f1,OffsetX=51
f1,OffsetY=67
f1,FlickWidth=30
f1,FlickHeight=50
f1,PrecisionX=0
f1,PrecisionY=0
f1,Speed=60
f1,Tracking=6
f1,Smooth=4
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKey=89

Widow Sensitivity Settings:
DPI 3600 (Doesn't matter, as it doesn't affect bot)
In Game Sensitivity: 5.0
Scope Sensitivity: 60

Notice that the trigger key is focused on key '5', that would be the bottom side button of your mouse (If you have the dual side buttons). 

Tracer/Soldier Settings:
f6,LockKey=1
f6,FlickKey=84
f6,ScanX=100
f6,ScanY=90
f6,OffsetX=51
f6,OffsetY=65
f6,FlickWidth=40
f6,FlickHeight=60
f6,PrecisionX=8
f6,PrecisionY=8
f6,Speed=40
f6,Tracking=4
f6,Smooth=3
f6,InvMouse=false
f6,Pause=122
f6,HealKey=89

Tracer/Soldier Sensitivity Settings:
DPI: 3600
IG Sensitivity: 4

I have yet to find a good McCree setting that is worth trying, if you have one please share or DM.

----------


## bokhaledx

help me please

 :Frown:  i take a look through the guide and did everything but still not working 
do i need to change resolution of the monitor or in game resolution 
idk what to do and i start the program without any error or something i did the Disable Driver Signature Enforcement in Windows 10 its good
and i start the program then the game and practice in overwatch but nothing happens its like normal 

this is the files in folder





do i need to keep just 1 file of settings cuz there are 3 or its fine ?
and this the settings pic





is there something wrong please please please please help me  :Frown:

----------


## pisanggoreng

> help me please
> 
>  i take a look through the guide and did everything but still not working 
> do i need to change resolution of the monitor or in game resolution 
> idk what to do and i start the program without any error or something i did the Disable Driver Signature Enforcement in Windows 10 its good
> and i start the program then the game and practice in overwatch but nothing happens its like normal 
> 
> this is the files in folder
> 
> ...


firstly, covering the file name has no use whatsoever so I have no idea why you did that.

answers to your question regarding 
"do i need to change resolution of the monitor or in game resolution" is clearly stated in the included pdf.

idk this is dumb but did you press the okay button after launching?

----------


## theDrag

Let me ask for a short clarification from those who're more familiar w/ it.
1) Do I have to switch ho-hp mode on somehow, or does it do so by default or something? I believe there was a setting for that before, but there's none now. Or maybe the one-month pro lic don't have it anymore?
2) What does PrecisionX/Y actually do? I mean, the higher setting is, what, more sticky or less sticky? =D


Thanks in advance! <3

----------


## KevenCC

> firstly, covering the file name has no use whatsoever so I have no idea why you did that.
> 
> answers to your question regarding 
> "do i need to change resolution of the monitor or in game resolution" is clearly stated in the included pdf.
> 
> idk this is dumb but did you press the okay button after launching?


I don't think his license.key is accurate because a DAT file should be created within the same folder once the program is launched.

----------


## pisanggoreng

> I don't think his license.key is accurate because a DAT file should be created within the same folder once the program is launched.


You get an error message if se hwid doesn't match the license

----------


## KevenCC

> firstly, covering the file name has no use whatsoever so I have no idea why you did that.
> 
> answers to your question regarding 
> "do i need to change resolution of the monitor or in game resolution" is clearly stated in the included pdf.
> 
> idk this is dumb but did you press the okay button after launching?





> You get an error message if se hwid doesn't match the license


That's right. Do you have antivirus turned off?

----------


## pisanggoreng

found a way to stay unbanned with the detected builds dodged every wave so far except when there was a big ban wave few months back.
not sure how blizzard's cheat detecting ai works since they havent released much info on it but I've been using a few tricks and seems to be working

----------


## KevenCC

> found a way to stay unbanned with the detected builds dodged every wave so far except when there was a big ban wave few months back.
> not sure how blizzard's cheat detecting ai works since they havent released much info on it but I've been using a few tricks and seems to be working


Which is...?

----------


## medo099

the cheat is detected buyed updated version this week sharpeye lis lieng to people you get bannend in 2 days or even 1 by blizzard don't believe sharpeye they just want free money and settings gonna do nothing about it you also get reported and blizzard watch your aiming evidence and BAN if you want buy the hack better give your money to homeless people lmao 2 accounts ban never gonna buy bliz is strong when they detected something is over and people don't be stupid look just at the website of sharpeye undetected this that 100 bans and more already lmao idiots

----------


## medo099

you will get bannend I buyed it this week updated version lmao they just lie idiots and more people also have a ban more then 50 a ban in 1 or 2 days using it its detected and bliz is strong don't believe sharpeye there lies to get free money you will be banned but they closed the sharpeye ban threat  :Smile:  and there website says it all undetected lmao 100 and more bans already if you want throw money to morons this is the way

----------


## 4s6k

> found a way to stay unbanned with the detected builds dodged every wave so far except when there was a big ban wave few months back.
> not sure how blizzard's cheat detecting ai works since they havent released much info on it but I've been using a few tricks and seems to be working


I don't know if we should cry or laugh :gusta:

----------


## KevenCC

> I don't know if we should cry or laugh :gusta:


Laugh because he's trolling.. Literally message and ask and he says he's not telling... LOL :feelsweirdman:

----------


## aviab

Just hide and lock ur hacking folder

----------


## pisanggoreng

> Just hide and lock ur hacking folder


that does nothing to prevent detection

----------


## williamwgt

Does anyone have a good Widow setting for 1440p?

----------


## jayjones

If possible could you share the settings for Mcree

----------


## Matinator898

Just recently purchased this bot and was looking for some good Mcree and hitscan settings if anyone could DM me some I'd appreciate it.

----------


## Bappei

I bought the bot yesterday and played around with it for about two days, and even asked the support for help, but still, its very shaky and obvious. At the moment i don't like it.

----------


## colony98787

Any widow settings? 1080p?

Been trying to tinker with settings. Widow is iffy. misses tons of shots and most are body shots. ive tried changing settings but nothing changes
thought i had them perfected last night, now cant even land a shot.

----------


## AimBuff

Sharpeye settings for widow and mccree
and tracer/sombra/s67??

if someobe have settings to hanzo?

----------


## lucaimperfect

I have been tinkering around but I can't figure out anything that is game changing. If anyone has any cool profiles I would love to try em. Aside from that this product is awesome

----------


## focuc5

looking for a really good widow settings can someone pm me? with them or any cool settings i really love sharpeye!

----------


## zoun95

Hello,
Does it work for someone the Widow NO-HP Bar?
At the moment, the trigget for Mcree/Widow is really bad for me... Does someone have good setting?

Seems i m not alone to have big trouble with it..

----------


## thekillerboy31

Need help. I recieved an email from admin buit without pdf to setup cheat. Somebody can help me out?

----------


## metic94

Does anyone have some good legit Sharpeye Basic (30$) ? i am using this now 
f1,AimKey=1
f1,ScanWidth=90
f1,ScanHeight=70
f1,OffsetX=48
f1,OffsetY=65
f1,ToleranceWidth=0
f1,ToleranceHeight=0
f1,MaxSpeed=15
f1,MinSpeed=1
f1,Deceleration=8
f1,InvertedMouse=false

but its not working very well..

----------


## metic94

Is it better if i upgrade to pro?

----------


## Raivien

I'd be interested in some decent widow settings - perhaps something a bit more for headshots rather than the bodyshot defaults.

----------


## metic94

Anyone here who got the basic 30 dollars? can u help me with settings i can't get it legit ..

----------


## armeggeden

Here are my current settings:

Widow/Mcree/Ashe:
f4,LockKey=1
f4,FlickKey=5
f4,ScanX=140
f4,ScanY=90
f4,OffsetX=50
f4,OffsetY=65
f4,FlickWidth=20
f4,FlickHeight=40
f4,PrecisionX=3
f4,PrecisionY=3
f4,Speed=60
f4,Tracking=4
f4,Smooth=5
f4,InvMouse=false
f4,Pause=122
f4,HealKey=89

(Widow sens: 3/70 relative)
(Ashe/Mcree Sens: 2)
DPI: 2850

All other hitscan:

f1,LockKey=1
f1,FlickKey=5
f1,ScanX=90
f1,ScanY=80
f1,OffsetX=42
f1,OffsetY=40
f1,FlickWidth=15
f1,FlickHeight=30
f1,PrecisionX=2
f1,PrecisionY=2
f1,Speed=30
f1,Tracking=4
f1,Smooth=3
f1,InvMouse=false
f1,Pause=122
f1,HealKey=89

(Sens:2 / 2850 DPI)

I highly recommend running a high refresh rate, you'll see your best performance with 200+ FPS. (I tend to miss shots and bot out if my FPS hits below 180. I'm running a 240 hz monitor if that's useful information to you)

Why the low sens? The sensitivity is what the aimbot uses to aim, so if it's too high you'll get ridiculous shaking that is very obvious to other players as cheating, and it makes you miss more shots. Lower=more accurate and more subtle. I instead use high DPI to even it out.

How to change DPI and SENS to match your current eDPI: Multiply your in game sensitivity by your DPI, now divide that number by 2 and make it your DPI while changing your in game sens to 2 (or 3 if widow)

Also go to your overwatch settings and change your way point opacity to 5%, so it doesn't affect your aim. Settings>Gameplay>waypoint opacity

If you want to go over settings and what not, you can reach out to Sharpeye's support email, or you can hit me up on discord @ Noob#3875 and we can tinker around till you find something that works for you.

----------


## spiriteld

> Here are my current settings:
> 
> Widow/Mcree/Ashe:
> f4,LockKey=1
> f4,FlickKey=5
> f4,ScanX=140
> f4,ScanY=90
> f4,OffsetX=50
> f4,OffsetY=65
> ...


For my part i take pro version

i search good setting for play widow and mc cree with flick shot, i have 1600 DPI and 2.51 sensi ingame 

and i play very often sombra and tracer or soidier too 

1920x1080 144 hz

thanks by advance for your help

where can i found discord link (pro version pourchased) ?

Regard

----------


## spiriteld

> *This is my profile for heroes such as Tracer, Sombra, D.va and Orisa*
> 
> *AimKey=1
> TriggerKey=192
> ScanWidth=90
> ScanHeight=80
> OffsetLeft=48
> OffsetUp=60
> TriggerWidth=15
> ...


i use this settings for playing tracer sombra but i have only 25% tracking with him
1920x1080 144 hz
1600 DPI and 2.51 sensi 

thanks for your help

----------


## aphex77

Thank you for your answer 

the aiming reticle must have a particular color or shape cross or just a point where it does not matter ?

thx again

----------


## spiriteld

> Thank you for your answer 
> 
> the aiming reticle must have a particular color or shape cross or just a point where it does not matter ?
> 
> thx again


Don't think a particular reticle needed, but maybe waiting confirmation by some other peoples

Regard

----------


## aphex77

other small question ^^

when I click F1 or F2 how to know if aimbot is enable ? there is no indication except a sound 

thx again

----------


## spiriteld

> other small question ^^
> 
> when I click F1 or F2 how to know if aimbot is enable ? there is no indication except a sound 
> 
> thx again


Exactly , only sound indicated that no more.

----------


## xrfc

@armagedden
these settings helped me a lot - cuz default setup looked way too rage!
tried those in the training range.
i even think about setting the lock key to something else than mouse1.
just in case when needed -> mouse6 -> flick that sh*t  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perryy

> i use this settings for playing tracer sombra but i have only 25% tracking with him
> 1920x1080 144 hz
> 1600 DPI and 2.51 sensi 
> 
> thanks for your help


Try using 900-1000 for DPI. And your in game sen should be any from 7.5-9, try that. for this profile.

----------


## AbdiSF

Can anyone share me good settings for the new update? I need mcree/widow/ashe tracer/solider/zarya/sombra

----------


## oceinem

Can someone send me settings for hitscans? I average only 70 fps.

----------


## miojo

why the settings on this thread are different from what I have on mine ?

I mean.. the file I have here is like this:

f1,AimKey=94
f1,TriggerKey=22
f1,OffsetX=50
f1,OffsetY=60
f1,FovX=95
f1,FovY=73
f1,Deceleration=6
f1,Speed=1
f1,TriggerX=10
f1,TriggerY=20
f1,ToleranceX=10
f1,ToleranceY=10

----------


## Razzue

> why the settings on this thread are different from what I have on mine ?
> 
> I mean.. the file I have here is like this:
> 
> f1,AimKey=94
> f1,TriggerKey=22
> f1,OffsetX=50
> f1,OffsetY=60
> f1,FovX=95
> ...


Because we updated and changed settings.

----------


## alesti

Hi all! last night i bought the basic version of sharp eye, any settings for widow/ana or mccree/hanzo?

----------


## alesti

my current settings are here. I cant get it to work with widow's scope and with hanzo it will just shoot to chest.
f1,AimKey=94
f1,OffsetX=50
f1,OffsetY=65
f1,FovX=90
f1,FovY=70
f1,Deceleration=6
f1,Speed=1
f1,ToleranceX=10
f1,ToleranceY=10

f2,AimKey=94
f2,OffsetX=50
f2,OffsetY=65
f2,FovX=100
f2,FovY=80
f2,Deceleration=4
f2,Speed=1
f2,ToleranceX=5
f2,ToleranceY=5

----------


## miojo

> Hi all! last night i bought the basic version of sharp eye, any settings for widow/ana or mccree/hanzo?


I'm using this one for widow.

DPI: 1000
1080 - 100% render and 280+ fps

sens 6.00 - scoped 30.0

f2,AimKey=94
f2,TriggerKey=22
f2,OffsetX=51
f2,OffsetY=66
f2,FovX=120
f2,FovY=90
f2,Deceleration=8
f2,Speed=1
f2,TriggerX=20
f2,TriggerY=40
f2,ToleranceX=5
f2,ToleranceY=5

-edit-
nvm, you have basic version.. it does not have triggerbot  :Frown:

----------


## alesti

does it still work on widow? without trigger

----------


## miojo

> does it still work on widow? without trigger


Hmm.. the thing is, basic version you need the hp bar for the aim assist to kick in. Besides you would have to setup your aim assist button to other than left button. 

So I don’t think it is viable, but I never tried tbh..

----------


## alesti

hmm, so how i supposed to bind the aim assist? it looks suspicious when im holding the mouse 1 and shooting with s76 etcc..

----------


## Razzue

> Hmm.. the thing is, basic version you need the hp bar for the aim assist to kick in. Besides you would have to setup your aim assist button to other than left button. 
> 
> So I don’t think it is viable, but I never tried tbh..


It is possible (set aimkey to "T" and use it if scoped and HP bar is showing ) 

But trigger is definitely much better for widow!

----------


## alesti

can you help me like on discord or smthing?

----------


## dthundercum

f1,AimKey=94
f1,TriggerKey=58
f1,OffsetX=50
f1,OffsetY=65
f1,FovX=55
f1,FovY=45
f1,Deceleration=5
f1,Speed=1
f1,TriggerX=30
f1,TriggerY=40
f1,ToleranceX=7
f1,ToleranceY=7

----------


## dthundercum

can i get a pm about my settings i have a few questions asap

----------


## owwh

I just installed this following the guide.
Nothing happens when I try F1 or F2, I get no sound notification either..
what could be wrong? I bought it today and got it pretty quickly

----------


## zRolo

*i play in 1920x1080 144fps max* 

f1,AimKey=
f1,OffsetX=
f1,OffsetY=
f1,FovX=
f1,FovY=
f1,Deceleration=
f1,Speed=
f1,ToleranceX=
f1,ToleranceY=

*need something for this the best you can prob do with only these settings is tracer but any settings for any champ will do*

----------


## djjoely

> *i play in 1920x1080 144fps max* 
> 
> f1,AimKey=42 
> f1,OffsetX=50
> f1,OffsetY=60
> f1,FovX=90
> f1,FovY=70
> f1,Deceleration=4
> f1,Speed=1
> ...


This is what I got. The Aimkey is set to LeftShift.

----------


## xxmano

Hello, i really can't find some legit mccree settings, and trigger bot is shooting only a few times when mid-close range. Don't know what to do

----------


## Sentenious

Does anyone have to constantly restart Overwatch EVERY single time they use the hack?

----------


## lnkai

Looks like this thread has become sort of inactive, anyone have a recent widow profile they could share with me please?

----------


## salsito43

hello i needhelp for my setting soldierand tracer plz:
that is my default setting i play in 1920 X144O 65 FPS
f1,AimKey=94
f1,OffsetX=50
f1,OffsetY=65
f1,FovX=90
f1,FovY=70
f1,Deceleration=6
f1,Speed=1
f1,ToleranceX=10
f1,ToleranceY=10

----------


## sacrifixi

> It is possible (set aimkey to "T" and use it if scoped and HP bar is showing ) 
> 
> But trigger is definitely much better for widow!


Do you have good Trigger settings for widows plz ? ty

----------


## painttv

Hey, ive a problem maybe someone can help me.

I play with Soldier, and the aimbot works perfect on close and midrange. Really, just perfect.

But when im shooting against someone who is a bit more highrange, the aimbot aims to his feets and its hard to aim by myself to his head.

This are my settings:

f1,AimKey=94
f1,OffsetX=50
f1,OffsetY=90
f1,FovX=90
f1,FovY=80
f1,Deceleration=3
f1,Speed=4
f1,ToleranceX=0
f1,ToleranceY=0

Can someone solve the problem?

Or make same settings but for highrange, so i can switch to f2 when fighting on high distance?


greez

----------


## Razzue

> Hey, ive a problem maybe someone can help me.
> 
> I play with Soldier, and the aimbot works perfect on close and midrange. Really, just perfect.
> 
> But when im shooting against someone who is a bit more highrange, the aimbot aims to his feets and its hard to aim by myself to his head.
> 
> This are my settings:
> 
> f1,AimKey=94
> ...


Reduce your offset y. 68-75 should work just fine.

----------


## salsito43

oki thx a lot

----------


## Danberry

I need some good widow setting. As of now I can’t use sharp eye with widow very well if you know good settings for her please add me on discord: Dan#1898

----------


## salsito43

here I have a problem of regale with my pc. I buy the version has 30 dollars and the setting gives the aim on the left. I can not seem to aim like he's mad at the head.
f1,AimKey=94
f1,OffsetX=50
f1,OffsetY=65
f1,FovX=90
f1,FovY=70
f1,Deceleration=6
f1,Speed=1
f1,ToleranceX=10
f1,ToleranceY=10

f2,AimKey=94
f2,OffsetX=50
f2,OffsetY=65
f2,FovX=100
f2,FovY=80
f2,Deceleration=4
f2,Speed=1
f2,ToleranceX=5
f2,ToleranceY=5

these are the defaults settings.
thank you in advance

----------


## salsito43

oui moi je lutilise

----------


## Novakrwe

Anyone with some good widow settings?
Plz dm me

----------


## notRespire

Hello All! Looking for recommendations on legit aim/no shakiness/slight aim help for Tracer/Sombra/Lucio/Widow

1920x1080 (144hz). 150+ FPS in game.
900dpi / 5+ sens

This is my current setup. In training range it works fine for single targets. In actual games, i can't shoot at a group of targets becuase the aimbot starts randomly flicking and moving around to different targets.

Is there a way to let it focus a single target?

I also can't seem to aim at a target from the left hand side. It starts shooting but doesn't move. Will only move to targets head if I'm shooting from the right. 




```
f1,AimKey=94
f1,OffsetX=50
f1,OffsetY=65
f1,FovX=75
f1,FovY=70
f1,Deceleration=5
f1,Speed=1
f1,ToleranceX=8
f1,ToleranceY=8

f2,AimKey=94
f2,OffsetX=50
f2,OffsetY=65
f2,FovX=100
f2,FovY=80
f2,Deceleration=3
f2,Speed=2
f2,ToleranceX=5
f2,ToleranceY=5
```

----------


## armeggeden

My settings so far:

Widow/Ashe settings: 
SENS: 3/52 scoped (Widow) 5/60 scoped (Ashe)
Trigger is the bottom side button, with melee on the top.
f5,AimKey=94
f5,TriggerKey=97
f5,OffsetX=50 
f5,OffsetY=62 
f5,FovX=120
f5,FovY=100
f5,Deceleration=4 
f5,Speed=1
f5,TriggerX=20
f5,TriggerY=40
f5,ToleranceX=0
f5,ToleranceY=0

Hanzo:
Sensitivity 3
Right click disabled.
f6,AimKey=95
f6,TriggerKey=97
f6,OffsetX=50 
f6,OffsetY=62 
f6,FovX=120
f6,FovY=100
f6,Deceleration=4 
f6,Speed=1
f6,TriggerX=20
f6,TriggerY=40
f6,ToleranceX=0
f6,ToleranceY=0

Every one else:
Tracer Sens: 5 Every one else: 3
f4,AimKey=94
f4,TriggerKey=20
f4,OffsetX=50 
f4,OffsetY=65
f4,FovX=100
f4,FovY=80
f4,Deceleration=4
f4,Speed=1
f4,TriggerX=10
f4,TriggerY=20
f4,ToleranceX=5
f4,ToleranceY=5

----------


## Sentenious

> sent u via DM
> 
> 
> 
> sent u via dm too


can you send mcree/widow settings?

----------


## notRespire

These are my current settings that I've found good use with.
1920x1080. 144hz. 150+ FPS 
900 DPI. 5 - 5.5 Sens

Does anyone have any tips for longer range engagements? My F1 profile doesn't like long range shooting, and usually shoots around the target or the legs.

F1 is Mostly Tracer/Sombra/Other hitscan
F2 Is Zarya/Sym/Beam

*f1,AimKey=94
f1,OffsetX=40
f1,OffsetY=65
f1,FovX=70
f1,FovY=70
f1,Deceleration=5
f1,Speed=2
f1,ToleranceX=7
f1,ToleranceY=7

f2,AimKey=94
f2,OffsetX=40
f2,OffsetY=65
f2,FovX=50
f2,FovY=50
f2,Deceleration=5
f2,Speed=2
f2,ToleranceX=7
f2,ToleranceY=7*

----------


## Ozakidesu

> These are my current settings that I've found good use with.
> 1920x1080. 144hz. 150+ FPS 
> 900 DPI. 5 - 5.5 Sens
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for longer range engagements? My F1 profile doesn't like long range shooting, and usually shoots around the target or the legs.
> 
> F1 is Mostly Tracer/Sombra/Other hitscan
> F2 Is Zarya/Sym/Beam
> 
> ...


Make a setting that you swap to for long range.


This feature will eventually be added in as 'Range Correction' from what i've heard.
No gaurentee's it will ever be.

But temp solution is to add a second profile for longer rage interactions.

----------


## Kanevick

Hiya, 

Just received my sharpeye yesterday. It works and all but just feels a little lack luster. Was wondering if anybody can help me out with some settings. I run it on all low with 100% render scale, i get 150+ fps and i play on 800 dpi with 6 sense. Wanted to see if anyone had flick character settings for heroes like Mcree, Ashe, Widow, or even tracking heroes like 76, Tracer or Zarya. Message me if you have any info or feedback.

Thanks,

----------


## piki20

Anyone have a good widow trigger bott settings? mine just misses like 70% of the shots i take it aims towards the right side of the enemy for some reason.

----------


## Erfman

> Hiya, 
> 
> Just received my sharpeye yesterday. It works and all but just feels a little lack luster.


Hi,
Precison has greatly decreased on this last version with the color change.
It does not depend on us but the upgrade of the program which is very badly deteriorated for a week.
We must wait.




> Anyone have a good widow trigger bott settings? mine just misses like 70% of the shots i take it aims towards the right side of the enemy for some reason.


Widow must be the person who has suffered the most, remote has become unusable and is more reliable in manual without this program on this person right now

----------


## alexman12351

Anyone know key mapping for razer deathadder?

----------


## gordonslappy

Is there anything for zen? I feel like discord puts a huge purple thing over peoples heads and would be easy to make.

----------


## Erfman

> Is there anything for zen? I feel like discord puts a huge purple thing over peoples heads and would be easy to make.


I had some bug with Moira's enemy violet attack ball in auto targeting. This is not the ideal

----------


## gordonslappy

None of the settings they sent me got me over 50% accuracy. I do better on manual. Im looking for a good set up but they wont send me anything else been waiting for days. Must be once the payments processed the service stops.

----------


## Sentenious

zen is projectile based. Aimbot doesn't do good with projectiles due to the fact it can't account for strafing

----------


## gordonslappy

Is it possible to bind 2 aim keys? using a comma or something like 94, 95

----------


## PhilipJang

Hello,

What settings should I use for 1100 DPI, 2560x1440, 300 fps, 6.00 sensitivity in game?

----------


## Jedbo

I got my Sharpeye a few days ago, and it just doesn't feel very accurate. Im pretty new to aimbots so I'm not slating it as it could just be me, but the settings they send me never seem to work and I can't get consistently good aim. Anyone got any tips?

----------


## Erfman

> I got my Sharpeye a few days ago, and it just doesn't feel very accurate. Im pretty new to aimbots so I'm not slating it as it could just be me, but the settings they send me never seem to work and I can't get consistently good aim. Anyone got any tips?


No advice, this is the latest version of the software that works poorly before it worked perfectly well.

----------


## Jedbo

Ah okay, thanks

----------

